# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Διπολική διαταραχή >  τα προβλήματά μου...

## ferro

χθες ηταν μια φριχτη μερα για μενα.
πηγα στον γιατρο μου,του εξηγησα οτι ειμαι χαλια και αυτος αντι να μου αυξησει τα φαρμακα ή εστω να κρατησουμε την παλια δοσολογια,θεωρησε καλό να μειώσουμε τα φαρμακα.

απο το αγχος μου προκαλεσα τεχνητα εμετο(με το δαχτυλο) για να ανακουφιστω.ειχα πολυ καιρο να το κανω αυτο.
σημερα απο την πιεση που εβαλα για να κανω εμετο,ειμαι προισμενη στο προσωπο και τα ματια μου ειναι κατακοκκινα.

οι γονεις μου,οταν με ειδαν ετσι αντι να με παρουν μια ζεστη αγκαλια και να μου μιλησουν τρυφερα,με εγραψαν κανονικα.

εχει χαλασει και ο υπνος μου.κοιμαμαι \"κουλες\" ωρες.

βοηθηστε με σας παρακαλω φιλαρακια μου!!!

----------


## arktos

ferro, καλημέρα.γιατί σου μείωσε τη δόση ο γιατρός δεν σου είπε?για το άγχος πρέπει να σου γράψει κάτι.δεν είναι δυνατόν να ταλαιπωρείς τον ευατό σου έτσι.να τον πάρεις τηλέφωνο.

----------


## ferro

καλημερα αρκτος.

μου μειωσε τη δοση ο γιατρος, γιατι απο οτι μου ειπε(και ειχε δικιο σε αυτο) επαιρνα παρα πολλα φαρμακα.

η νεα φαρμακευτικη αγωγη περιλαμβανει:remeron(αντικατα λιπτικο),lyrica(σταθεροποιητη ς)
zyprexa(αντιψυχωσικο),rivotril(αγχ λυτικο).
μου εβγαλε το entact(αντικαταθλιπιτικο) και ενω επαιρνα 2 rivotril τωρα παιρνω 1.

οσο για το τηλεφωνο,οποτε τον παιρνω,μου απανταει \"θα τα πουμε στο επομενο ραντεβου\".

----------


## ferro

δεν λεει να ξεκουμπιστει και αυτη η κολοθεια μου...
αν και εδω που τα λεμε,η θεια δεν ειναι το μοναδικο μου προβλημα.
αντιμετωπιζω παρα πολλα προβληματα αυτη την περιοδο...

----------


## ferro

πανω που ειχα ηρεμησει λιγακι,με συγχισε παλι η μανα μου.
αρχισε να με βριζει επειδη απεχω απο την κοινωνια.
μου λεγε να πηγαινω σε γαμους,εκδηλωσεις για να βρω τον αντρα της ζωης μου.δεν λεω οι προθεσεις της ειναι καλες,αλλα το υφος της απαισιο.
της εχει μιλησει ο γιατρος μου,για το πως πρεπει να μου συμπεριφερεται,αλλα απο το ενα αυτι μπηκε και απο το αλλο βγηκε...ΕΛΕΟΣ!!!
μονο ο πατερας μου με καταλαβαινει και αυτος οχι παντα...

----------


## Ακροβατης

FEROULA ΜΟΥ KALHMERA και καλο σου μηνα :Smile: και εσενα απο το ενα αφτι να σ μπαινουν και απο το αλλο να σου βγαινουν :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: γιατι αγχωνεσαι με ταφαρμακα?αφου στοπροτεινε ο γιατρος σου κατι θα ξερει,

----------


## ferro

> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> FEROULA ΜΟΥ KALHMERA και καλο σου μηνακαι εσενα απο το ενα αφτι να σ μπαινουν και απο το αλλο να σου βγαινουν


καλημερα ολγακι μου και καλο μηνα.
μου ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να μην επηρεαζομαι απο αυτα που λεει η μητερα μου. :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## ferro

> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> γιατι αγχωνεσαι με ταφαρμακα?αφου στο προτεινε ο γιατρος σου κατι θα ξερει


σε αυτο μαλλον εχεις δικιο :Smile:

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by ferro_
> χθες ηταν μια φριχτη μερα για μενα.
> πηγα στον γιατρο μου,του εξηγησα οτι ειμαι χαλια και αυτος αντι να μου αυξησει τα φαρμακα ή εστω να κρατησουμε την παλια δοσολογια,θεωρησε καλό να μειώσουμε τα φαρμακα.
> 
> απο το αγχος μου προκαλεσα τεχνητα εμετο(με το δαχτυλο) για να ανακουφιστω.ειχα πολυ καιρο να το κανω αυτο.
> σημερα απο την πιεση που εβαλα για να κανω εμετο,ειμαι προισμενη στο προσωπο και τα ματια μου ειναι κατακοκκινα.
> 
> οι γονεις μου,οταν με ειδαν ετσι αντι να με παρουν μια ζεστη αγκαλια και να μου μιλησουν τρυφερα,με εγραψαν κανονικα.
> 
> ...


αγαπητη φιλη 
αν αυτη σου την συνηθεια να βαζεις το δακτυλο για να κανεις εμετο , την εξηγησες στον γιατρο σου , μην απορεις το γιατι σου μειωσε τα φαρμακα! κανοντας εμετο , το κανεις ηδη μονη σου και ταυτοχρονα ερεθιζεις και το στομαχι και τον οιδοφαγο σου! Καλα , πολυ καλα εκανε ο γιατρος σου που σου μειωσε τα φαρμακα ελπιζοντας να σταματησεις να προκαλεις τον εμετο για να τα αποβαλεις !

----------


## melene

φερρο καλημερα!
καταλαβαινω πως νιωθεις μιας και εμενα η δικη μου μητερα εχει ιδια αντιδραση με τη δικη σου.
σκεψου να ειμαι σε κριση και να κλαιω,να υποφερω,να ποναω και να μου λεει πως κανεις ετσι ολα στο μυαλο σου ειναι εισαι κατα φαντασια ασθενης και εγω τι θα πρεπε να πω που εχω περασει τοοοσα στη ζωη μου?εχεις ολη τη ζωη μπροστα σου εγω τι θα πρεπε να εχω παθει?
ολα αυτα με ριχνουν παρα πολυ,με κανουν ακομα χειροτερα.μια αγκαλια μια κουβεντα οτι θα μου συμπαρασταθει ενα κατι μπορουν να με κανουν να ηρεμισω εντελως ομως δεν το κανει..
επαψα να την κατηγορω.
στην αρχη ελεγα μολις το ξεπερασω θα φυγω και δε θα της μιλησω ποτε ξανα που δε με στηριξε στις πιο δυσκολες στιγμες της ζωης μου αλλα ξερεις τι καταλαβα?οτι εχει πληρη αγνοια και δεν μπορω να την κατηγορησω παρα μονο να την κατανοησω..δεν φταιει αυτη που δεν ξερει και της ευχομαι να μη μαθει ποτε γιατι τοτε θα νιωσει πολυ ασχημα με το πως μου συμπεριφερθηκε.πρεπει να μαθουμε καλως η κακως να αντλουμε δυναμη απο εμας και οχι απο απο τους αλλους.ειναι αφελες και σκληρο δυστυχως να περιμενουμε να μας καταλαβουν οι αλλοι..

----------


## πανος12345

προσπαθησε να ελεγγξεις το αγχος με το ρεμπερθ....
Παρε βαθειες αναπνοες και προσπαθησε να κρατησεις τον αερα στα πνευμονια σου οσο πιο πολυ μπορεις ....θα δεις οτι αν το κανεις για ενα τεταρτο της ωρας , θα σε χαλαρωσει λογω καλης οξυγόνωσης.Συχνα το αγχος , προξενει αναπνευστικα προβληματα και αυτο εχουν σαν συνεπεια η ποιοτητα της αναπνοης να μην ειναι καλη...
Εμενα μου προκαλεσε ασθμα μαζι με το τσιγαρο βεβαια και με μια θεραπεια που μου εγραψε ο γιατρος με εισπνεομενα φαρμακα το ελεγχω...Ρωτα τον γιατρο σου αν ισως μπορουσαν να σε βοηθησουν και σενα

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by melene_
> φερρο καλημερα!
> καταλαβαινω πως νιωθεις μιας και εμενα η δικη μου μητερα εχει ιδια αντιδραση με τη δικη σου.
> σκεψου να ειμαι σε κριση και να κλαιω,να υποφερω,να ποναω και να μου λεει πως κανεις ετσι ολα στο μυαλο σου ειναι εισαι κατα φαντασια ασθενης και εγω τι θα πρεπε να πω που εχω περασει τοοοσα στη ζωη μου?εχεις ολη τη ζωη μπροστα σου εγω τι θα πρεπε να εχω παθει?
> ολα αυτα με ριχνουν παρα πολυ,με κανουν ακομα χειροτερα.μια αγκαλια μια κουβεντα οτι θα μου συμπαρασταθει ενα κατι μπορουν να με κανουν να ηρεμισω εντελως ομως δεν το κανει..
> επαψα να την κατηγορω.
> στην αρχη ελεγα μολις το ξεπερασω θα φυγω και δε θα της μιλησω ποτε ξανα που δε με στηριξε στις πιο δυσκολες στιγμες της ζωης μου αλλα ξερεις τι καταλαβα?οτι εχει πληρη αγνοια και δεν μπορω να την κατηγορησω παρα μονο να την κατανοησω..δεν φταιει αυτη που δεν ξερει και της ευχομαι να μη μαθει ποτε γιατι τοτε θα νιωσει πολυ ασχημα με το πως μου συμπεριφερθηκε.πρεπει να μαθουμε καλως η κακως να αντλουμε δυναμη απο εμας και οχι απο απο τους αλλους.ειναι αφελες και σκληρο δυστυχως να περιμενουμε να μας καταλαβουν οι αλλοι..


μηλενα , νομιζω οτι θες να πεις κατι σχετικο με αυτο..

Η μητερα λογω αγνοιας , κρινει εξ ιδιων και πολλες φορες επιτεινει αντι να βαλσαμωσει οσα προκαλουν μια ψυχικη διαταραχη ...
Σε ενα ανοιχτο φορουμ διαδικτυου οπως αυτο ομως , ακουγονται και αλλες φωνες που ερχονται μοιραια σε αντιπαραθεση με την σταση της μητερας και αυτο σε ανακουφιζει.....
αν κανω λαθος σε παρακαλω να με διορθωσης

----------


## melene

δεν ξερω αν με ανακουφιζει,ισως με στεναχωρει..με στεναχωρει που ισως δεν εχω την κατανοηση που θα θελα,την υποστηριξη που χρειαζομαι..

----------


## melene

α τωρα καταλαβα τι εννοεις ναι σιγουρα με ανακουφιζει γιατι την υποστηριξη που δεν λαμβανω απο την μητερα τη βρισκω εδω..

----------


## melene

αν και δεν ειναι το ιδιο δυστυχως..

----------


## Ακροβατης

ΝΟΜΙΖΩ οτι οι γονεις καποιες φορες αρνουντι να συνηδητοποιησουν το προβλημα και η πρωταρχικη τους αντιδραση ειναι γιατι νιωθεις ετσι ?τι εχεις και τι σου λειπει?νεα κοπελα και εχεις αγχος?ολα στο μυαλο σ ειναι.ισως αρνουνται να καταλαβουν γιατι θελουν να μαστε παντα ευτυχισμενοι κι παντα απαιτουν με τον τροπο τους να χουμε μια ζωη καλυτερη απο τη δικη τους.απο αγαπη το κανουν δεν αμφιβαλλω,αλλα εμας αυτο μας αγχωνει περισσοτερο αφου δεν μπορουμε να μαστε συνεχεια ευτθχισμενοι και χαρουμενοι και ετσι καταπιεζουμε τα συναισθηματα μας η ερχομαστε σε συγκρουση με τους γονεις.

----------


## Arsi

Γλυκιά μου φερούλα καλημέρα :Smile: ελπίζω να είσαι καλύτερα....
Φερό μου η αλήθεια είναι πως έχεις κάνει σταδιακά αρκετά βήματα και έχεις κατακτήσει πράγματα για τον εαυτό σου μέσα απ\'τον αγώνα σου γι αυτό και μπορεί να σου μείωσε τα φάρμακα ο γιατρός άλλωστε αυτος ξέρει καλύτερα.
Είσαι σε φάση που θες στήριξη γι\'αυτό το μεταβατικό στάδιο και μπορεί η παρουσία της θείας σου να τάραξε τα νερά.
Φερό μου σκέψου ότι έχεις καταφέρει τελευταίο καιρό και προσπάθησε να πάρεις δύναμη απ\'αυτό και να μην επιτρέπεις σε κανέναν να σταματήσει αυτό το δρόμο.Αλλά κι αν έτυχε να αγχωθείς πάλι μη σε παίρνει από κάτω το ξαναείπα φυσικό είναι να υπάρχουν κάποια σκαμπανεβάσματα.Με τη θεία τι έγινε?έφυγε????
φιλάκια φερο μου :Smile:

----------


## ferro

σας ευχαριστω ολους για τις απαντησεις σας.
να ειστε καλα.
σημερα ειμαι ελαφρως καλυτερα.

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by melene_
> αν και δεν ειναι το ιδιο δυστυχως..


σε καταλαβαινω πως το λες μιλενα....
ολοι μας λιγο πολυ μια μερα περασμε απο αυτο το σταδιο που στην ψυχολογια λεγεται απογαλακτισμος ...
ειναι για πολλους μια τραυματικη εμπειρια...
ομως εκει εξω υπαρχουν πολλοι ανθρωποι και στην ελλαδα ιδως ακομα περισσοτεροι που εστω και αν δεν μορουν παντα , λογω ελλειψης γνωσεων προσπαθουν να βοηθησουν τον συνανθρωπο τους χωρις ανταλαγματα....
δεν στο λεω για παρηγορια αλλα γιατι εστι μα εβλεπαν οι ξενοι 
οταν μαθαιναν οτι ο θεος των θεων μας ηταν ο Ξενιος Ζευς , δηλαδη ο θεος των ξενων....

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by ferro_
> σας ευχαριστω ολους για τις απαντησεις σας.
> να ειστε καλα.
> σημερα ειμαι ελαφρως καλυτερα.


και αυριο εδω θα ειμαστε φιλεναδα ...
και ξερουμε και ενα τσουβαλι ανεκδοτα..
φτανει να μην χανονται οπως ανεβαινουν στο σαιτ!

----------


## ferro

αυριο φευγειιιιιιιι η θειαααααααα :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## melene

ωωωω αντε!!!!

----------


## Ακροβατης

ante na anasaneis feroyla :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## ferro

λαμπαδα θα αναψω!!!
lol:P :Big Grin: :P :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ferro

σημερα ειμαι χαλια παλι. :Frown: 

1.η θεια μου τελικα φευγει αυριο και οχι σημερα.(γκρρρρρρρρρ)
2.ο πατερας μου χαλασε καταλαθος ενα φιλμ που ειχα πολυτιμες φωτογραφιες μεσα και επειδη τον ψιλομαλωσα μου μιλησε παρα πολυ αποτομα.

----------


## melene

καλημερα!
1.αντεξες τοσο καιρο μια μερουλα ακομα δεν θα αντεξεις..τι μερα δηλαδη ωρες...γιατι δεν πας μια βολτα??
2.εσυ τωρα γιατι στεναχωριεσαι πιο πολυ,για το φιλμ η για το πως σου μιλησε ο μπαμπας σου?

----------


## ferro

καλημερα melene μου.

*1.αντεξες τοσο καιρο μια μερουλα ακομα δεν θα αντεξεις..τι μερα δηλαδη ωρες...γιατι δεν πας μια βολτα??*
δεν εχω καμια ορεξη για βολτα :Frown: 


*2.εσυ τωρα γιατι στεναχωριεσαι πιο πολυ,για το φιλμ η για το πως σου μιλησε ο μπαμπας σου?* 
και για τα δυο :Frown:

----------


## melene

2.θα σου πω για το δευτερο πρωτα..μακαρι να ειχα μπαμπα και ας μου κατεστρεφε ολο το λαπτοπ,αρκει να τον ειχα..παντα θυμωνα μαζι του και τσακωνομασταν συνεχεια για βλακειες,ποσο πολυ μου εχει λειψει ομως ολο αυτο..
πηγαινε καντον μια αγγαλια και δωσε του και ενα φιλακι,θα νιωσεις πολυ καλυτερα και αυτος ακομα περισσοτερο..

1.δεν χρειαζεται να εχεις ορεξη..απλα βγες,δες τον κοσμο,τον ηλιο,την κινηση,τη ζωη εξω απο το σπιτι..η παρε καποια φιλη-ο και πηγαινε για εναν καφε,κατι εστω να αλλαξεις για λιγο παραστασεις..αν δεν μπορεις με τιποτα να βγεις βρες ενα θεμα που να σε ενδιαφερει πολυ και μαθε τα παντα για αυτο,εχεις το ισχυροτερο εργαλειο μπροστα σου,τον υπολογιστη σου..

----------


## Ακροβατης

για τη θεια σου αλλη μια μερουλα υπομονη...οσο για τις φωτογραφιες εχεις ολο το χρονο μπροστα σ να βγαλεις οσες πολυτιμες φωτο επιθυμει η καρδουλα σου,και τα 2 λυνονται :Smile: o pateras αν σε ειδε αποτομη και σενα και του τα εψαλες επειδη χαλασε το φιλμ κατα λαθος σου μιλησε ετσι γιατι σεν ηταν δικο του λαθος,το ηθελε ο ανθρωπος ?οχι φυσικα...

----------


## ferro

παιδια οι φωτογραφιες βγηκαν τελικα.δεν καηκε το φιλμ.
αλλα βγηκα χαλια και τις εσκισα.
εντομεταξυ δεν με απασχολει τοσο αυτο,διορθωνεται.
με απασχολει το θεμα της θειας που δεν φευγει.
εχω χασει την ηρεμια μου παιδια μαζι της.
εχω πολυ αγχος.....

----------


## ferro

τελικα η θεια φευγει σημερα το βραδυ.
ηρεμησα καπως.
οχι εντελως,αλλα λιγο ηρεμησα...

----------


## ferro

δεν ειμαι καλα παλι.
εχω ταση για εμετο.
αλλα θα κρατηθω δεν θα τον κανω.

----------


## Arsi

Kουράγιο ferro,θα δεις απ\'το βράδυ θα ξελαφρώσεις!
Αμάν αυτή η θεία πια..........
Προσπάθησε να ηρεμήσεις και σκέψου ότι απ\'το βράδυ θα έχεις την ηρεμία σου και πάλι.

----------


## ferro

με βασανιζουν πολλα αρσι μου.
θα σου στειλω u2u

----------


## Arsi

περιμένω ferro μου :Smile:

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by ferro_
> χθες ηταν μια φριχτη μερα για μενα.
> πηγα στον γιατρο μου,του εξηγησα οτι ειμαι χαλια και αυτος αντι να μου αυξησει τα φαρμακα ή εστω να κρατησουμε την παλια δοσολογια,θεωρησε καλό να μειώσουμε τα φαρμακα.
> 
> απο το αγχος μου προκαλεσα τεχνητα εμετο(με το δαχτυλο) για να ανακουφιστω.ειχα πολυ καιρο να το κανω αυτο.
> σημερα απο την πιεση που εβαλα για να κανω εμετο,ειμαι προισμενη στο προσωπο και τα ματια μου ειναι κατακοκκινα.
> 
> οι γονεις μου,οταν με ειδαν ετσι αντι να με παρουν μια ζεστη αγκαλια και να μου μιλησουν τρυφερα,με εγραψαν κανονικα.
> 
> εχει χαλασει και ο υπνος μου.κοιμαμαι \"κουλες\" ωρες.


ferro, απο οσα θυμαμαι τελευταια ο γιατρος σου, εμενα τουλάχιστον μου φαινεται πώς σου χει δωσει περισσοτερο χωρο για να δρασεις εσυ. Θυμαμαι να σου προτεινει να πηγαινοερχεσαι με ταξι, να διαχειριζεσαι εσυ ενα μικρο ποσο χρηματων που θα σου δινουν οι δικοι σου κ τωρα να σου μειωνει τη δοσολογια. Επισης σου βαζει σαφη ορια σε σχεση με την επικοινωνια σας.

Εμενα ολα αυτα μου κανουν καπως ετσι: σαν να σου δινει ευθυνες. Σιγα σιγα....Σου φερνουν μια ταραχη ολα αυτα?

----------


## ferro

οχι σοφακι μου δεν φταιει αυτο.
συγγνωμη δεν μπορω να σου απαντησω τωρα τι φταιει,γιατι απο το αγχος μου εκανα 2 φορες διαρροια και μια φορα εμετο.

----------


## giota

Και κάτι επίσης εξήγησε στους γονείς σου ότι λόγω της ψυχολογίας σου καλό θα είναι να αποφεύγουν τις πολλές φιλοξενίες για να μην διαταράσσεται η ηρεμία σου.Και εγώ θα φιλοξενήσω για 3 μέρες μια εξαδέλφη η οποία είναι άγγελος και το ότι θα υπάρχει άλλος στο σπίτι με αγχώνει.

----------


## ferro

γιωτα μου τους το εχω εξηγησει παμπολλες φορες.
ο πατερας μου το σεβεται,η μητερα μου καθολου.


αρσι μου,συγγνωμη που δεν απαντησα στο u2u σου,αλλα ακομα ειμαι εξαντλημενη απο τον εμετο και τις διαρροιες.
μολις μπορεσω θα σου απαντησω γλυκια μου.

----------


## ferro

ουφ εφυγε η θεια και ανασαναμε καπως......
την καλημερα μου σε ολους σας φιλαρακια μου! :Smile:

----------


## Ακροβατης

αντε φερουλα να ανασανεις οπως ειπες και να χαλaρωσεις :Smile: καλημερα κουκλα μοϋ

----------


## ferro

καλημερα και σε σενα γλυκια μου :Smile:

----------


## ferro

λίγο άσχετο αυτό που θα ρωτήσω...
πώς μπορώ να αλλάξω τον τίτλο του θέματος αυτού?

----------


## ferro

οκ το βρήκα:P
άκυρη η ερώτηση.

----------


## mariap

ferro το καταφερες κoυκλιτσα?  :Smile:

----------


## ferro

ναι Μαράκι μου :Smile:

----------


## mariap

μπραβο ferroυλα !!!  :Smile: )

----------


## ferro

να είσαι καλά Μαρία μου :Smile:

----------


## ferro

deleted(απο μενα την ιδια)

----------


## ferro

ειμαι σκατα ψυχολογικα παλι.
ο βασικος λογος ειναι οτι η αδερφη μου,που πασχει απο ψυχωση,ξεκιναει παλι θεραπεια την τεταρτη με τη γιατρο της.
οσες μα οσες φορες γυρναει απο κει ειναι τρομερα ταραγμενη και επιθετικη(λεκτικα και καποιες ελαχιστες φορες σωματικα) απεναντι μας.ο λογος που ερχεται ταραγμενη ειναι οτι η γιατρος την πιεζει να κανει πραγματα που δεν ειναι ακομα ετοιμη.ο πατερας μου της εχει μιλησει της γιατρου γι αυτο και η απαντηση της ηταν οτι την πιεζει για το καλο της,για να μπορεσει να σταθει ανεξαρτητη στα ποδια της.
ομως η αδερφη μου υποφερει καθε φορα που γυρναει.
της εχω προτεινει να αλλαξει ειδικο αλλα επειδη ειναι δεμενη συναισθηματικα μαζι της(την παρακολουθει πανω απο 10 χρονια),δεν δεχεται με τπτ.
η ιδεα οτι την τεταρτη ξεκιναει παλι με αγχωνει αφορητα και με κανει να μην μπορω να κοιμηθω καλα και να ηρεμησω.

να αναφερω επισης οτι οταν γυρναει ταραγμενη,μετα απο λιγο συνερχεται και ηρεμει με την στηριξη μας και μετα κοιμαται 11-ωρα.
ενω εγω εξακολουθω να παραμενω ταραγμενη και μετα ο υπνος μου ειναι σκατα(5 ωρες μαξιμουμ και αυτες με διαλλειματα)
ενω εγω παραμενω ταραγμενη και κοιμαμαι

----------


## ferro

την αγαπαω πολυ,την λατρευω αλλα με κουραζει αφορητα.
μπαινει καθε λιγο και λιγακι στο δωματιο μου να μου πει τα προβληματα της.της εχω εξηγησει οτι θελω να μενω καποιες στιγμες μονη μου,αλλα δεν το καταλαβαινει.
προφασιζομαι πολλες φορες δικαιολογιες του τυπου \"ποναει το κεφαλι μου\" αλλα και παλι τπτ.

την αγαπαω παντως πολυ,γιατι μια φορα που ειχε βγαλει μια ελια που φαινοταν επικυνδινη εκλαιγα ολο το βραδυ.

----------


## ferro

κατι αλλο που με στεναχωρει πολυ ειναι το γεγονος οτι ο πατερας μου οταν κρυβει τα λεφτα του καλα.
οταν ειναι να μου δωσει χαρτζιλικι κλειδωνει την πορτα,μου το δινει και μετα παλι κλειδωνει για να τα κρυψει απο μενα.
δεν τον εχω κλεψει ποτε,δεν ξερω τι φοβαται...
καποτε(οταν ημουν αλκοολικη) χαλαγα πολλα λεφτα στις μπιρες αλλα ΠΟΤΕ ΜΑ ΠΟΤΕ δεν ειχα κλεψει ουτε ενα ευρω.

επισης με στεναχωρει πολυ που κλειδωνει εκτος απο τα λεφτα και τα φαρμακα μου και μου δινει μονο τα φαρμακα της ημερας.
σε αυτο του αναγνωριζω ενα \"ελαφρυντικο\",γιατι καποτε επαιρνα περισσοτερα φαρμακα απ\'οτι ειχε πει ο γιατρος και δυο φορες ειχα κλεψει απο τα λεξοτανιλ της μητερας μου...

συγγνωμη αν σας ζαλισα αλλα αυτα με βασανιζουν και ξαλαφρωσα καπως τωρα που σας τα ειπα.

----------


## Ακροβατης

feroyla μου και εγω τον τελευταιο χρονο που δουλευα στον πατερα μ εδεινα ολα μου τα λεφτα στο αλκοολ,οταν σου λεω ολα -ολα.καποια στιγμη τα πηρε ο πατερας και μου δινε μονο για τσιγαρα και οταν πηγαινα για ψωνια μονιμως μου ζητουσα την αποδειξη για να δει αν εχω αγορασει αλκοολ.τωρα καπως σιγα σιγα αρχιζς και ξανακερδιζω την εμπιστοσυνη του και για αυτο μ πε οτι απο οκτωβρη με ξαναπροσλαμβανει για ναι με ειχε πιασει να πινω μπυρες στο γραφειο τον ιουνη και εγινε ο πανικος!!
αυτο που μας φαινεται σαν υπερπροστατευτηκοτητα δεν ειναι τιποτα αλλο το χασιμο εμπιστοσυνης και απο φοβο τους μηπως ξανακανουμε τα ιδια λαθη.το ξερω θα μ πεις ειναι η ζωη μου κι θελω να χω τον ελεγχο.αλλα πρωτα πρεπει να μαζεψουμε τις δυναμεις μας για να χουμε τον ελεγχο και προπαντων να κερδισουμε την εμπιστοσυνη τους με πραξεις οχι λογια οπως καναμε παλιοτερα.
μικρα και σταθερα βηματα φερουλα και ολα θα φτιαξουν θα το δεις..μεσα απο ολα αυτα μαθαινουμε :Smile: 
ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΚΟΥΚΛΑ ΜΟΥ :Smile:

----------


## ferro

καλημερα ολγακι μου. :Smile: 
εχεις δικιο σιγα-σιγα κερδιζεται η εμπιστοσύνη,οταν εχεις κανει στο παρελθον στραβες...

με το προβλημα ομως της αδερφουλας μου τι θα κανω?

----------


## Ακροβατης

Εiναι δυσκολο αλλα προσπαθησε να κανεις υπομονη αφου γνωριζεις την κατασταση της και της εχεις φοβερη αδυναμια οπως φαινεται.
πρεπει να βρεις καποιο τροπο ομως να χαλαρωνεις να ασχολεισαι με κατι αλλο οταν γινεται αυτο και να μενεις ηρεμα.σιγουρα σε επηρεαζει αρνητικα.αν μπορουσες εκεινη την ωρα να βγεις μια βολτιτσα να ηρεμησεις.
οταν θελεις να μεινεις μονη σου μιλα της ξεκαθαρα,πες της οτι σου ειναι δυσκολο ολο αυτο..

----------


## ferro

> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> οταν θελεις να μεινεις μονη σου μιλα της ξεκαθαρα,πες της οτι σου ειναι δυσκολο ολο αυτο..


της το λεω ολγα μου,αλλα και παλι δεν καταλαβαινει.
οταν ειμαι στα καλα μου της μιλαω και την βοηθω οσο μπορω...
οταν ειμαι σκατα,απλα κλειδωνω την πορτα....

----------


## Ακροβατης

οταν μιλατε και ερχεται στο δωματιο σου σου λεει μονο για τα προβληματα της η μιλατε για διαφορα θεματα?

----------


## ferro

ξερεις κατι?οταν ειναι στις καλες της μου λεει διαφορα πραγματα τρομερα ανιαρα για μενα.μου λεει για παραδειγμα συνεχως για ενα κοριτσακι που βλεπει σε ενα σιριαλ στην τηλεοραση και γω λυπαμαι που το λεω αλλα βαριεμαι ελεινα...

----------


## Ακροβατης

αυτο γινεται σε ολες τισ σχεσεις οχι μονο σε οσους εχουν καποια προβληματα.να σου δωσω ενα παραδειγμα καποτε δεν ειχαμε καμια επικοινωνια με την αδερφη μ εκεινη μ μιλουσε για διαιτες και θερμιδες και εγω απο μεσα μ εβραζα καθως με κουραζουν τετοιες συζητησεις,εγω της μιλουσα μουσικη και εκεινη περα βρεχει γιατι δεν την ενδιεφερε.μετα απο πολυ κοπο και υπομονη μαθαμε η μια την αλλη και βρhκαμε εως εαν σημειο ενα τροπο να επικοινωνουμε.να βρισκουμε θεματα να συζηταμε που θα ενδιφερan και την μια και την αλλη.σιγουρα θα υπαρχει και για σας ενα κοινο θεμα συζητησης που θα σας χαλαρωνει kai θα σας ενωνει :Smile:

----------


## ferro

χμ...δεν εχει βρεθει ακομα....και δεν ξερω αν θα βρεθει...

----------


## Ακροβατης

θελει φοβερο ψαξιμο αλλα βρισκεται κατι :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## ferro

σ\'ευχαριστω ολγακι για την στηριξη
να εισαι παντα καλα :Smile:

----------


## melene

γεια και απο εμενα!
το θεμα φερρουλα νομιζω δεν ειναι να βρειτε μια κοινη συνισταμενη,να λετε δηλαδη κατι που θα ευχαριστει και τις δυο σας..δεν νιωθεις ομορφα μονο και μονο που αφου αγαπας την αδερφουλα σου την κανεις να αισθανεται ωραια?φανταζεσαι ποσο καλο θα της κανει να μιλαει μαζι σου?εσυ δεν εισαι η καλυτερη της φιλη?
η αδερφη σου εχει παρεες?βγαινει απο το σπιτι?

----------


## ferro

> _Originally posted by melene_
> η αδερφη σου εχει παρεες?βγαινει απο το σπιτι?


κανει πολυ παρεα με δυο παιδια που εχουν το ιδιο προβλημα με την αδερφουλα μου.ο ενας ειναι ψυχουλα(τους εχω γνωρισει).
ο αλλος ειναι ολιγον μαλακας και πολυλογας.
παντως εχει παρεουλες.

----------


## ferro

σημερα,πανω που ημουν καλα,παλι εγινε κατι και επεσε το ηθικο μου κατακορυφα.
απο τους γονεις μου παιρνω λεφτα καθε τριτη.
ομως επειδη εχω ξεμεινει απο λεφτα,ζητησα προκαταβολη 10 ευρω για σημερα.
το θεμα δεν ειναι οτι το αρνηθηκαν,αλλα ο τροπος που το αρνηθηκαν.
με βρισανε και μου ειπαν οτι αν ξαναζητησω προκαταβολη,θα μου κοψουν το χαρτζιλικι τελειως...

----------


## Ακροβατης

feroyla kalimera :Smile: giati einai toso austiroi oi goneis s m me to xartziliki?opws eipes kai esi taminadika s eksoda einai oi kaka koles kai ta tsigara s nomizw.pisteuoyn akomi oti tha pareis ta lefta kai tha ta dwseis se mpires?einai dinaton meta apo toso agwna p kaneis na to pisteuoun auto?

----------


## ferro

βασικα ολγα μου ειναι εντολη του γιατρου μου να μου δινουν το χαρτζιλικι μονο την προκαθορισμενη μερα :Frown:

----------


## Ακροβατης

δηλαδη μονο καθε τριτη?και αν ξεμεινεις μετα σου παιρνουν αυτοι πχ τσιγαρα και κτλπ?

----------


## ferro

ολγακι εχεις u2u

----------


## arktos

> _Originally posted by ferro_
> σημερα,πανω που ημουν καλα,παλι εγινε κατι και επεσε το ηθικο μου κατακορυφα.
> απο τους γονεις μου παιρνω λεφτα καθε τριτη.
> ομως επειδη εχω ξεμεινει απο λεφτα,ζητησα προκαταβολη 10 ευρω για σημερα.
> το θεμα δεν ειναι οτι το αρνηθηκαν,αλλα ο τροπος που το αρνηθηκαν.
> με βρισανε και μου ειπαν οτι αν ξαναζητησω προκαταβολη,θα μου κοψουν το χαρτζιλικι τελειως...






όταν λες σε βρίσανε?

----------


## ferro

μου μιλησαν σε πολυ αυστηρο τονο αρκτουλα μου και πληγωθηκα.

----------


## ferro

παιδια δεν την αντεχω αλλο τη μανα μου.
ειναι ΚΕΡΒΕΡΟΣ.
πριν απο λιγο παλι μου πε με πολυ αυστηρο υφος \"κοιτα μην αγχωθεις την τεταρτη που θα παει η αδερφη σου στην γιατρο της\".
τι στο διαολο νομιζει γαμωτο μου?
οτι ειμαι φτιαγμενη απο σιδερο?
αφου ξερει οτι πασχω και γω απο δ.δ. και η διαθεση μου ειναι τρομερα ευμεταβλητη....

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by ferro_
> παιδια δεν την αντεχω αλλο τη μανα μου.
> ειναι ΚΕΡΒΕΡΟΣ.
> πριν απο λιγο παλι μου πε με πολυ αυστηρο υφος \"κοιτα μην αγχωθεις την τεταρτη που θα παει η αδερφη σου στην γιατρο της\".
> τι στο διαολο νομιζει γαμωτο μου?
> οτι ειμαι φτιαγμενη απο σιδερο?
> αφου ξερει οτι πασχω και γω απο δ.δ. και η διαθεση μου ειναι τρομερα ευμεταβλητη....


να κανω μια χαζη ερωτηση?
γιατι δεν της ειπες 
μαμα μηπως θα ηταν καλυτερα αντι να μου ζητας να γινω ελεφαντας να παμε μαζι με την αδελφη μου στον ειδικο?

----------


## πανος12345

πως θελετε να σας βοηθησουν οι ειδικοι σας αν πχ ο γιατρος της αδελφης σου δεν καταλαβει οτι εχει να κανει με ενα αγχογονο περιβαλλον και οχι μονο με ενα μεμονωμενο ασθενη?
*μηπως η μητερα χρειαζεται περισσοτερο την θεραπεια απο τα κοριτσια?*
να μυρισει τα νυχια του για να το καταλαβει η να φανει οτι θελει να κερδισει περισσοτερα χρηματα?
Βοηθηστε τον κοριτσι μου για να μπορει να σας βοηθησει καλυτερα και αυτος ...
βεβαια αν καθε επισκεψη κοστιζει καμμια 50 ευρω αλλα ο τα 50 και αλλο τα 100 η τα 150!
εκει τα παρατησα και στραφηκα στην εκπαιδευτικη ψυχολογια 
Πως να τολμησω να ζητησω κατι τετοιο απο μια οικογενεια που μετρανε οι ανθρωποι τα εξοδα τους ...
εκει χρειαζεται η καρτα υγειας και η προστασια της οικογενειας απο το κρατος προνοιας ...

----------


## ferro

ειμαι χαλια παλι.
δεν κοιμηθηκα καθολου καλα.
κοιμηθηκα 5 ωρες και αυτες με διαλλειματα.
προσπαθησα να ξανακοιμηθω αλλα μολις με επαιρνε ο υπνος τιναζομουν πανω.
ειμαι σκατα.....

----------


## mstrouf

καλημερα... βασανο ο υπνος μοιαζει τελικα...
σηκωνομαι συνηθως το πρωι λες κ εσκαβα ολο το βραδυ..
η μεγαλυτερη εξαντληση απ οσο εχω διαπιστωσει ειναι η προσπαθεια να ξανακοιμηθεις ενω εισαι ηδη ταραγμενη
με τα υπολοιπα θεματακια την παλευεις ή ο χαλια υπνος προερχεται απο αυτα;

----------


## ferro

> _Originally posted by mstrouf_
> καλημερα... βασανο ο υπνος μοιαζει τελικα...
> σηκωνομαι συνηθως το πρωι λες κ εσκαβα ολο το βραδυ..
> η μεγαλυτερη εξαντληση απ οσο εχω διαπιστωσει ειναι η προσπαθεια να ξανακοιμηθεις ενω εισαι ηδη ταραγμενη
> με τα υπολοιπα θεματακια την παλευεις ή ο χαλια υπνος προερχεται απο αυτα;


δεν την παλευω με το υπολοιπα θεματα καλη μου.
ο χαλια υπνος προερχεται απο αυτα.
ζω σε ενα νοσογονο περιβαλλον.
με μια αδερφη που υποφερει απο ψυχωση.
με μια μητερα που δεν με καταλαβαινει καθολου.
και με εναν πατερα που εχει πεσει σε καταθλιψη....
ΔΕΝ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΛΕΥΩ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ.
ΥΠΟΦΕΡΩ ΠΟΛΥ.

----------


## mstrouf

δεν εισαι η μονη φερρο μου! οταν μου το λεγανε αυτο παλιοτερα δεν μ αγγιζε καθολου, οταν ομως καταλαβα την εννοια \'ποσοι πολλοι ειμαστε τελικα που υποφερουμε\', ειπα απλα οτι ειμαι ενα + κ γω, περνωντας τα δικα μου.
διαβασα τα προηγουμενα ποστ, καταλαβαινω το μεγεθος του προβληματος κ να θες να ξεφυγεις, οσο ζεις μεσα σ αυτο το περιβαλλον δεν ειναι εφικτο.
εχεις σκεφτει πως θα μπορουσες να φροντισεις τον εαυτο σου, απομονωνοντας τελικα ολες αυτες τις ρυπογονες συνθηκες;

----------


## ferro

> _Originally posted by mstrouf_
> 
> εχεις σκεφτει πως θα μπορουσες να φροντισεις τον εαυτο σου, απομονωνοντας τελικα ολες αυτες τις ρυπογονες συνθηκες;


βρισκοντας μια απασχοληση(δουλεια η χομπι) ετσι ωστε να απασχολειτε το μυαλο μου και να ειμαι λιγοτερες ωρες στο σπιτι.
ομως προς το παρον νιωθω αδυναμη να κανω αυτο το βημα.
προς το παρον αυτο που με βοηθαει ειναι να μπαινω σε αυτο το φορουμ και να μοιραζομαι τα προβληματα μου.

----------


## mstrouf

...τρωγοντας ερχεται η ορεξη...
γιατι δεν ξεκινας να βρεις αυτη την απασχοληση;; σιγουρα θα αλλαξει την καθημερινοτητα σου, σιγουρα θα σου δωσει να ξεφευγεις απο την καθημερινοτητα. στο φορουμ ειτε ειμαστε δουλεια, ειτε οχι, συνεχιζουμε να μπαινουμε γιατι εχουμε την παρεουλα μας

----------


## ferro

δεν ειμαι ετοιμη ακομα καλη μου.
γιατι η διπολικη μου προκαλει και πανικους και αγοραφοβια.

----------


## mstrouf

σου ευχομαι ολοψυχα, να νιωσεις ετοιμη συντομα!
οπως λεει κ η υπογραφη σου : \"τα δύσκολα,δεν κρατάνε για πάντα\"

----------


## ferro

> _Originally posted by mstrouf_
> σου ευχομαι ολοψυχα, να νιωσεις ετοιμη συντομα!
> οπως λεει κ η υπογραφη σου : \"τα δύσκολα,δεν κρατάνε για πάντα\"


σε ευχαριστω πολυ γλυκια μου.
την υπογραφη την εχω βαλει μπας και το πιστεψω.
αλλα ωρες-ωρες δεν με πειθει καθολου η υπογραφη μου....

----------


## ferro

εντομεταξυ εχω και αλλη μια στεναχωρια.
βρηκα τον αλκινοο ιωαννιδη στο facebook και του εστειλα τα ποιηματα μου να μου πει την γνωμη του και δεν μου εχει απαντησει.

περσι που τα στειλα στον καστανιωτη εφαγα και απο κει πορτα.

μπορει να σας φαινεται ασημαντη στεναχωρια αλλα για μενα ειναι σημαντικο.θα τονωνοταν το πεσμενο ηθικο μου...

----------


## mstrouf

μηπως πρεπει να στοχευεσεις λιγο χαμηλοτερα για ν ανεβεις σιγα σιγα τα σκαλοπατια;
φαντασου οτι ο αλκινοος κ ο καθε αλκινοος θα δεχεται καθημερινα τετοια μηνυματα. τα δικαιωματα σου τα εχεις κατοχυρωσει ή θα λες.. αυτο το τραγουδι κατι μου θυμιζει..

----------


## ferro

δεν τα εχω κατοχυρωσει αλλα στο fb που τα ανεβασα αναγραφεται το ονοματεπωνυμο μου.
αυτο δεν ειναι ενα ειδος κατοχυρωσης ή να ανησυχω?

----------


## mstrouf

ενα ειδος κατοχυρωσης κ μονο.. δηλ. απλα εχεις μια αποδειξη οτι πρωτοδημοσιευτηκαν απο εσενα. καλα μην ανησυχεις κ γι αυτο.. stay cool..

----------


## Ακροβατης

φερουλα μου καλησπερα ελπιζω να κοιμηθηκες τελικα και να ξεκουραστηκες :Smile:

----------


## ferro

ναι ολγακι μου.καταφερα και κοιμηθηκα λιγακι το μεσημερι και ηρεμησα καπως.

----------


## mariap

ferroυλα τετοιοι καλλιτεχνες παιρνουν πολλα μηνυματα... ή δεν βλεπουν και τοσο συχνα το fb τους..

Aλλα να εχεις επιμονη και θα τα καταφερεις  :Smile:

----------


## ferro

μακαρι μαρια μου....

----------


## Ακροβατης

nai feroyla na exeis pisti ola mporoun na simvoyn ekei p de to perimenoune :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## ferro

ολγακι μου :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 
μου ελειψες σημερα το πρωι.
σε εψαχνα!!!!
ειχα βεβαια τη ζεστη συντροφια των υπολοιπων φιλων μας  :Smile:

----------


## Ακροβατης

arxisa doulitsa ferro m sto grafeio t patera m  :Smile: kai m eksigoyse pragmata simera :Smile: apo ayrio omws tha kseklevw 10 lepta na mpainw nas lev tin kalimera m estw kai mena m leipses !oloi sas m leipsate.

----------


## ferro

ομορφα ολγακι.

σε αυτο το σημειο θα ηθελα να ευχαριστησω μεσα απο την ψυχη μου το στρουμφακι μας που εκανε σημερα την μοναξια μου λιγοτερο δυσβασταχτη.

----------


## mstrouf

μακαρι φερρο να μπορουσα να εκφραζομαι πιο συχνα, σημερα απορησα με μενα κ οτι επικοινωνουσα
σε ευχαριστω κ γω

----------


## ferro

παιδια εχω σοβαρο προβλημα και χρειαζομαι αμεσα την βοηθεια σας.
μιλαω με ενα παιδι απο αλλη πολη στο ιντερνετ εδω και 3 χρονια.
εχουμε βγει και 4 φορες ολες και ολες εκ των οποιων στη μια καναμε φαση.
χθες βραδυ μιλαγαμε και καθως μιλαγαμε μου ειπε \"θελεις να ρθεις να μεινεις σπιτι μου για λιγες μερες?\"του λεω εσυ δεν ερχεσαι αθηνα?μου λεει θα ρθω γιατι εχω και μια δουλεια.και τον ρωταω \"θα ρθεις για μια μερα μονο?\" και μου απανταει \"ναι εκτος αν εχεις να προτεινεις εσυ κατι καλυτερο\" και μου κλεινει πονηρα το ματι.
βασικα τι πιστευετε οτι με θελει για αρπαχτη η με βλεπει ποιο σοβαρα?
να του στειλω μηνυμα και να τον ρωτησω?
εχω αγχωθει πολυ με αυτη την ιστορια παιδια.
σας παρακαλω βοηθηστε με!

----------


## Arsi

Εγώ λέω να μην του στείλεις τέτοιο μήνυμα!Ακόμα κι αν θέλει αρπαχτή,θα σου το πει??????
Εσύ τι νομίζεις,πως σε βλέπει?
Άστο να κυλήσει φερό μου,θα δείξει.

----------


## Θεοφανία

Συμφωνώ με Άρσι....Αφού έχει γίνει φάση, τι αγχώνεσαι?
Κοίτα να περάσεις καλά και άσε αυτόν να σκέφτεται αν τον θες για αρπαχτή!

----------


## krino

και τι κακο εχουν οι αρπαχτες?

απο την αλλη,
πως μπορεις να προσδιορισεις πως θα εξελιχθει το μελλον σου με ενα τυπο?
Μπορει να μην σε θελει για αρπαχτη αλλα για κατι πολυ πιο σοβαρο,
και να αποδειχτει οτι τελικα εσυ θες μια αρπαχτη.

----------


## ferro

παιδια να σας ξεκαθαρισω κατι.
αυτος ο ανθρωπος με ενδιαφερει πολυ για σχεση.
ομως θελω να παμε σιγα-σιγα.
οχι με την πρωτη στο κρεββατι.
η αποσταση που μας χωριζει δεν ειναι τεραστια.
εγω μενω αθηνα και εκεινος ναυπλιο.
αν ενδιαφεροταν πραγματικα θα ερχοταν καθε σαββατοκυριακο να με βλεπει.
θα μου πειτε τωρα γιατι δεν παω εγω εκει.
ο λογος ειναι οτι δεν μπορω τις διαδρομες.
με αγχωνουν.
με το ζορι μπαινω στο λεωφορειο για να παω μικρες αποστασεις.
φφφφφφφφφ

θεοφανια η φαση εγινε πριν 2 χρονια.

----------


## Θεοφανία

Οκ, για να ασχολείται όμως ακόμη, μάλλον ενδιαφέρεται. Το αν ενδιαφέρεται για σχέση ή όχι, αυτό μόνο στην πορεία θα το δεις. Κοίτα να περάσεις καλά. Κανείς δεν μπορεί να σου υπογράψει συμβόλαιο, άσε που αγχώνει τρομερά τον άλλο τέτοιου είδους συμφωνίες. Με το παιδί που είμαι τώρα, ξεκίνησε σαν \"αρπαχτή\" από τη μεριά μου, (πιστεύω και απ τη δική του), και είμαστε 4 χρόνια μαζί...

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Με το παιδί που είμαι τώρα, ξεκίνησε σαν \"αρπαχτή\" από τη μεριά μου, (πιστεύω και απ τη δική του), και είμαστε 4 χρόνια μαζί...


Εμένα όλες οι σχέσεις μου έτσι ξεκίνησαν.Δεν έβαζα ποτέ στο μυαλό μου απ\'τις πρώτες μέρες ότι πάω για σοβαρό ή κάτι άλλο....όπου βγει.
Ο χρόνος δείχνει.Απόλαυσε τη στιγμή φερό.

----------


## ferro

ναι βρε παιδια εχετε δικιο.
αλλα ξεχασα να σας πω κατι.
πριν δυο χρονια που εγινε η φαση ο λογος που δεν συνεχιστηκε ειναι ο εξης
του ειπα \"ας διακοψουμε γιατι σχεση απο αποσταση ειναι δυσκολο να γινει\"
και εκεινος απαντησε \"ναι οντως σχεση απο αποσταση δεν γινεται...\"
αρα.....ειναι προφανες οτι δεν με θελει για σχεση.
απλα εχει ορμες και αυτη την περιοδο ειναι μονος.
οι δικες μου ορμες υπαρχουν αλλα δεν ειναι πολυ εντονες λογω των φαρμακων που παιρνω...

----------


## Arsi

Kαταρχήν εσύ γιατί του είπες ότι σχέση από απόσταση δε γίνεται?Σκέφτηκες ότι από εγωισμό και μόνο να είπε κι αυτός το ίδιο?
Απ\'την άλλη τι σε πιέζει?Αφού θα ρθει πάτε για έναν καφέ και αναλόγως πως αισθάνεσαι πράξε.Γιατί να πας στο κρεβάτι με τη μια αν δεν το νιώθεις?
Αν μέσα σου νιώθεις πως θέλεις να είστε μαζί πες του το να δεις πως θα αντιδράσει και να ξεκαθαρίσει το τοπίο παρά να έχεις διάφορα στο μυαλό σου μη ξεκαθαρισμένα εδώ και 2 χρόνια.

----------


## ferro

> _Originally posted by Arsi_
> Kαταρχήν εσύ γιατί του είπες ότι σχέση από απόσταση δε γίνεται?Σκέφτηκες ότι από εγωισμό και μόνο να είπε κι αυτός το ίδιο?
> Απ\'την άλλη τι σε πιέζει?Αφού θα ρθει πάτε για έναν καφέ και αναλόγως πως αισθάνεσαι πράξε*.Γιατί να πας στο κρεβάτι με τη μια αν δεν το νιώθεις?*
> Αν μέσα σου νιώθεις πως θέλεις να είστε μαζί πες του το να δεις πως θα αντιδράσει και να ξεκαθαρίσει το τοπίο παρά να έχεις διάφορα στο μυαλό σου μη ξεκαθαρισμένα εδώ και 2 χρόνια.


αυτο θα κανω αρσι μου.σ\'ευχαριστω πολυ.

----------


## ferro

στο chat ομως που κανουμε τι να του λεω οταν το γυριζει στο πονηρο?μηπως να μην κανω chat μαζι του μεχρι να βρεθουμε και να ξεκαθαρισει face to face το τοπιο?
HELP!

----------


## Arsi

Μέχρι τώρα τι κάνεις?

----------


## ferro

αρσι μου,
χθες βραδυ προτοκαναμε chat μετα απο πολυ καιρο που ειχαμε να μιλησουμε.
αν αυριο βραδυ κανουμε chat τι σκατα να του λεω?
το μυαλο μου ειναι τοσο μπερδεμενο....
μηπως να μην επιδιωξω chat?

----------


## πανος12345

αν μου επιτρεπεις να πω και γω την ταπεινη μου γνωμη φερο...
συνηθως οι γυναικες εχουν μια αναστολη που οφειλεται σε μια στεροτυπη ιδεα να διαφυλαξουν την παρθενια τους , οπως ισως ενας καλος εμπορος που δεν θελει να πουλησει μια πολυτιμη αντικα στην τιμη που του πρσφερει ο πελατης γιατι πιστευει οτι αυριο ισως βρεθει ο αγοραστης που θα την πληρωσει στην αξια της !!!!!!!
Μα εσυ εν προκειμενου το ξεπερασες οπως γραφεις αυτο και συμφωνησες μαζι του οτι η αποσταση ειναι εμποδιο για μια μονιμη σχεση .....
μονο που η αποσταση αυτη δεν ισχυει στο ιντερνετ ουτε στο ΤΣΑΤ!
η φοβια σου οτι μπορει ισως να εχει προσωπικη ζωη που να σου την εχει κρυψει , μηπως ξεπεραστει αν μονο καθε φορα που ειστε στο ΤΣΑΤ και αυτος το γυριζει στον \"πονηρο\" 
σκεφτεις οτι καμμια γυναικα δεν θα συγχωρουσε απο τον αντρα της να το κανει μεσω καλωδιων με μια αλλη αντι να ειναι στο κρεβατι μαζι της?
Η αποσταση δεν υπηρξε ποτε στην πραγματικοτητα αυτα τα 3 χρονια.... 
να μια αλλη ακομα υπηρεσια του ιντερνετ και του ΤΣΑΤ που ουτε περναγε πριν την διαβασω απο σενα απο το μυαλο μου!
Εκει που με μπερδεψες λιγο ειναι η ιστορια με τα χαπια 
Λες να παιζουν καποιο ρολο στην αυξηση της σεξουαλικοτητας σου και να κρυβουν ισως μια αδιαφορια για τον ανθρωπο πισω απο τον ερωτισμο του?
Η μηπως το αντιθετο? οτι δηλαδη τα χαπια κατεβαζουν την επιθετικοτητα σου και δεν σου κανει ορεξη να υποκυψεις στις δικες του μονο ορεξεις?
Οπως και να χει , βγαλε απο την σκεψη σου την αποσταση γιατι την εχετε ξεπερασει
Τωρα το ποιος μπορει να παει που, θα το βρειτε μονοι σας αρκει να το θελετε και οι δυο..
Εγω χωρις να ξερω ουτε εσενα ουτε τον φιλο σου θα ελεγα πως 3 χρονια τωρα χαριν του ιντερνετ αλλαξατε και οι δυο γνωμη και ασυνειδητα εστω μειωσατε τις αποστασεις οσο ποτε πριν αναμεσα σας ...

----------


## Arsi

ferro να σε ρωτήσω κάτι?
Εσύ εν τέλει πως ξέρεις ότι τον θες για κάτι σοβαρό αν έχεις τόσο καιρό να τον δεις και να του μιλήσεις?
Θες αυτόν για κάτι σοβαρό ή απλά βάζεις στοπ και λες ότι αν γίνει κάτι,θέλω να γίνει μόνο κάτι σοβαρό?
Δεν βάζεις την πιθανότητα να θες απλά να μπεις σε ένα ερωτικό παιχνίδι και όπου βγει?

----------


## ferro

> _Originally posted by Arsi_
> ferro να σε ρωτήσω κάτι?
> Εσύ εν τέλει πως ξέρεις ότι τον θες για κάτι σοβαρό αν έχεις τόσο καιρό να τον δεις και να του μιλήσεις?
> Θες αυτόν για κάτι σοβαρό ή απλά βάζεις στοπ και λες ότι αν γίνει κάτι,θέλω να γίνει μόνο κάτι σοβαρό?
> Δεν βάζεις την πιθανότητα να θες απλά να μπεις σε ένα ερωτικό παιχνίδι και όπου βγει?


θα δειξει αρσι μου,θα δειξει...

----------


## ferro

μολις ειχαμε μια διαδικτυακη συνομιλια και καταληξαμε στο συμπερασμα να μεινουμε φιλαρακια.
δεν θα ηθελα να μπω σε λεπτομεριες...

----------


## ferro

και πανω που ειχα ηρεμησει ηρθε η μανα μου να με συγχισει παλι.
ειχε τηλεφωνικη συνομιλια με την ψυχιατρο της αδερφης μου,η οποια μας ειχε συστησει να κανω θεραπεια στο αιγηνιτειο,στο οποιο πηγαινα για καποιο διαστημα...αλλα επειδη δεν με βοηθουσαν καθολου τα παρατησα και πηγα στον γιατρο που με παρακολουθει τωρα,απο τον οποιο ειμαι πολυ ευχαριστημενη.

αυτο το εμαθε η ******* η ψυχιατρος της αδερφης μου και πηρε τηλ την μανα μου πριν λιγο και της ειπε οτι λυπαται πολυ που εφυγα απο κει και οτι ειμαι 35 χρονων και φερομαι σαν 15.

η μανα μου θεωρησε καλο να μου το πει(και μαλιστα μου ειπε οτι συμφωνει μαζι της),την εβρισα και τωρα ειμαι κατασυγχισμενη.

Η ΨΥΧΙΑΤΡΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΑΔΕΡΦΗΣ ΜΟΥ ΝΟΜΙΖΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΘΕΝΤΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΤΙ,ΟΤΙ ΠΡΟΤΕΙΝΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΛΕΕΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΣΩΣΤΟ.
ΕΓΩ ΤΗΝ ΘΕΩΡΩ ΚΑΒΑΛΗΜΕΝΟ ΚΑΛΑΜΙ,ΚΑΡΙΟΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΧΡΗΣΤΗ.

Η ΔΕ ΜΑΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΜΙΑ ΦΟΡΑ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΑΠΟΔΕΙΧΤΗΚΕ ΠΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΣΥΝΕΙΔΗΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΕ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΕΙ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ!!!!

----------


## Ακροβατης

feroula iremise.katrxin afou vlepeis ta themita apotelesmata apo ton psixiatro s giati na alakseis afou to dokimases kai den s kane kalo?

----------


## krino

βρε συ ολγα,
σταματα να γραφεις με λατινικα,
ειναι κουραστικο.

----------


## ferro

παρα πολυ καλο μου εκανε και μου κανει ο γιατρος μου.
ΑΥΤΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΚΑΛΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΔΙΑΛΥΟΥΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΜΑΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ Η ΚΟΛΟΨΥΧΙΑΤΡΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΑΔΕΡΦΗΣ ΜΟΥ.

----------


## Ακροβατης

καλα κρινο καλυτερα ετσι..

----------


## ferro

κλειδωθηκα στο δωματιο μου,πηρα τα τσιγαρα μου,ενα μπουκαλι νερο και θα τους ξαναδω αυριο,μεθαυριο* ή ποτε.*
μονο για τουαλετα θα βγαινω.

----------


## krino

απεργια κανεις?

----------


## pelariry

ιωάννα, η ψυχίατρος και η μάνα σου σού είπαν τη γνώμη τους κι εσύ όχι μόνο αντέδρασες υπερβολικά (αυτό το καταλαβαίνω γιατί είμαι διπολικός κι εγώ) αλλά κάνεις λες και εξαρτάται η ζωή σου από τη ψυχίατρο της αδερφής σου και τη μάνα σου. εσύ που έχεις συνείδηση του προβλήματός σου νομίζεις πως μια τέτοια στάση σε βοηθάει; σαν 15 κάνεις όχι γιατί έφυγες από το αιγηνίτειο αλλά επειδή στα 35 σου αφήνεις τη μάνα σου να σε επηρρεάζει σε τέτοιο βαθμό. η μάνα σου δεν θα σε κάνει καλά. ό,τι ήταν να κάνει το έκανε. πλέον εσύ θα κάνεις καλά τον εαυτό σου. εσύ ξέρεις το καλό σου. βάλε τα όριά σου λοιπόν όπως ξέρεις εσύ να τα βάζεις και μην τρελλαίνεσαι με περιστατικά σαν το σημερινό αν θέλεις να σταθεροποιηθείς.

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by ferro_
> παρα πολυ καλο μου εκανε και μου κανει ο γιατρος μου.
> ΑΥΤΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΚΑΛΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΔΙΑΛΥΟΥΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΜΑΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ Η ΚΟΛΟΨΥΧΙΑΤΡΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΑΔΕΡΦΗΣ ΜΟΥ.


φερο να ριξω μια ιδεα?
γιατι δεν το παιρνεις στο τηλεφωνο να του εξηγησεις οτι χθες στο ΤΣΑΤ διακοψατε με το αγορι σου και θα μεινετε μονο φιλοι?
δεν καταλαβαινω τι θα κερδισεις αν μεινεις κλειδωμενη μεσα στο σπιτι....στα 35 σου χρονια , αυτο που βλεπω ειναι οτι πρεπει να κανεις ακριβως το αντιθετο! να βγεις εξω στον κοσμο και να ψαξεις για νεα σχεση με καποιον αλλο ανθρωπο ...
τσεκαρε να δεις τη γνωμη εχει γιαυτα ο γιατρο σου!

----------


## ferro

> _Originally posted by pelariry_
> ιωάννα, η ψυχίατρος και η μάνα σου σού είπαν τη γνώμη τους κι εσύ όχι μόνο αντέδρασες υπερβολικά (αυτό το καταλαβαίνω γιατί είμαι διπολικός κι εγώ) αλλά κάνεις λες και εξαρτάται η ζωή σου από τη ψυχίατρο της αδερφής σου και τη μάνα σου. εσύ που έχεις συνείδηση του προβλήματός σου νομίζεις πως μια τέτοια στάση σε βοηθάει; σαν 15 κάνεις όχι γιατί έφυγες από το αιγηνίτειο αλλά επειδή στα 35 σου αφήνεις τη μάνα σου να σε επηρρεάζει σε τέτοιο βαθμό. *η μάνα σου δεν θα σε κάνει καλά. ό,τι ήταν να κάνει το έκανε.* πλέον εσύ θα κάνεις καλά τον εαυτό σου. εσύ ξέρεις το καλό σου. βάλε τα όριά σου λοιπόν όπως ξέρεις εσύ να τα βάζεις και μην τρελλαίνεσαι με περιστατικά σαν το σημερινό αν θέλεις να σταθεροποιηθείς.


ναι βασιλη δικιο εχεις αλλα οταν βλεπω υποστηριχτικους γονεις ζηλευω τρομερα.

καταφερα και εκοψα το αλκοολ με τεραστια προσπαθεια και αντι να μου πουνε ενα μπραβο οταν τους λεω \"δεν χαιρεστε?\" η
απαντηση τους ειναι \"αυτο ελειψε να πινεις ακομα\".

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by ferro_
> κλειδωθηκα στο δωματιο μου,πηρα τα τσιγαρα μου,ενα μπουκαλι νερο και θα τους ξαναδω αυριο,μεθαυριο* ή ποτε.*
> μονο για τουαλετα θα βγαινω.


Eλπίζω να σου περάσαν λιγάκι τα νεύρα ε φερό?

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by ferro_
> καταφερα και εκοψα το αλκοολ με τεραστια προσπαθεια και αντι να μου πουνε ενα μπραβο οταν τους λεω \"δεν χαιρεστε?\" η
> απαντηση τους ειναι \"αυτο ελειψε να πινεις ακομα\".


Αυτοί είναι και δεν αλλάζουν το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι σε αγαπάνε και φυσικά χαίρονται αλλά με το δικό τους τρόπο.
Σημασία έχει να είσαι εσύ περήφανη και χαρούμενη που τα κατάφερες.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by Arsi_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by ferro_
> καταφερα και εκοψα το αλκοολ με τεραστια προσπαθεια και αντι να μου πουνε ενα μπραβο οταν τους λεω \"δεν χαιρεστε?\" η
> απαντηση τους ειναι \"αυτο ελειψε να πινεις ακομα\".
> 
> ...


Σωστά.

Είσαι 35 χρονών, έχεις περάσει τόσα, έχεις σταθεί στα πόδια σου, άλλά μέσα σου παραμένεις το παιδί που ονειρεύεται τους γονείς που θα ήθελε.
Δε νομίζεις πως αντί να περιμένεις να αλλάξουν αυτοί, πρέπει να αρχίζεις να αλλάζεις εσύ?
Τι εννοώ?
Είναι δυο μεγάλοι άνθρωποι που έχουν να αντιμετωπίσουν δυο παιδιά με σοβαρά προβλήματα υγείας με καθημερινό αγώνα και το φόβο της υποτροπής. Δεν φταίνε εκείνοι και φυσικά ούτε εσείς.
Είσαι αρκετά νοήμων άνθρωπος, πάρε την κατάσταση στα χέρια σου και σταμάτα να λειτουργείς ανώριμα. Δείξε τους πως καταλαβαίνεις τις θυσίες τους, πήγαινε πιο κοντά τους και φτιάξε την κατάσταση στο σπίτι. Πάρτο ως προσωπικό στοίχημα. Ξέρεις πόσο πολύ θα αλλάξει τη διάθεση σου και πόσο θα σε βοηθήσει αυτό?
Έτσι θα αρχίσεις να κάνεις βήματα μπροστάμ γιατί κάθε φορά που γίνεται κάτι σπίτι, πας πιο πίσω.

----------


## pelariry

> _Originally posted by ferro_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by pelariry_
> ιωάννα, η ψυχίατρος και η μάνα σου σού είπαν τη γνώμη τους κι εσύ όχι μόνο αντέδρασες υπερβολικά (αυτό το καταλαβαίνω γιατί είμαι διπολικός κι εγώ) αλλά κάνεις λες και εξαρτάται η ζωή σου από τη ψυχίατρο της αδερφής σου και τη μάνα σου. εσύ που έχεις συνείδηση του προβλήματός σου νομίζεις πως μια τέτοια στάση σε βοηθάει; σαν 15 κάνεις όχι γιατί έφυγες από το αιγηνίτειο αλλά επειδή στα 35 σου αφήνεις τη μάνα σου να σε επηρρεάζει σε τέτοιο βαθμό. *η μάνα σου δεν θα σε κάνει καλά. ό,τι ήταν να κάνει το έκανε.* πλέον εσύ θα κάνεις καλά τον εαυτό σου. εσύ ξέρεις το καλό σου. βάλε τα όριά σου λοιπόν όπως ξέρεις εσύ να τα βάζεις και μην τρελλαίνεσαι με περιστατικά σαν το σημερινό αν θέλεις να σταθεροποιηθείς.
> 
> 
> ...


καταλαβαίνω γιατί ζηλεύω κι εγώ. σκέψου το και αλλιως όμως. ας πούμε πως με τους γονείς σου είστε σε ένα αυτοκίνητο και ταξιδεύετε. αυτοί βλέπουν από το δικό τους παράθυρο, εσύ από το δικό σου. κάνετε την ίδια διαδρομή κι όμως βλέπετε διαφορετικά πράγματα. κάπου κάπου καλό θα ήταν να ρίχνεις κλεφτιές ματιές και από το δικό τους παράθυρο. καλό για σένα. κι όσες φορές βλέπεις ασχήμια στο δικό τους παράθυρο, απόλασυσε την ομορφιά του δικού σου.
 :Smile:

----------


## ferro



----------


## ferro



----------


## ferro



----------


## ferro



----------


## πανος12345

δεν το ξερω καλα το φεις μπουκ αλλα μου φαινεται σαν την πλατεια που δινεις ραντεβου με καποιους.... προτιμω προσωπικα τα σαιτ γνωριμιων που σε φερνουν σε πολεις ολοκληρες 
με χιλιαδες χρηστες και ψαχνεις στα τυφλα..... αν θες μπορεις να κανεις και κανενα τεστ να δεις που βρισκεσαι και εσυ, αλλα και αυτος που εχεις απεναντι σου....
λες ας πουμε αυτος με πηρε για μπαζο...αμολυσε τον ..αλλος που λεει οτι ψαχνει μονο για σοβαρη σχεση....πρωτα καθεσαι κανα τριμηνο να δεις αν κολαει το ζητημα και μετα ραντεβου στην πλατεια για καφε με καποια φιλη σε ενα διπλανο τραπεζι....
για ψυχολογικη περισσοτερο υποστηριξη...

----------


## ferro

λοιπον...αυριο παω σε μια συνεντευξη για δουλεια( ως τηλεφωνητρια.)
μου το πε και ο γιατρος σημερα, οτι πρεπει να επιδιωκω να λειπω απο το σπιτι οσο μπορω περισσοτερο,λογω της καταστασης της αδερφης μου.
μακαρι ολα να πανε καλα....γιατι ψιλοφοβαμαι...
θα μου ευχηθειτε good luck? :Big Grin:

----------


## melene

εργασιοθεραπεια λοιπον!!
εγω πηγα προχτες για συνεντευξη και περιμενω αυτη τη βδομαδα τα αποτελεσματα,αν με πηραν η οχι.μακαρι...
σκεψου το και αλλιως εκτος απο το οτι θα ξεχνιεσαι θα εχεις και δικα σου χρηματα και θα αγορασεις ο,τι θες!θα κανεις και shopping therapy και θα γιαννεις!αντε good luck!brake a leg!

----------


## ferro

thanks melene  :Smile: ))))

και σε σενα ευχομαι ολοψυχα καλα αποτελεσματα!

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by ferro_
> λοιπον...αυριο παω σε μια συνεντευξη για δουλεια( ως τηλεφωνητρια.)
> μου το πε και ο γιατρος σημερα, οτι πρεπει να επιδιωκω να λειπω απο το σπιτι οσο μπορω περισσοτερο,λογω της καταστασης της αδερφης μου.
> μακαρι ολα να πανε καλα....γιατι ψιλοφοβαμαι...
> θα μου ευχηθειτε good luck?


εννοειται!!!!! :Smile:  :Smile:  ΚΑΛΗ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ!!!!!

Νομιζω φερουλα, πώς ολοι τις φοβομαστε λιγο πολυ τις συνεντευξεις, αλλα οκ, δεν ειναι κατι τραγικο. Διερευνουν αν τους κανεις για τη δουλεια, κ το ιδιο κ εσυ βεβαια.

Ευχομαι να πανε ΟΛΑ καλα αυριο κ φυσικα να μας γραψεις τα νεα :Smile:  :Smile: 

Πάντως οι αλλαγες συνεχιζονται, κι αυτο δειχνει οτι προχωρας, μην το παραβλεπεις.Ειναι κριμα! Μπραβο σου Φερρο :Smile: !

----------


## Ακροβατης

φερουλα καλη τυχη πολυ ευχαριστα τα νεα σου :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ferro

αχ σε ευχαριστω πολυ Σοφια μου.
να σαι παντα καλα :Big Grin: 
φυσικα και θα σας ενημερωσω :Smile:

----------


## ferro

> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> φερουλα καλη τυχη πολυ ευχαριστα τα νεα σου


σ\'ευχαριστω πολυ καλη μου Ολγα  :Smile:

----------


## mariap

Kαλη επιτυχια ferro, και να σαι ανετη στην συνεντευξη... και την επιτυχια την εχεις σιγουρη  :Smile: ))))

----------


## ferro

αχ να στε καλα κοριτσια για την εμψυχωση,γιατι εχω πολυ αγωνια:/

βασικα περα απο το θεμα της συνεντευξης με αγχωνει λιγο και η διαδρομη.ειναι μια ωρα με λεωφορειο και μετα τρενο.
εντομεταξυ ειναι σε μια περιοχη που δεν την ξερω καλα...
δεν βρηκα κατι αλλο πιο κοντα...

----------


## Helena

αν σε αγωνια η αγνωστη περιοχη μπορεις να ξεκινησεις αρκετα νωριτερα για να εχεις ολο το χρονο μπροστα σου αν τυχει καμια στραβη.λεμε τωρα.επισης μπορεις να τσεκαρεις απο σημερα την διευθυνση που βρισκεται πως θα πας ακριβως κτλ

οσο για το αγχος ολοι ειχαμε οταν πρωτοπηγαμε καπου για δουλεια..αλλα ευτυχως περναει με την παροδο του χρονου 

καλη επιτυχια  :Smile:

----------


## ferro

κοριτσια σας ευχαριστω ολες για τις απαντησεις σας,αλλα τελικα ειναι ακυρο το αυριανο ραντεβου.
προκειται τελικα για telemarketing και δεν με ενδιαφερει καθολου.
βρηκα κατι αλλο στο κεντρο της αθηνας,που ξερω καλα την περιοχη και αυριο θα παω για συνεντευξη.
θα σας κρατησω ενημερες :Smile: 
φιλια! :Smile:

----------


## ferro

τελικα δεν μου εκατσε το σημερινο,αλλα δεν το βαζω κατω!
αυριο παω σε νεα αγγελια! :Big Grin:

----------


## Sofia

έτσι Ferro! :Smile:  :Smile:  Δυναμικα :Smile:  :Smile:  Καλη επιτυχια στο αυριανο λοιπον!!

----------


## ferro

να σαι καλα Σοφια μου :Smile:

----------


## ferro

παιδια τελικα επειδη η δουλεια που ειχα βρει ηταν στο κεντρο της αθηνας και εγω μενω νοτια προαστια δεν προκειται να παω αυριο.
προκειται για εντυποδιανομη.
αν ηταν μια δουλεια σοβαρη,θα εκανα την θυσια να παω μεχρι εκει.

βρηκα ομως πολυ κοντα στην περιοχη μου(εντυποδιανομη παλι) σε σταθερο σημειο,μονο παρασκευες και σαββατα.
μαζι με αυτα που μου δινουν οι δικοι μου τα βγαζω περα μια χαρα οικονομικα :Big Grin:

----------


## ferro

λοιπον παιδια εχω πολλα προβληματα και παλι.

προβλημα 1
----------------
σκεφτομαι πολυ σοβαρα να αλλαξω γιατρο.
ο γιατρος που παω με εχει κουρασει αφανταστα για τους εξης λογους:

1.με παιρνει μιση ωρα μετα την προκαθορισμενη.
2.χτυπανε συνεχως τηλεφωνα την ωρα της συνεδριας.
3.ειναι πολυ μακρυα απο το σπιτι μου.
4.τελευταια μου λεει ολο τα ιδια και τα ιδια.
σκεφτομαι να παω στην προηγουμενη γιατρο μου που ειναι πολυ πιο κοντα και γενικα τελικα αποδειχτηκε οτι κακως την αφησα...
την πηρα τηλ και μου ειπε οτι με δεχεται.
winston sorry γιατι εσυ μου τον συστησες...μην επηρεαστεις απο μενα...αν εσενα σου κανει καλο φυσικα και να συνεχισεις εκει.

προβλημα 2
-----------------
θελω αυριο να μοιρασω φυλλαδια αυριο και μεθαυριο και ο καιρος θα ειναι σκατα.
μπορει να βρεξει.

προβλημα 3.
-----------------
μιλαμε τελευταια με ενα παιδι απο την προην σχολη μου και μου εχει πει να βγουμε τελος του μηνα που ερχεται παλι αθηνα(οπου κανει μεταπτυχιακο).το προβλημα ειναι οτι ενω μου αρεσει πολυ φοβαμαι μηπως καταλαβει το προβλημα μου και ξενερωσει και εκτος αυτου δεν ξερω αν με βλεπει ερωτικα.παντως δειχνει
πολυ φιλικος.

φφφφφ
αγχωθηκα παλι.
HELP!!!!

----------


## Sofia

φερρο, εσυ ξερεις καλυτερα για τον γιατρο. παρολα αυτα, εγω με οτι εχω ακουσει απο σενα, εχω μαθει για μια σειρα απο νεες διαδικασιες κ προγραμμα: χαρτζιλικι, πηγαινε ελα με ταξι, συνεντευξεις με δουλεια, κουβεντα με γονεις, με τις πρωτοβουλιες αυτου του γιατρου. Σε καμια περιπτωση, δεν αμφισβητω κ δεν αμφιβάλλω για την δικη σου ικανοτητα σε ολα αυτα. Ομως μαζι με τα ασχημα ισως ειναι καλο να πιστωσεις κ τα θετικα πριν την αλληγη πλευσης. Γιατρου εννοω. Και κατι ακομα: μηπως πρεπει να πεις τα παραπονα σου στον ιδιο τον γιατρο? Οχι για να σου αλλαξει γνωμη, αλλα για να τον ακουσεις πριν κλεισεις εναν κυκλο.

----------


## ferro

σοφια μου σε ευχαριστω για μια ακομη φορα που ασχολειθηκες με τα προβληματα μου αλλα η αποφαση μου ειναι οριστικη....

----------


## Winston_man

> _Originally posted by ferro_
> σκεφτομαι πολυ σοβαρα να αλλαξω γιατρο.
> ο γιατρος που παω με εχει κουρασει αφανταστα για τους εξης λογους:
> 
> 1.με παιρνει μιση ωρα μετα την προκαθορισμενη.
> 2.χτυπανε συνεχως τηλεφωνα την ωρα της συνεδριας.
> 3.ειναι πολυ μακρυα απο το σπιτι μου.
> 4.τελευταια μου λεει ολο τα ιδια και τα ιδια.
> σκεφτομαι να παω στην προηγουμενη γιατρο μου που ειναι πολυ πιο κοντα και γενικα τελικα αποδειχτηκε οτι κακως την αφησα...
> ...


Φερρο, ειναι αναυθερετο δικαιωμα σου να αλλαξεις γιατρο αν το επιθυμείς. Η αληθεια ειναι οτι υπάρχουν καποια \"κακως κειμενα\" όπως λ.χ τα τηλεφωνα που χτυπανε κατα τη συνεδρια αλλα τον εμπιστευομαι προσωπικα σα γιατρο. Αν εσυ οχι τοτες βεβαιως και να αλλαξεις-δεν υπάρχει λογος να λυπάσαι δεν τρεχει απολύτως τιποτα. Καλη συνεχεια.  :Smile:

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by ferro_
> σοφια μου σε ευχαριστω για μια ακομη φορα που ασχολειθηκες με τα προβληματα μου αλλα η αποφαση μου ειναι οριστικη....


ευχομαι να πανε καλα τα πραγματα με την αλλαγη αυτη :Smile:

----------


## ferro

σ\'ευχαριστω πολυ Σοφια μου.

----------


## ferro

> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> φερρο, εσυ ξερεις καλυτερα για τον γιατρο. παρολα αυτα, εγω με οτι εχω ακουσει απο σενα, εχω μαθει για μια σειρα απο νεες διαδικασιες κ προγραμμα: χαρτζιλικι, πηγαινε ελα με ταξι, συνεντευξεις με δουλεια, κουβεντα με γονεις, με τις πρωτοβουλιες αυτου του γιατρου.


σοφια μου εχεις δικιο.επειδη εχω αλλαξει απειρες φορες γιατρους και αυτο με πηγε πισω....εκλεισα ραντεβου με τον γιατρο μου για την τριτη.εχω να του πω πααααρα πολλα που με βασανιζουν.

----------


## amelie74

καλημερα και παλι!
σημερα το πρωι ημουν χαλια...μαζεψα ομως τα κομματια μου και πηγα για ψωνια.
μου εκανε πολυ καλο.
δεν πηρα ακριβα πραγματα,αλλα αυτα τα λιγα που πηρα με ανανεωσαν :Smile: 
την δευτερα συνεχιζονται τα ψωνια(θελω να παρω ακομα ενα φουτερακι και πα******κια,απο ενα οικονομικο μαγαζι που εχω βρει)

υγ.οπως ειπα και στο \"γενικα-χιουμορ\",απο δω και περα να με λετε σας παρακαλω αμελι και οχι φερρο:P
αλλαξα νικ-νειμ γιατι το παλιο ηταν αηδια σκετη.

----------


## melene

bonjour!
με γεια τα κανουρια ρουχα!εμ,δεν ειναι τυχαιο που λενε shopping therapy..
πως εισαι τωρα λοιπον?

----------


## Ακροβατης

amelie με γεια τα ρουχα!ανανεωθηκες :Smile: 
καλα λενε οτι το σοπιν θεραπι σε ανεβαζει ψυχολογικα και γενικοτερα οι αλλαγες :Smile:

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by ferro_
> εκλεισα ραντεβου με τον γιατρο μου για την τριτη.εχω να του πω πααααρα πολλα που με βασανιζουν.


απο την δικη μου θεραπεια αμελι, νιωθω πώς κερδιζω πραγματα, μιλώντας ΚΑΙ για φοβους ή συναισθηματα μου προκαλουνται απο την ιδια την διαδικασια της ψυχοθεραπειας, αλλα και απο την σχεση μου με την θεραπευτρια μου. Νομιζω λοιπον πώς θα βοηθουσε να του μιλησεις ακριβως για τους λογους που σε εκαναν να σκεφτεις την διακοπη της θεραπειας μαζι του.

----------


## amelie74

παιδια καλουτσικα ειμαι,αλλα πληγωνομαι με τον πατερα μου.
εμενα με αποκαλει με το ονομα μου σκετο και την αδερφη μου την λεει κουκλακι μου και αγαπη μου.
δεν σας κρυβω οτι ζηλευω.
το συζητησα αυτο με τον γιατρο μου και μου ειπε οτι απλα εμενα με εμπιστευονται περισσοτερο γιατι εχω πιο ελαφρυ προβλημα.
επισης το εχω συζητησει με τον πατερα μου και μου ειπε οτι κακο κανει στην αδερφη μου αποκαλωντας την ετσι,απλα του εχει μεινει απο συνηθεια απο την εποχη που ηταν χαλια...
παντως εγω πληγωνομαι με αυτη την διακριση...

----------


## Empneustns

αμελι η αδερφη σου εκτος απο τον μπαμπα σου εχει καποιον αλλο να την αποκαλει κουκλακι;εσυ εχεις η ειχες ποτε σου;

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by amelie74_
> 
> το συζητησα αυτο με τον γιατρο μου και μου ειπε οτι απλα εμενα με εμπιστευονται περισσοτερο γιατι εχω πιο ελαφρυ προβλημα.


αυτο πώς σου φάνηκε?

----------


## amelie74

ανακουφιστικο Σοφια μου.

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by amelie74_
> επισης το εχω συζητησει με τον πατερα μου και μου ειπε οτι κακο κανει στην αδερφη μου αποκαλωντας την ετσι,απλα του εχει μεινει απο συνηθεια απο την εποχη που ηταν χαλια...


απο την εποχη που ήταν χαλια η αδερφη σου, σωστα?

----------


## amelie74

ναι

----------


## Sofia

βλεπεις οτι συνδεονται αυτα που σου λέει ο γιατρος σου, μ αυτα που σου λέει ο μπαμπας σου? 

ουσιαστικα σου λενε το ιδιο πραγμα με αλλο τροπο...τουλάχιστον εγω αυτο καταλαβαινω. Εσυ το βλεπεις καπως ετσι?

----------


## amelie74

ναι Σοφια μου.
τελικα εχετε δικιο και συ και ο γιατρος και ο πατερουλης μου :Smile:

----------


## narnia

Κοριτσάκι με γειά τα καινούρια. Καλή αρχή. Μου αρέσει πολύ το νέο nick. Σου πάει καλύτερα. Πιο κοριτσίστικο, πιο κουκλίστικο. Τα λέμε.

----------


## keep_walking

τουλαχιστον τωρα φαινεται κατευθειαν οτι προκειται για γυναικα...ετοιμασου για καμακι lol...μου αρεσει και μενα το ονομα :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

thanks  :Smile: ))))

----------


## Ακροβατης

ωραια πραγματα :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

τελευταια ζηλευω τους παντες και τα παντα...

1.οσους εχουν ενα υγιες οικογενιακο περιβαλλον και στηριξη απο την οικογενεια τους.

2.οσες κοπελες ειναι ομορφες και εχουν πιο πολλες κατακτησεις απο μενα.

3.οσους κοιμουνται ηρεμα ενα 8-ωρο.

4.οσους εχουν ουσιαστικες φιλιες.

και πολλα ακομη....

----------


## Ακροβατης

kalhmera αμελι :Smile: 
εμενα οταν με πιανουν τετοιες σκεψεις λεω στον εαυτο μ οτι και εγω ισως εχω κατι που θα ζηλευαν οι αλλοι,μην επικεντρωνεσαι στο τι εχουν οι αλλοι που δεν το εχεις ,αλλα στο τι εχεις ηδη,στα θετικα πραγματα.

----------


## amelie74

> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> kalhmera αμελι
> μην επικεντρωνεσαι στο τι εχουν οι αλλοι που δεν το εχεις ,αλλα στο τι εχεις ηδη,στα θετικα πραγματα.


τι εχω αραγε???
εχω ενα βασικο.την σωματικη μου υγεια.
τπτ αλλο δεν βρισκω.....
χμ.....για να σκεφτω μπα....τπτ αλλο...

----------


## Ακροβατης

την σωματικη σου υγεια,την οικογενεια σου που παρολο τους καβγαδες ειναι παντα εκει για σενα,την ομορφια σου και την ευαισθησια της ψυχης σου,εγω ηδη βλεπω τοσα θετικα.σκεψου και θα δεις οτι εχεις πολλα θετικα αμελι :Smile:

----------


## Remedy

αμελι
εχεις homework..
θα κατσεις να σκεφτεις ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ 10 θετικα δικα σου και της ζωης σου ξεκινωντας απο τα σημαντικα και θα ερθεις να μας τα πεις.
αν βρεις παραπανω απο 10, παιρνεις μπονους.
μπορει να ειναι οτιδηποτε αν δεν βρισκεις σημαντικα,ακομα κι αν εχεις ωραιο μικρο δαχτυλακι ποδιου...

----------


## amelie74

χμμμ ας στρωθω λοιπον στη δουλεια remedy...

1.εχω την σωματικη μου υγεια.
2.εχω τους γονεις μου εν ζωη(οπως ειπε και η καλη μας η ολγα)
3.οταν ειμαι κεφατη και γυναικεια ντυμενη,με κοιτανε αρκετοι αντρες στο δρομο.
4.εχω ολους εσας που με στηριζετε.
5.εχω μια αδερφη που παρολο που με κουραζει με αγαπαει πολυ.
6.εχω μια φιλη(απο τα 19) που παρολο που μενει πολυ μακρια μου και δεν βλεπομαστε την νιωθω κοντα μου.
7.οι γονεις μου εχουν σχετικη οικονομικη ανεση.
8. ?
9. ?
10. ?
χμ...οταν μου ρθει στο νου τπτ αλλο θα συμπληρωσω τα 8,9,10

----------


## amelie74

λοιπον.

8.ειμαι οργανωτικη.

9.ειμαι γυναικα και δεν χρειαζεται να παω στρατο!

10.καταφερα και απεξαρτηθηκα απο το κολο-αλκοολ,παρολες τις αντιξοοτητες που αντιμετωπιζω.

οκ ρεμεντουλα?
ευχαριστημενη?
:P

----------


## Remedy

μπραβοοο!!!!!!
ναι βρε αμελι, πολυ ευχαριστημενη!
εσυ νοιωθειςλιγο πιο ευχαριστημενη τωρα απο πριν?
βλεπω οτι ΟΛΑ οσα μας εγραψες ειναι πολυ σημαντικα και σοβαρα στηριγματα στην ζωη σου.πολλα απ αυτα, τα εχουν ΠΟΛΥ ΛΙΓΟΙ.
πιθανολογω λοιπον, οτι υπαρχουν πολλα ακομα και σημαντικα και ασημαντα.
ισως ειναι καλη ιδεα οποτε θυμασαι καποιο να συμπληρωνεις την λιστα σου...

----------


## amelie74

να σαι καλα κοριτσι μου...αλλα ξερεις κατι οταν πεφτω δεν ειμαι σε θεση να θυμηθω τπτ απο αυτα....

----------


## Remedy

οταν πεφτεις , να τα διαβαζεις για να τα ξαναθυμασαι...

----------


## Sofia

αμελι, ολοι μας πεφτουμε. δεν ειναι κακο. το να μενουμε κατω, ειναι.... :Smile: 

δεν ξερω αν στο χω ξαναπει, παντως οσο καιρο μιλαμε, εχω προσεξει πώς πραγματικα εχεις κανει πολλα καινουργια, διαφορετικα πραγματα. Αυτο ειναι ενα νεο σπουδαιο + το οποιο δεν σου δοθηκε. Το απεκτησες κ το κατεκτησες μονη σου :Smile:

----------


## Ακροβατης

εχεις τοσα θετικα και ακομη πιο πολλα που θα σε εκπλησεις :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> αμελι, ολοι μας πεφτουμε. δεν ειναι κακο. το να μενουμε κατω, ειναι....
> 
> δεν ξερω αν στο χω ξαναπει, παντως οσο καιρο μιλαμε, εχω προσεξει πώς πραγματικα εχεις κανει πολλα καινουργια, διαφορετικα πραγματα. Αυτο ειναι ενα νεο σπουδαιο + το οποιο δεν σου δοθηκε. Το απεκτησες κ το κατεκτησες μονη σου


thanks για ακομα μια φορα Σοφια :Big Grin:

----------


## amelie74

> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> εχεις τοσα θετικα και ακομη πιο πολλα που θα σε εκπλησεις


εσυ να ξερες ποσα θετικα εχεις καλη μου :Big Grin:

----------


## narnia

Η ζήλια δεν είναι πάντα κάτι κακό. Ζηλεύω όταν μπορώ να ξεχωρίσω το καλύτερο από αυτό που έχω και κάνω προσπάθεια να το αποκτήσω. Εντάξει δεν μπορούμε και όλα. Αλλά τουλάχιστον τα αναγνωρίζουμε. 
Μου άρεσαν πολύ τα 10+ σου. Έκανες ένα πολύ καλό βήμα. Είμαι σίγουρη ότι είναι πολλά περισσότερα που εσύ δεν βλέπεις. Δεν θες ίσως να τα αναγνωρίσεις.

----------


## amelie74

παιδια δεν ειμαι καλα και παλι...

1.γυρισε η μητερα μου απο ενα συντομο ταξιδι που ειχε παει και μας αναστατωσε ολους.
μας κραταει μουτρα γιατι δεν την συνοδευσαμε ως το λεωφορειο για να της κραταμε τις βαλιτσες.της εξηγησαμε οτι η αδερφη μου δεν ηταν καλα ψυχολογικα,εγω ειχα κοιμηθει μολις 4 ωρες και ο πατερας μου ειναι βαρια κρυωμενος με γριπη.
δεν καταλαβαινει τπτ.
μας μιλαει τελειως ψυχρα(κυριως σε εμενα και τον πατερα μου).

2.στο facebook κανεις δεν με κανει add και πληγωνομαι πολυ.

3.πηγα σημερα για ψωνια και δεν ψωνισα τπτ γιατι δεν μου αρεσε τπτ.(ισως εφταιγε και η διαθεση μου)


αυτη τη στιγμη χτυπαει η καρδια μου δυνατα αλλα εχω παρει ηδη αρκετα φαρμακα και δεν πρεπει να παρω αλλο.
περιμενω πως και πως θα ερθει το βραδυ να παρω τα χαπια μου να κοιμηθω.....βαρεθηκα να σκεφτομαι.

ολοι με απορριπτουν...οι αντρες,η μητερα μου........
χαλια.....

----------


## Winston_man

Ποιο ειναι το ονομα σου να σε κανω αντ?? (Αν δεν θες να πεις δημοσια στειλε μου u2u)

----------


## narnia

Γέμισε η σελιδούλα σου φατσούλες. Δεν σε απορρίπτουν όλοι ψέμματα λες. Η μαμά σου νευράκια που θα της περάσουν έχει. Οι άντρες? Δεν σε απορρίπτουν νομίζω εσύ θες και τους διώχνεις. Προτιμάς λίγο τη μοναξιά ή μου φαίνεται? Κι ένα καινούριο αντ στο faceboo προβλέπεται. 
Είσαι λίγο γκρινιάρα κι εσύ. Μόλις δεις κάτι να πάει στραβά άντε να τα ρίξουμε όλα στο κακό μας ριζικό. 
Amelie προσπάθησε λίγο να αγαπήσεις το κοριτσάκι αυτό που κρύβεις και φοβίζεις. Μόνη σου θα κάνεις το πρώτο βήμα, το δεύτερο μάλλον γιατί με το νέο νικ νομίζω άρχισες. Μην το βάζεις κάτω. Άσε τη μαμά να λέει, δεν χρειάζεται να απολογείσαι. Δείξε της λίγο αγάπη κι ας σε κατηγορεί αδίκως.

----------


## amelie74

*Οι άντρες? Δεν σε απορρίπτουν νομίζω εσύ θες και τους διώχνεις. Προτιμάς λίγο τη μοναξιά ή μου φαίνεται?*

την προτιμουσα!οχι πια!την βαρεθηκα!!!


*Κι ένα καινούριο αντ στο facebook προβλέπεται.* 

οκ ειμαστε πια φιλαρακια στο fb με τον winston.

----------


## Θεοφανία

αμελί θα σε κάνω και γω αντ...και οπως λέει και ο γουίνστον, αν δεν θες δημόσια, στείλε υ2υ

----------


## amelie74

theofania mou exeis u2u

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by amelie74_
> theofania mou exeis u2u


σου απάντησα!

----------


## amelie74

γιναμε φιλαρακια και με την Θεοφανια μας :Smile: 
εχω ηδη 3 φιλαρακια στο φεισμπουκ απο το φορουμ μας :Cool: 
να ειστε καλα παιδια!!!!!!! :Smile: )))))))))))))))

----------


## mariap

amelie να σε κανω και εγω add?  :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

ναιιιιιι
σου στελνω αμεσως u2u

----------


## amelie74

ok μαρακι μου.
γιναμε φιλεναδες :Smile: 
ειδατε βρε?
κανατε την διαθεση μου απο \"χαλια\" σε \"μετρια\".
καληνυχτα σε ολους.
παω να την πεσω για υπνο!

----------


## Ακροβατης

Kαλο σου βραδυ αμελι :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

καληνυχτα γλυκια μου :Smile:

----------


## mariap

Εμενα το fb σημερα μου εχει σπασει τα νευραααααααα
θελω ηρεμηστικα  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Χανονται μηνυματα, κανω ενα ποστ δεν το εμφανιζει ή το εμφανιζει μετα απο ωρα...

Οτι θελει κανει !

----------


## amelie74

καλημερες!
σημερα ειπα να κανω shoping therapy(οσο με επαιρνε βεβαια οικονομικα).
ημουνα βεβαια στον δρομο και στο μαγαζι στην καρακοσμαρα μου και ορισμενοι με κοιταζαν περιεργα...αλλα το θεμα ειναι οτι εκανα τα ψωνια μου και τωρα νιωθω καλουτσικα.

ευτυχως αυριο παω στον γιατρο μου γιατι τελευταια ειμαι μεσα στην ενταση και το αγχος.
ισως μου αυξησει κανα φαρμακο...για να δουμε....
εχω να του πω τοσα πολλα που δεν ξερω αν θα προλαβουμε να τα πουμε μεσα σε 3 τεταρτα...
μαλλον θα δωσω προταιρεοτητα στα σημαντικοτερα.
αυτα που με καινε.

----------


## Arsi

Καλημέρα Αμελί!(ωραίο όνομα!!!!)

----------


## amelie74

ευχαριστω πολυ αρσι μου :Smile: 
(η ferro ειμαι :P)
καλημερα και σε σενα :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

παιδια εχω αγχωθει παλι τωρα...
με αγχωνει η ιδεα του πηγαινε-ελα στον γιατρο(ειναι μακρια απο το σπιτι μου)
με αγχωνει η ιδεα του αν θα με καταλαβει.
με αγχωνει η ιδεα του αν μου αυξησει την δοσολογια, οι γονεις μου θα απογοητευτουν......

επισης φοβαμαι πως παλι θα ξυπνησω χαραματα και θα περιμενω πως και πως να ξημερωσει,καπνιζοντας αμετρητα τσιγαρα....

----------


## Sofia

αμελι, 

στον γιατρο εχεις ξαναπαει απο οσο θυμαμαι. Με ταξι, σωστα? :Smile: 

Το αν θα σε καταλαβει θα το δεις. Εσυ θα του εκθεσεις τις σκεψεις σου. Οτι δεν καταλαβαινει, θα σε ρωτησει. Αυτο αλλωστε εχει μαθει να κανει.

Το σχετικο αγχος σου με τη δοσολογια, μπορεις να το συζητησεις με τον γιατρο. Θα σε βοηθησει απλα κ μονο να το εκφρασεις, αντι να το αφησεις να σε βασανιζει ακομα κ σαν πιθανοτητα. Τί λες? :Smile:

----------


## Mariah

amelie ολα καλα θα πανε ..

Να εχεις εμπιστοσυνη στον εαυτο σου, και να μην αγχωνεσαι  :Smile:

----------


## Ακροβατης

amelie μην αγχνωνεσαι αυριο που θα πας στο γιατρο σου θα τα συζητησεις αυτα και ολα θα πανε καλα :Smile: 
τωρα για το aν ειναι μακρυα δεν ειναι και τοσο προβλημα αφου τον εμπιστευεσαι κ σε εχει βοηθησει.
φιλακια :Smile:

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by amelie74_
> παιδια εχω αγχωθει παλι τωρα...
> με αγχωνει η ιδεα του πηγαινε-ελα στον γιατρο(ειναι μακρια απο το σπιτι μου)
> με αγχωνει η ιδεα του αν θα με καταλαβει.
> με αγχωνει η ιδεα του αν μου αυξησει την δοσολογια, οι γονεις μου θα απογοητευτουν......
> 
> επισης φοβαμαι πως παλι θα ξυπνησω χαραματα και θα περιμενω πως και πως να ξημερωσει,καπνιζοντας αμετρητα τσιγαρα....


Αμελί μου όλα καλά θα πάνε :Smile: 
Καταρχήν όπως είπε και η Σοφία έχεις ξαναπάει.Επίσης δες το και έτσι ότι είναι καλό για σένα που κάνεις μακρινή απόσταση έστω κι αν σε αγχώνει τώρα.Κάποια στιγμή θα σταματήσει να σε αγχώνει.

Το αν θα σου αυξήσει τη δοσολογία η όχι έχει να κάνει με τη θεραπεία σου και το καλό σου που προέχει.Αυτό έχει σημασία.
\'Εχεις κάνει βήματα τελευταία μη σου μπαίνουν σκέψεις για το πως σε βλέπουν οι γονείς σου κ.λ.π.Απλά πάρε δύναμη να συνεχίσεις τον αγώνα σου,ότι κι αν χρειαστεί.

Αυτό με τον ύπνο το συζήτησες με το γιατρό?τι σου είπε?

----------


## amelie74

> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> αμελι, 
> 
> στον γιατρο εχεις ξαναπαει απο οσο θυμαμαι. Με ταξι, σωστα?


Σοφια μου συνηθως πηγαινω με λεωφορειο και γυριζω η με λεωφορειο η με ταξι.
γενικα δεν με πολυπαιρνει οικονομικα να πηγαινοερχομαι με ταξι γιατι μετα δεν θα εχω λεφτα για αλλα πραγματα που χρειαζομαι...
για να καταλαβεις πηγαινε-ελα με ταξι ειναι τουλαχιστον 25 ευρω...

----------


## amelie74

> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> amelie μην αγχνωνεσαι αυριο που θα πας στο γιατρο σου θα τα συζητησεις αυτα και ολα θα πανε καλα
> τωρα για το aν ειναι μακρυα δεν ειναι και τοσο προβλημα αφου τον εμπιστευεσαι κ σε εχει βοηθησει.
> φιλακια


πολλα φιλακια ολγακι μου! :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

> _Originally posted by Arsi_
> *καταρχήν όπως είπε και η Σοφία έχεις ξαναπάει.Επίσης δες το και έτσι ότι είναι καλό για σένα που κάνεις μακρινή απόσταση έστω κι αν σε αγχώνει τώρα.Κάποια στιγμή θα σταματήσει να σε αγχώνει.*
> βασικα αν σας πω τι με αγχωνει με την αποσταση θα γελασετε.επειδη πινω πολυ νερο μολις φτανω στον προορισμο μου θελω πολυ να παω τουαλετα.ομως το λεωφορειο με αφηνει 20 λεπτα μακρυα απο τον γιατρο και μεχρι να παω στην τουαλετα του νομιζω οτι θα τα κανω πανω μου:P
> ειμαι και αδιαθετη αυτες τις μερες και ας τα να πανε.
> καθε 20 λεπτα ειμαι τουαλετα...
> 
> *Αυτό με τον ύπνο το συζήτησες με το γιατρό?τι σου είπε?* 
> δεν ανησυχει λεει γιατι απο τη στιγμη που κοιμαμαι πολυ νωρις ειναι επομενο να ξυπναω πολυ νωρις.του εξηγω οτι και ετσι να ειναι 5 ωρες υπνου δεν φτανουν σε εναν ανθρωπο,αλλα δεν το καταλαβαινει....

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by amelie74_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> αμελι, 
> 
> στον γιατρο εχεις ξαναπαει απο οσο θυμαμαι. Με ταξι, σωστα?
> ...


Καταλαβα. Ναι, δεν ειναι αμελητεο το ποσο, συμφωνω. Ωστοσο το να πας με λεωφορειο και να γυρισεις, το βρισκεις ακατορθωτο? 

Το χεις κανει κ αλλες φορες, γιατι οχι τωρα? :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

χμμ...ακατορθωτο οχι αλλα δυσκολο...
και αυτα τα κολολεωφορεια περνανε οποτε τους καπνισει.....

----------


## Sofia

αμελι, 

μεχρι να ερθουν τα λεωφορεια τί κανεις? ας πουμε βοηθαει καθολου λιγη μουσικη?

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by amelie74_
> χμμ...ακατορθωτο οχι αλλα δυσκολο...
> και αυτα τα κολολεωφορεια περνανε οποτε τους καπνισει.....


Αμελί μου, (ωραίο το νικ), πάρε ένα περιοδικό, ή ένα βιβλίο, χαλάρωσε στη στάση περιμένοντας και πήγαινε στο γιατρό. Πάρε βαθιές ανάσες και σκέψου πόσες νίκες θα κάνεις μέχρι να γυρίσεις σπίτι.
Θα πας με το λεοφωρείο, θα σε δει ο γιατρός ήρεμη, θα γυρίσεις και με τα χρήματα που θα χαλούσες στα ταξί, θα αγοράσεις κάτι για σένα.
Έτσι, θα έχεις να θυμάσαι τη νίκη σου στο άγχος!

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by amelie74_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Arsi_
> *καταρχήν όπως είπε και η Σοφία έχεις ξαναπάει.Επίσης δες το και έτσι ότι είναι καλό για σένα που κάνεις μακρινή απόσταση έστω κι αν σε αγχώνει τώρα.Κάποια στιγμή θα σταματήσει να σε αγχώνει.*
> βασικα αν σας πω τι με αγχωνει με την αποσταση θα γελασετε.επειδη πινω πολυ νερο μολις φτανω στον προορισμο μου θελω πολυ να παω τουαλετα.ομως το λεωφορειο με αφηνει 20 λεπτα μακρυα απο τον γιατρο και μεχρι να παω στην τουαλετα του νομιζω οτι θα τα κανω πανω μου:P
> ειμαι και αδιαθετη αυτες τις μερες και ας τα να πανε.
> ...


Επειδή εχω κι εγώ το ίδιο πρόβλημα και παλιότερα πιο έντονο μπορείς για λίγο διάστημα πριν φύγεις για το γιατρό να μην πιεις υγρά και μόλις κατέβεις απ΄το λεωφορείο να πιεις.Επίσης κανένα goodys δεν υπάρχει στη διαδρομή για να πηγαίνεις?

Σ\'αυτό με τον ύπνο έχει δίκιο μάλλον ο γιατρός αλλά απ\'ότι κατάλαβα σε ενοχλεί που κοιμάσαι και ξυπνάς τέτοιες ώρες.Ρώτα τον τι μπορείς να κάνεις γι\'αυτό.

----------


## amelie74

θεοφανια,σοφια

το μονο που μπορω να κανω οταν περιμενω το λεωφορειο ειναι να καπνιζω.δεν εχω την ηρεμια να ακουσω μουσικη η να διαβασω περιοδικο.

αρσι,
goodys δυστυχως δεν εχει στο δρομο.εχει μονο καφετεριες στις οποιες για να σε αφησουν να πας τουαλετα πρεπει να παρεις εναν καφε....

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by amelie74_
> θεοφανια,σοφια
> 
> το μονο που μπορω να κανω οταν περιμενω το λεωφορειο ειναι να καπνιζω.δεν εχω την ηρεμια να ακουσω μουσικη η να διαβασω περιοδικο.
> 
> αρσι,
> goodys δυστυχως δεν εχει στο δρομο.εχει μονο καφετεριες στις οποιες για να σε αφησουν να πας τουαλετα πρεπει να παρεις εναν καφε....



Ξέρεις τι γίνεται?

Μ ένα περιοδικό, ή μουσική, χαλαρώνεις και δεν σκέφτεσαι συνέχεια το άγχος σου...Το έχεις δοκιμάσει? Πχ, μες στο σπίτι.

----------


## Sofia

αμελι, μπορεις μαζι με το τσιγαρο να δοκιμασεις οπως λεει η θεοφανια, εστω δοκιμαστικα κατι αλλο. οπως το περιοδικο, ή ενα βιβλιο ή μουσικη. Αν οχι, σε βοηθαει να παρατηρεις τον κοσμο :Smile: ?

Το να κανουμε κατι που απεχει ισως απο μια μας συνηθεια (οσο απλο κι αν ειναι) μπορει να μοιαζει δυσκολο. Αλλα μια δοκιμη, μας φερνει περισσοτερο κοντα στην πραγματικοτητα κ μειωνει τον φοβο που υπάρχει συνηθως μεσα μας για το καινουργιο :Smile:

----------


## Ακροβατης

amelie i mousiki voithaei poli nonizw se tetoies periptwseis.εμενα με μου μετριαζει καπως την αγοραφοβια οταν περιμενω ουρα σε δημοσιες υπηρεσιες .

----------


## amelie74

χμμμ δεν εχω ουτε κινητο με μουσικη(εχω ενα παναρχαιο)
ουτε mp3 player.
στο σπιτι ακουω πολυ μουσικη.
τωρα που το λετε θα παω με πρωτη ευκαιρια να αγορασω ενα ραδιακι

----------


## Θεοφανία

αμελί...εχεις υ2υ

----------


## amelie74

theofania mou sou esteila kai gw u2u

----------


## Mariah

Εγω θα συμφωνησω να παρεις ενα περιοδικο, μεχρι να το διαβασεις θα χεις φτασεις σπιτι  :Smile: )

----------


## amelie74

παιδια καλημερα!
τελικα μετα απο ενα βασανιστικο βραδυ ατελειωτων σκεψεων που περασα,την πηρα την αποφαση μου.
σταματαω με τον γιατρο.
με κουραζε η αποσταση.
με κουραζε το γεγονος οτι χτυπουσαν συνεχεια τα κουδουνια και τα τηλεφωνα....
σας παρακαλω μην προσπαθησετε να με μεταπεισετε γιατι αυτη τη φορα η αποφαση μου ειναι οριστικη.
ξεκιναω την παρασκευη με την παλια μου γιατρο.

----------


## pelariry

η παλιά γιατρός σου δεν σου έκανε αν δεν κάνω λάθος;!

----------


## amelie74

κοιταξε να δεις pelariry...
εχω κανει το σφαλμα να αλλαξω παρα πολλους γιατρους.
παντα εβρισκα ενα ελλατωμα στον γιατρο και την εκανα.
απο την πολυετη εμπειρια μου σε ολους αυτους που πηγα,εχω καταληξει στο συμπερασμα οτι η συγκεκριμενη, εχει περισσοτερα πλεονεκτηματα απο ολους τους υπολοιπους.(δεν ενοω αυτη του αιγηνιτειου,αλλα αυτη που με παρακολουθει στο ικα εδω και μια δεκαετια).
τελεια δεν ειναι,αλλα ο τελειος ψυχιατρος ειναι μια ουτοπια.
εσεις τι λετε για αυτο?

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by amelie74_
> παιδια καλημερα!
> τελικα μετα απο ενα βασανιστικο βραδυ ατελειωτων σκεψεων που περασα,την πηρα την αποφαση μου.
> σταματαω με τον γιατρο.
> με κουραζε η αποσταση.
> με κουραζε το γεγονος οτι χτυπουσαν συνεχεια τα κουδουνια και τα τηλεφωνα....
> σας παρακαλω μην προσπαθησετε να με μεταπεισετε γιατι αυτη τη φορα η αποφαση μου ειναι οριστικη.
> ξεκιναω την παρασκευη με την παλια μου γιατρο.


Aμελι, 

φυσικα και η αποφαση ειναι δικη σου οπως κ η ευθυνη της θεραπειας σου.Για ολους μας πάει αυτο.

Θα θελα ομως να σου πώ κατι που παρατηρώ στην δικη μου θεραπεια: πώς οταν φτανω σε ενα σημαντικο θεμα - για μενα- κανω πισω. Αντιστεκομαι. Εκει ειναι που εχω τις μεγαλυτερες φοβιες, αγχη, αναστατώσεις. Καπως ετσι καταλαβαινω κ την κρισιμοτητα του θεματος για μενα. Βεβαια μη νομιζεις πώς καταλαβαινω επι τοπου κ αμεσως τις αντιστασεις, ομως σιγα σιγα μαθαινω να τις παρατηρω. Βλεπω οτι αργω να φτασω στο ραντεβου, οτι δεν ανοιγω το θεμα που θελω πραγματικα, κοκκινιζω, κουνάω νευρικα το ποδι μου...ισως να νιωθω την καρδια μου να χτυπαει πιο δυνατα.

Νομιζω ομως, πώς οταν το παραδεχτουμε στον εαυτο μας εχουμε κανει ενα βημα μακρυτερα απο τον φοβο κ ισως ενα πιο κοντα σ αυτο που θελουμε να εξερευνησουμε κ να το αφησουμε πισω μας. 

Η αληθεια ειναι πώς η θεραπεια δεν ειναι κατι ευχαριστο. Ουτε κατι ευκολο. Τουλάχιστον εγω δεν το ειδα ποτε ετσι. Τα αποτελεσματα ομως ειναι :Smile: 

Ισως γι αυτο κ σου ειχα πει, να συζητησεις με τον θεραπευτη σου τις αμφιβολιες σου και τους λογους που σε κανουν να θες να επιστρέψεις στην αλλη γιατρο. Νομιζω πώς θα σε βοηθησει, ακομα κ αν ειναι η τελευταια σου συνεδρια με τον γιατρο αυτο.

Καλη συνεχεια, οπως κι αν εχει :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

σοφια μου αν επιτρεπεται εσυ απο τι υποφερεις?
παιρνεις καποιο φαρμακο?
μιλαμε τοσο καιρο και δεν σε εχω ρωτησει....

----------


## Sofia

:Smile: 

εγω ξεκινησα την θεραπεια μου σε μια φαση πολυ δυσκολη, που ηρθαν τα πανω κατω στη ζωη μου. Η διαγνωση ηταν καταθλιπτικο επεισοδιο.

Οχι, δεν παιρνω. 

Σ ευχαριστω για το ενδιαφερον Αμελακι :Smile:

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by amelie74_
> εχω καταληξει στο συμπερασμα οτι η συγκεκριμενη, εχει περισσοτερα πλεονεκτηματα απο ολους τους υπολοιπους.(δεν ενοω αυτη του αιγηνιτειου,αλλα αυτη που με παρακολουθει στο ικα εδω και μια δεκαετια).
> τελεια δεν ειναι,αλλα ο τελειος ψυχιατρος ειναι μια ουτοπια.
> εσεις τι λετε για αυτο?


Καλημέρα Aμελί :Smile: 
Kαταρχήν κι εγώ πιστεύω πως ο τέλειος γιατρός είναι μια ουτοπία..
Θα ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω ποια είναι τα πλεονεκτήματα της παλιάς γιατρού και επίσης μέσα σε όλη αυτήν την πορεία της θεραπείας σου,ποιος γιατρός ένιωσες ότι σε βοήθησε περισσότερο?

Ότι κι αν αποφασίσεις είμαστε δίπλα σου :Smile:

----------


## Ακροβατης

egw αμελι μου σου προτεινω να πας σε αυτον που εχεις αποφασισισει οτι σε βοηθαει περισσοτερο.φυσικα και κανενας ειδικος δεν ειναι τελειος :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

να σαι καλα ολγακι μου γλυκο :Smile: 
arsi μου απο ολους οσους γυρισα η καλυτερη ηταν η συγκεκριμενη.

----------


## Mariah

Αμελι 

Εγω θα σου πω να μεινεις στον ιατρο που νοιωθεις πιο ανετα, και μπορεις να του εξιστορησεις πραγματα και καταστασεις πιο ευκολα. Αλλα μην αλλαζεις πολλους ιατρους, ο καθε ιατρος ακολουθει την δικη του θεραπεια και μπορει αυτο να σε μπερδεψει... 

Φιλακια  :Smile:

----------


## Θεοφανία

Αχ, βρε Αμελί! Και γω περίμενα να μου πεις τα νέα με το γιατρό! Σημασία έχει να νιώθεις εσύ άνετα. Κάτσε και σκέψου που είσαι πιο χαλαρή και ποιον εμπιστεύεσαι πιο πολύ.
Το σημαντικό βέβαια, είναι να μη σταματήσεις γενικώς να πηγαίνεις και να χαλάσεις ότι κουράστηκες να φτιάξεις μέχρι τωρα....

----------


## pelariry

> _Originally posted by amelie74_
> κοιταξε να δεις pelariry...
> εχω κανει το σφαλμα να αλλαξω παρα πολλους γιατρους.
> παντα εβρισκα ενα ελλατωμα στον γιατρο και την εκανα.
> απο την πολυετη εμπειρια μου σε ολους αυτους που πηγα,εχω καταληξει στο συμπερασμα οτι η συγκεκριμενη, εχει περισσοτερα πλεονεκτηματα απο ολους τους υπολοιπους.(δεν ενοω αυτη του αιγηνιτειου,αλλα αυτη που με παρακολουθει στο ικα εδω και μια δεκαετια).
> τελεια δεν ειναι,αλλα ο τελειος ψυχιατρος ειναι μια ουτοπια.
> εσεις τι λετε για αυτο?


γιατρούς έχω αλλάξει κι εγώ αρκετούς. απλά παρατηρώ πως άλλοτε εξιδανικεύεις και άλλοτε υποτιμάς...

----------


## amelie74

ναι το εχω αυτο.οχι μονο με τους γιατρους αλλα με ολους τους ανθρωπους.(νεες φιλιες κλπ)

περαν τουτου,η συγκεκριμενη συγκεντρωνει πολλα πλεονεκτηματα.(ενα απο αυτα ειναι οτι βρισκεται πολυ κοντα στο σπιτι μου *ΒΑΣΙΚΟΤΑΤΟ*!!!)
ενα αλλο πλεονεκτημα ειναι οτι με ξερει πολλα χρονια.

----------


## amelie74

Mariah μου και θεοφανια μου με την συγκεκριμενη γιατρο νιωθω πααααρα πολυ ανετα.
μπορω να της λεω τα παντα.

σας ευχαριστω πολυ για το ενδιαφερον σας  :Smile:

----------


## pelariry

> _Originally posted by amelie74_
> ναι το εχω αυτο.οχι μονο με τους γιατρους αλλα με ολους τους ανθρωπους.(νεες φιλιες κλπ)


δεν είναι και ότι καλλίτερο όμως. εφ\'όσον εντοπίζεις αυτό το χαρακτηριστικό σου χρειάζεται προσπάθεια να κατασταλάξεις κάπου αλλιώς πάει στράφι η θεραπεία σου..

----------


## amelie74

βρε συ pelariry,
δικιο εχεις....
απλα ο συγκεκριμενος γιατρος ενιωσα πως δεν μου κανει πια για τους λογους που προανεφερα.
(ο βασικοτερος απ\'τους οποιους ηταν η τεραααααστια αποσταση).
δεν αντεχω τα μ.μ.μ ουτε τα ταξι για μεγαλες αποστασεις.
πιεζομουν πολυ.
ειχα ραντεβου και πηγαινα με μιση καρδια....

----------


## pelariry

δεν διαφωνώ σε τίποτα, δεν ισχυρίζομαι πως αυτός ο γιατρός ήταν ο κατάλληλος για σένα αλλά λέω ότι εσύ στην αρχή ήσουν ενθουσιασμένη παρά τα μειονεκτήματα αν δεν κάνω λάθος..

----------


## amelie74



----------


## sunset

θες μια αγκαλιτσα απο μενα? :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: μακαρι να στην διναν αλλα αφου δε γινεται..σε καταλαβαινω πανως γιατι οι δικοι μ ποτε δνε με πηραν αγκαλια..αρα θα στην δωσω εγω!λολ

----------


## amelie74

ισως μου την δινουν με τον τροπο τους...
anyway...thanks για την αγκαλιτσα.
στην ανταποδιδω :Big Grin:

----------


## amelie74

καλημερα :Smile: 
την δευτερα παω σε μια συνεντευξη για δουλεια ως κομπαρσος σε τηλεοπτικα σιριαλ και διαφημισεις.
δεν ζητουσαν μοντελα,αλλα καθημερνους ανθρωπους καθε ηλικιας και εμφανισης.
για να δουμε....

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by amelie74_
> καλημερα
> την δευτερα παω σε μια συνεντευξη για δουλεια ως κομπαρσος σε τηλεοπτικα σιριαλ και διαφημισεις.
> δεν ζητουσαν μοντελα,αλλα καθημερνους ανθρωπους καθε ηλικιας και εμφανισης.
> για να δουμε....


Αμελί μου, είναι μια ενδιαφέρουσα δουλειά και θα σου αρέσει, αλλά να ξέρεις για να είσαι προετοιμασμένη, πως τα γυρίσματα κρατούν πολλές ώρες και τα στούντιο παραγωγής βρίσκονται εκτός Αθηνών, (σπάτα, πικέρμι, Άνω Λιόσια). 
Γιατί δεν ξεκινάς με κάτι πιο χαλαρό? Πχ, να μοιράζεις φυλλάδια. Το κάνουν πολλές φοιτήτριες και μπορείς να φτιάξεις όπως θες το ωράριο σου...

----------


## nvincible4EVER

θα θελα και εγω πολυ να σου σταθω αλλα οταν διαβαζω τετοια ερχομαι στην θεση του αλλου και παθενω κρησεις.συγνωμη.... :Frown:

----------


## amelie74

θεοφανια μου,
τα φυλλαδια τα εχω δοκιμασει πολλες φορες και ειναι πολυ κουραστικη και χαμηλα αμοιβομενη δουλεια.

ρωτησα στο πρακτοριο για κομπαρσους και μου ειπαν οτι τα γυρισματα θα γινονται σε περιοχες οπου υπαρχει προσβαση με τα μμμ,εντος αθηνων.

----------


## nvincible4EVER

πανικουλα εδω..

----------


## amelie74

> _Originally posted by nvincible4EVER_
> θα θελα και εγω πολυ να σου σταθω αλλα οταν διαβαζω τετοια ερχομαι στην θεση του αλλου και παθενω κρησεις.συγνωμη....


δεν χρειαζεται να μου ζητας συγγνωμη πανικουλα :Smile: 
να εισαι καλα! :Smile:

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by amelie74_
> θεοφανια μου,
> τα φυλλαδια τα εχω δοκιμασει πολλες φορες και ειναι πολυ κουραστικη και χαμηλα αμοιβομενη δουλεια.
> 
> ρωτησα στο πρακτοριο για κομπαρσους και μου ειπαν οτι τα γυρισματα θα γινονται σε περιοχες οπου υπαρχει προσβαση με τα μμμ,εντος αθηνων.


Οκ, εσύ ξέρεις τι σου πάει και τι θες περισσότερο. Το σημαντικό είναι να βρεις μια απασχόληση ώστε να νιώσεις πιο ανεξάρτητη και να βγεις λίγο απ το σπίτι.
Σου εύχομαι κάθε επιτυχία  :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

thanks θεοφανια μου :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

μολις γυρισα απο την γιατρο μου.
μου εκανε πολυ μικρες τροποποιησεις στα φαρμακα.

οσων αφορα το θεμα εργασιας,αποφασισα να παω την δευτερα στον οαεδ,προκειμενου να ενταχτω σε καποιο κεκ(κεντρο επαγγελματικης καταρτισης).
προκειται για προγραμματα επιχορηγουμενα απο την εοκ και τον οαεδ.
παρακολουθεις καποια μαθηματα στο κεκ και μετα το περας των παρακολουθησεων,πληρωνεσα  για τις ωρες που παρακολουθησες.

πως σας φενεται η ιδεα?

----------


## Ακροβατης

καλη ιδεα φαινεται αμελιε.εσυ διαλεγεις το τι θα παρακολουθησεις?εχεις διαφορα αντικειμενα?

----------


## Arsi

ωραία ιδέα όντος...

πως σου φάνηκε που πήγες στην παλιά γιατρό?

----------


## amelie74

> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> καλη ιδεα φαινεται αμελιε.εσυ διαλεγεις το τι θα παρακολουθησεις?εχεις διαφορα αντικειμενα?


ναι ολγακι μου εχει διαφορα αντικειμενα.
εγω θα επιδιωξω να διαλεξω κατι σχετικο με η/υ αν υπαρχει αυτη η δυνατοτητα.αν δεν υπαρχει κατι τετοιο,θα συμβιβαστω με οτι υπαρχει προκειμενου να παρω τα λεφτακια :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

> _Originally posted by Arsi_
> ωραία ιδέα όντος...
> 
> πως σου φάνηκε που πήγες στην παλιά γιατρό?


πολυ καλυτερα απο τον προηγουμενο αρσι μου :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

καλημερα παιδια.
παλι επεσα ψυχολογικα.
ζητησα απο τους γονεις μου κατι λεφτα για να κανω ψωνια και η μανα μου αρχισε να φωναζει\"ποτε θα βγαλεις δικα σου λεφτα\"κ.λ.π.
το καλο της υποθεσης ειναι οτι τα λεφτα μου τα εδωσαν τελικα και ηδη εκανα καποια ψωνια.

ομως ρε παιδια υποφερω.
παλι αδεια νιωθω.
προτιμω να μην ειχα να ψωνισω και να ειχα ενα πιο υποστηριχτικο οικογενειακο περιβαλλον...

εντομεταξυ επειδη εχω αναλαβει να πεταω τα σκουπιδια σε εναν καδο(που δεν ειναι καθολου κοντα μας :Mad: ) πηγα και σημερα να τα πεταξω και ο πατερας μου ειχε να πει \"μισοαδεια ηταν η σακουλα\".για καποιον αλλο αυτο δεν ειναι λογος για να πεσει.
για μενα ομως που ειμαι τρομερα ευαλωτη ειναι.

γενικα κανω βηματα προς τα μπρος(αρκετες δουλειες σπιτιου,αναζητηση εργασιας κ.α.) και δεν βλεπω να το αναγνωριζουν...

----------


## keep_walking

Η γκρινια ειναι ανυποφορη σε ολους...σε μερικους ακομα περισσοτερο,προσωπικα δεν την αντεχω καθολου και συνηθως η γκρινια ειναι το πρωτο πραγμα που σε ωθει στο να ζησεις ανεξαρτητος/η απο την οικογενεια.

----------


## amelie74

εχεις απολυτο δικιο.
εσυ κιπ μου οταν εισαι πολυ πεσμενος και αγχωμενος,πιεζεις τον εαυτο σου να παει δουλεια,προκειμενου να πετυχεις τους στοχους σου?(ανεξαρτητοποιηση,φυγη απο το σπιτι κλπ)
στο λεω γιατι εισαι παραδειγμα προς μιμηση και για μενα και για πολλους αλλους εδω μεσα.
μαλλον πρεπει να πιεστω να κανω πραγματα εκτος σπιτιου(κυριως να βρω μια δουλεια,αυτο προεχει τωρα)
ελπιζω να τα καταφερω
και αν με κοροιδευουνε στη δουλεια που θα παω ομως(μου εχει συμβει στην προηγουμενη δουλεια μου),πως θα αντεξω?

----------


## keep_walking

Κοιτα amelie...εγω δουλευω σε πολιτισμενο εργασιακο περιβαλλον αλλα παρολαυτα προσφατα που \"υποτροπιασα\" δεχτηκα μερικα κακογουστα \"αστειακια και σχολια\" και ειμαι και αντρας...συνηθως οι γυναικες τραβανε περισσοτερα.
Τωρα βεβαια που στεκομαι παλι δεν λεει κανεις κουβεντα...αλλα παντα θα υπαρχουν οι \"μαλακες\",ακομα και σε καλο εργασιακο περιβαλλον.
Πρεπει να δημιουργησεις \"αντισωματα\" λιγο zamanfouκισμο σε ολα εκτος απο αυτα που πραγματικα μετρανε,πραγμα που προσπαθω να κανω και εγω οχι πολυ επιτυχημενα ειναι η αληθεια.

----------


## Θεοφανία

Αμελί...ο λόγος που υπερθεματίζεις με τους δικούς σου, είναι ακριβώς γιατι είσαι όλη μέρα μαζί τους. Συμβαίνει με όλους τους ανθρώπους αυτό. Όταν είματε 24 ώρες το 24ωρο μες στο σπίτι και ειδικά με τους γονείς που πάντα έχουν διάθεση κριτικής με τα παιδιά τους.
Όταν με το καλό πιάσεις δουλειά και λείπεις κάποιες ώρες, θα δεις πως όλα θα αλλάξουν. Κάνε υπομονή και εστίασε στους στόχους σου. Μην αφήνεις ανούσιους διαξιφισμούς να σε κάνουν χάλια.
Όσο για τη δουλειά, ιδανικό περιβάλλον δεν υπάρχει. Υπάρχει καλό ή κακό κλίμα.
Και επειδή οι άνθρωποι φτιάχνουν το κλίμα, να είσαι ευχάριστη, ευγενική και να μην ανακατεύεσαι σε κουτσομπολιά. Πιστεύω πως αυτή είναι η χρυσή συνταγή για να μην έχεις πρόβλημα στη δουλειά.
Όπως λέει και ο κηπ, μαλάκες υπάρχουν παντού. Το θέμα είναι να μη καταφέρει κανείς να σου χαλάσει τη διάθεση, γιατί συνήθως αυτός είναι ο στόχος τους.

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by amelie74_
> εχεις απολυτο δικιο.
> εσυ κιπ μου οταν εισαι πολυ πεσμενος και αγχωμενος,πιεζεις τον εαυτο σου να παει δουλεια,προκειμενου να πετυχεις τους στοχους σου?(ανεξαρτητοποιηση,φυγη απο το σπιτι κλπ)
> στο λεω γιατι εισαι παραδειγμα προς μιμηση και για μενα και για πολλους αλλους εδω μεσα.
> μαλλον πρεπει να πιεστω να κανω πραγματα εκτος σπιτιου(κυριως να βρω μια δουλεια,αυτο προεχει τωρα)
> ελπιζω να τα καταφερω
> και αν με κοροιδευουνε στη δουλεια που θα παω ομως(μου εχει συμβει στην προηγουμενη δουλεια μου),πως θα αντεξω?


οποιος κοροιδευει καποιον που δουλευει , για να κερδισει το ψωμι του , θα παει στην κολαση αμελι! ενω εσυ στον παραδεισο.

----------


## amelie74

πρωινιατικα παλι η μανα μου με τσιτωσε!
με το καλημερα,αντι να μου πει \"τι κανεις κοριτσι μου?\" ή εστω μια γλυκια κουβεντα,μου την ειπε γιατι εκανα πολυ θορυβο μολις ξυπνησα.
ζηλευω αφανταστα οσους εχουν υποστηρικτικο οικογενειακο περιβαλλον.
αφανταστα ομως!!!!

----------


## Ακροβατης

αμελι μου καλημερα επειδη ζω κ εγω με τους γονεις μου πιστευω πως ορισμενα πραγματα πρεπει να τους συγχωρουμε.δεν γινετε να ναι μονιμα με ενα χαμογελα στα χειλη,ανθρωποι ειναι εχουν και αυτοι τις μαυρες τους,θα μας μιλησουν και αποτομα και θυμωμενα..εξαλου και εμεις δεν ειμαστε συνεχεια μεσα στην τρελη χαρα..

φιλακια..

----------


## amelie74

καλημερα ολγακι μου.
εν μερη ισως εχεις δικιο.
ομως η μανα μου με τσιτωνει καθημερινα.
δεν με σεβεται καθολου.
πριν λιγο για παραδειγμα που πηγα να καπνισω,στον χωρο οπου καπνιζω και ηρεμω,ηχογραφουσε κατι τραγουδια που γραφει.
την παρακαλεσα να φυγει για μιση ωρα να καπνισω με την ησυχια μου και μου ειπε οχι.
το πρωι που ξυπναω στις 4-5 ειναι η καλυτερη ωρα της ημερας.
πινω το καφεδακι μου με την ησυχια μου και δεν εχω κανεναν να με προιζει.
μετα αρχιζουν τα βασανα....(η γκρινια των γονιων μου,το εκνευριστικοτατο πιανο που παιζει η αδερφη μου και ακουγεται σε ολο το σπιτι,οι εισβολες της αδερφης μου στο δωματιο μου για να μου πει τα προβληματα της,ενω εγω ειμαι αφοσιωμενη στο pc μου και πολλα ακομα....)

παει και τελειωσε θα βρω δουλεια!!!

----------


## Ακροβατης

θα θελες αν εβρισκες δουλιτσα να νοικιαζες ενα σπιτι μονη σου?αν μπορουσες να ανταπεξερθεις μονη σου ατα εξοδα θα το σκεφτοσουνα?

----------


## amelie74

> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> θα θελες αν εβρισκες δουλιτσα να νοικιαζες ενα σπιτι μονη σου?αν μπορουσες να ανταπεξερθεις μονη σου ατα εξοδα θα το σκεφτοσουνα?


ολγα μου πολυ θα το θελα να φυγω απο το σπιτι ομως αυτο δεν γινεται.
οι μισθοι ειναι μισθοι πεινας.
εχω παρα πολλα εξοδα.
οταν πατησω στα ποδια μου πιο καλα θα ψαξω να βρω μια δουλεια της προκοπης και θα την κανω απο το σπιτι.
προς το παρον αυριο θα παω στον οαεδ για να ενταχτω σε καποιο κεκ.
παλι θα ειμαι με την οικογενεια καποιες ωρες,αλλα τουλαχιστον οχι ολη την ημερα.

----------


## amelie74

επειδη με καποια ατομα απο εδω μεσα(που τα συμπαθω ιδιατερως) επικοινωνουσα μεσω του facebook,σας ανακοινωνω οτι επειδη το fb τελικα το βαρεθηκα,τελικα ξεγραφτηκα.
εχω ομως βαλει yahoo messenger,το οποιο εχω κοινοποιησει εδω.
οσοι απο σας θελετε να επικοινωνουμε,μπορειτε να με κανετε add.

----------


## Θεοφανία

αμελι επειδή δεν τα πάω καλά με το μσν, το δικό μου είναι [email protected] Γιατί έφυγες απ το φέις?

----------


## amelie74

θεοφανια μου απλα το βαρεθηκα το φεισ...
σου εστειλα προσκληση στο yahoo!
φιλακια :Smile:

----------


## Helena

> _Originally posted by amelie74_
> μολις γυρισα απο την γιατρο μου.
> μου εκανε πολυ μικρες τροποποιησεις στα φαρμακα.
> 
> οσων αφορα το θεμα εργασιας,αποφασισα να παω την δευτερα στον οαεδ,προκειμενου να ενταχτω σε καποιο κεκ(κεντρο επαγγελματικης καταρτισης).
> προκειται για προγραμματα επιχορηγουμενα απο την εοκ και τον οαεδ.
> παρακολουθεις καποια μαθηματα στο κεκ και μετα το περας των παρακολουθησεων,πληρωνεσα  για τις ωρες που παρακολουθησες.
> 
> πως σας φενεται η ιδεα?


πολυ καλη για αρχη 
το ιδιο εκανα κι εγω καποια εποχη

ξεθαρρευεις σιγα σιγα &lt;ξετριβεσαι&gt;μεχρι που να βρεθει κατι καλυτερο 

ειναι πολυ καλο βημα αυτο για σενα.το να προσπαθησεις να σταθεις σιγα σιγα στα δικα σου ποδια  :Smile: 

ε οσο για τα οικογενειακα προβληματα ..πιστευω ενας λογος που γκρινιαζουν και διαμαρτυρονται οι γονεις ειναι οταν βλεπουν τα παδιια τους να ειναι αδρανη.αν μη τι αλλο μπαινοντας σε καποιο τετοιο προγραμμα δεν θα εισαι συνεχεια μες τα ποδια τους αυτο μονο καλο μπορει να σου κανει  :Wink:

----------


## anwnimi

Αμελί, 
έχεις δίκιο όταν λες ότι είναι σημαντικό να έχει κανείς ένα υποστηρικτικό οικογενειακό περιβάλλον.
Ο ειδικός στον οποίο πηγαίνεις κάνει καθόλου συνεδρίες με τους δικούς σου, ώστε να τους το τονίσει αυτό;

----------


## Sofia

αμελι :Smile: 

διαβασα οτι σκεφτεσαι τα ΚΕΚ του ΟΑΕΔ. Πριν πολλααααα χρονια, ειχα παρει μερος κι εγω σε ενα τετοιο σεμιναριο...Οταν εψαχνα για δουλεια. Ειχε ενδιαφερον, πολλους διαφορετικους ενδιαφεροντες επαγγελματιες/καθηγητες κ δεν το μετανιωσα.

Νομιζω οτι ειναι ενας τροπος να μαθαινουμε σε ενα προγραμμα, αν ειναι επιδοτουμενο παιρνεις κ καποια χρηματα. Επιπλεον θα λειπεις αρκετες ωρες απο το σπιτι, θα γνωρισεις νεο κοσμο κ θα κανεις κατι διαφορετικο.

Πιστεύω πώς οι νεες δραστηριοτητες, μικροτερες ή μεγαλυτερες μπορουν πραγματικα να μας ανανεωσουν :Smile:  Να δωσουν εναν αλλο αερα που ολοι τον χρειαζομαστε κατα διαστηματα στη ζωη μας. Ακομα κ σε οσους απο μας αγαπαμε την ρουτινα ή δεν βαριομαστε ευκολα. Ή φοβομαστε τις αλλαγες.

Καλη βδομάδα λοιπον :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

καλη μερα και καλη εβδομαδα ανωνυμη και σοφια.
να ειστε παντα καλα :Smile: 
*ΣΟΦΙΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΠΗΓΗ ΔΥΝΑΜΗΣ ΓΙΑ ΜΕΝΑ!!!!*

----------


## amelie74

παιδια σημερα ηταν μια πολυ δυσκολη μερα για μενα.
πηγα σε ενα κεκ,αφου πρωτα ετρεξα να μαζεψω ενα καρο δικαιολογητικα.
το κεκ ειναι σχετικα κοντα,ομως η πρακτικη εξασκηση θα γινεται στην αλλη ακρη της αθηνας απο κει που μενω.
δεν προκειται να παω.
θα παω τελικα στα κομπαρσαδικα και στα φυλλαδια.
ειναι κριμα να χασω την καρτα ανεργιας μου(την οποια στην κρατανε οταν σε παρουν στο κεκ) και τελικα να μην φερω σε περας το σεμιναριο...

----------


## amelie74

δεν ειμαι καθολου καλα.
πριν απο λιγο απο το αγχος μου εκανα εμετο παλι.
με βασανιζουν παρα πολλα.(τα εχω αναφερει-δεν θελω να επαναλαμβανομαι)
θα παρω τηλ την γιατρο μου το απογευμα μηπως μου αυξησει καποιο φαρμακο γιατι δεν την παλευω παιδια καθολου ομως!!!

----------


## Sofia

Amelie, με δεδομενο το οτι υπάρχει μια αλλη επιλογη, μία εναλλακτικη με τα θετικα και τα αρνητικα της, τί ειναι αυτο που σε αγχωνει?

Ειναι η σχεση με τους γονεις? Ειναι οτι ηθελες οπωσδηποτε τη θεση στο σεμιναριο? 

Θες να γραψεις κατι σχετικο?

----------


## amelie74

Σοφια μου,
ειναι η σχεση με την μητερα μου.
ειναι τα προβληματα της αδερφης μου.
ειναι η επαγγελματικη μου αβεβαιοτητα.
ειναι η ανυπαρκτη ερωτικη μου ζωη....

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by amelie74_
> Σοφια μου,
> ειναι η σχεση με την μητερα μου.
> ειναι τα προβληματα της αδερφης μου.
> ειναι η επαγγελματικη μου αβεβαιοτητα.
> ειναι η ανυπαρκτη ερωτικη μου ζωη....


Αμελί,νομίζω όταν τα βλέπεις όλα μαζεμένα και μέσα σου ζητάς άμεσες λύσεις για τα παραπάνω μπορεί να πελαγώνεις και να σου δημιουργείται ακόμα πιο πολύ άγχος.
Είναι καλό που αναγνωρίζεις τα προβλήματά σου αλλά προσπάθησε να μην πελαγώνεις και να σκεφτείς βήμα βήμα πως θα τα επιλύσεις.Δυστυχώς δε γίνεται να λυθούν απ\'τη μια στιγμή στην άλλη.

----------


## amelie74

πηρα τηλ. την γιατρο μου και μου αυξησε το zyprexa.
δεν την παλευα αλλο.
δικιο εχεις αρσι μου.

----------


## Ακροβατης

> _Originally posted by amelie74_
> Σοφια μου,
> ειναι η σχεση με την μητερα μου.
> ειναι τα προβληματα της αδερφης μου.
> ειναι η επαγγελματικη μου αβεβαιοτητα.
> ειναι η ανυπαρκτη ερωτικη μου ζωη....


αμελι μου οταν ζουμε με τους γονεις μας δημιουργουνται προστριβες.θα το πω λιγο ωμα αλλα καποια πραγματα πρεπει απο το ενα αυτι να μας μπαινουν και απο το αλλο να μας βγαινουν οταν γινονται υπερβολικοι.τωρα οσον αφορα το επαγγελματικο κοματι και την ερωτικη ζωη,συμφωνω με την αρσι μην αγχωνεσαι τοσο δεν γινονται και δεν αλλαζουν ολα απο την μια μερα στην αλλη,ολα θα βρουν το δρομο τους αφου εχεις μπει στη διαδικαδισια να δραστηριοποιηθεις.
και στο ξαναλεω μην αγχωνεσαι και μη στεναχωριεσαι τοσο πολυ για ολα,τα καλυτερα ερχονται εκει που δεν το περιμενεις :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

χθες βραδυ οι γονεις μου με πληγωσαν για μια ακομη φορα.
τους ειπα για την αυξηση του φαρμακου και θυμωσαν.
*15 χρονια υποφερω και ακομα να το χωνεψουν.*
δεν θελουν να παραδεχτουν οτι εχω ψυχολογικο προβλημα.
τους εχουν μιλησει για το προβλημα μου,ολοι οι ειδικοι,στους οποιους εχω παει,αλλα τπτ...οτι και αν τους ειπαν,απο το ενα αυτι μπηκε και απο το αλλο βγηκε...
*γιατι τοση ελλειψη κατανοησης???? γιατι τοσο ακρατος εγωισμος????*

----------


## keep_walking

> Originally posted by amelie74
> Σοφια μου,
> ειναι η σχεση με την μητερα μου.
> ειναι τα προβληματα της αδερφης μου.
> ειναι η επαγγελματικη μου αβεβαιοτητα.
> ειναι η ανυπαρκτη ερωτικη μου ζωη....


Πρεπει να τα βαλεις σε μια σειρα.
Καταρχην η μητερα σου ειναι μεγαλη γυναικα μην περιμενεις να αλλαξει.
Η αδερφη σου εχει προβληματα...αλλα το μονο που μπορεις να κανεις για αυτο ειναι πολυ αγαπη.
Και παμε στα ουσιαστικα:
Το επαγγελματικο.
Εαν καταφερεις και επιλυσεις αυτο το προβλημα μεγαλο μερος των προβληματων σου θα λυθουν.
Ανεξαρτησια,κοινωνικες γνωριμιες μεσω της δουλειας και της οικονομικης δυνατοτητας για πιο πλουσια ζωη (εδω κολλαει και το ερωτικο).
Ενασχοληση,δημιουργικοτητ ...ειναι πολλα που προσφερει η εργασια.Μπορεις αν μαλιστα καταφερεις και πιαστεις καλα...κατι που ειναι δυσκολο ως εχει η κατασταση στην Ελλαδα να βοηθησεις ουσιαστικα και αλλους γυρω σου οπως την αδερφη σου.
Και ειναι κατι που ειναι στο χερι σου πιστευω,οσο δυσκολα και αν φαινονται...κινησου με ολες τις δυναμεις σου προς αυτη την κατευθυνση.
Καθε αρχη και δυσκολη αλλα...και το ημισυ του παντος λενε.

----------


## Ακροβατης

> _Originally posted by amelie74_
> χθες βραδυ οι γονεις μου με πληγωσαν για μια ακομη φορα.
> τους ειπα για την αυξηση του φαρμακου και θυμωσαν.
> *15 χρονια υποφερω και ακομα να το χωνεψουν.*
> δεν θελουν να παραδεχτουν οτι εχω ψυχολογικο προβλημα.
> τους εχουν μιλησει για το προβλημα μου,ολοι οι ειδικοι,στους οποιους εχω παει,αλλα τπτ...οτι και αν τους ειπαν,απο το ενα αυτι μπηκε και απο το αλλο βγηκε...
> *γιατι τοση ελλειψη κατανοησης???? γιατι τοσο ακρατος εγωισμος????*


γιατι οι γονεις λογω ηλικιας,ισως και εν αγνοια τους δν μπορουν να συλλαβουν το γεγονος οτι ενω το παιδι τους ισως &lt;&lt;φαινομενικα?&gt;&gt; τα χει ολα υποφερει απο καποιο ψυχολογικο προβλημα.
οταν συμβαινει κατι τετοιο την αδυμαμια μας,το φοβο μας,το αγχος μας,τα αντιλαμβανονται σαν αδρανεια-στασιμοτητα και ετσι αρχιζουν οι τριβες.
η καλυτερη λυση ειναι η ευρεση εργασιας που θα σου δωσει ανεξαρτησια,θα γνωρισεις ατομα,θα λειπεις απο το σπιτι και με τον καιρο θα παρεις τη ζωη στα χερια σου.
εχεις τη δυναμη και θα τα καταφερεις...
καλημερα αμελι :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

κιπακο και ολγακι σας ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις σας.
εχετε δικιο οτι μια δουλεια θα ηταν οτι καλυτερο.
αλλωστε οπως λενε \"αργια μητηρ πασης κακιας\".
ομως σε αυτη τη φαση δεν μπορω να εργαστω.
*με αγχωνουν τα λεωφορεια και το μετρο.
*με αγχωνει το γεγονος οτι πινω συνεχεια νερα και θελω να πηγαινω συχνα τουαλετα(στην τελευταια μου δουλεια με κοροιδευαν επειδη καθε 20 λεπτα πηγαινα στο πιπι-ρουμ...)
*επισης φοβαμαι οτι αν αρχισω μια δουλεια,απο το αγχος μου δεν θα ειμαι καθολου παραγωγικη...

εχω καταληξει στο συμπερασμα οτι το μεσα στο σπιτι ειναι σκατα,ομως το εκτος σπιτιου,ειναι 2 φορες πιο σκατα :Frown: (((((

----------


## narnia

Αχ ... κοριτσάκι γιατί? Εξω είναι ο αληθινός κόσμος όσο δύσκολος κι αν είναι. Μην τα παρατάς τόσο εύκολα. Είσαι γκρινιάρα στο έχω ξαναπεί νομίζω, αλλά δειλή δεν είσαι. Μην αφήνεις το άγχος να σε πνίγει. Το άγχος δεν είναι μόνο κατασταλτικό μπορεί να γίνει και παραγωγικό, αν φυσικά σου αρέσει αυτό που πας να κάνεις κι όχι να καταπιέζεσαι. Προσπάθησε πρώτα και μετά κρύψου. Αν και η παραίτηση δεν είναι στις προτάσεις μου ποτέ.

----------


## giota

Αμελι να σου πω την γνωμη μου;Επειδή και εγώ όλη μου την ζωή την έβγαλα κλεισμένη στο σπίτι αισθάνεσαι ασφάλεια γιατί εκεί είναι ο γνώριμος χώρος σου.Ομως χρειάστηκε να παλέψω με πολλά προβλήματα που ίσως άλλοι δεν τα κατάφερναν.Και αυτό που αισθάνεσαι είναι ανασφάλεια για το άγνωστο π.χ την δουλειά αυτό σου φέρνει άγχος μόνο με την σκέψη και σκέφτεσαι όλες τις δυσκολίες που μπορεί να αντιμετωπίσεις ακόμη και την συχνοουρία.Σου μιλάω ειλικρινά δεν ξέρω τι θα γινόταν αν εργαζόμουν αυτά τα παιδιά πως θα μεγάλωναν με τα προβλήματα που είχα ισως να ήταν και καλύτερα ισως χειρότερα τα πράγματα.Ισως να αναγκαζόμουν να αφήσω την δουλειά μου.Πάντως εκείνο που αισθάνομαι τώρα είναι ότι εαν είχα την οικονομική ανεξαρτησία και προ πάντων εαν έφευγα απο το σπίτι θα αισθανομουν πιο παραγωγική.Μπορεί και το λέω ειλικρινά να κουράστηκα περισσότερο απο άλλους δεν αναγνωρίζεται δυστυχώς.και εγώ θέλω να μένω στο σπίτι γιατί έτσι έχω μάθει.Η γνώμη μου είναι όσο και αν σε αγχώνει να κοιτάξεις να βρείς μια δουλειά στην πορεία θα δεις τα θετικά και πόσο καλύτερα θα αισθάνεσαι

----------


## Θεοφανία

Αμελί...μπορείς να σκεφτείς τον εαυτό σου για πάντα μες στο σπίτι?
Αυτό από μόνο του είναι ένας μεγάλος εφιάλτης.
Λες πως σε αγχώνουν τα λεοφωρεία και τα μετρό. Ξέρεις να οδηγείς; Αν όχι, ξεκίνα και βγάλε δίπλωμα να πάρεις δικό σου αυτοκίνητο. Τώρα πλέον είναι πάμφθηνα.
Λες πως πίνεις συνέχεια νερό. Μη πίνεις τόσο πολύ, προσπάθησε να το ελέγξεις, ώστε να μην τρέχεις κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι στην τουαλέτα.
Λες πως φοβάσαι οτι δεν θα είσαι παραγωγική σε μια δουλειά. Αυτό μου θυμίζει το ανέκδοτο με το γρύλλο. Προεξοφλείς την αποτυχία σου χωρίς να έχεις δοκιμάσει.
Δεν υπάρχει πιο όμορφο πράγμα απ το να κερδίζεις μάχες στη ζωή σου κάθε μέρα, όσο μικρές και αν είναι αυτές.

----------


## Ακροβατης

ναι εμελι να δεις ποσο καλυτερα θα αισθανθεις βγαινοντας απο το σπιτι,
θα αισθανεσαι χαρουμενη,γιατι οπως λεει και η θεοφανια θα κερδιζεις μαχες καθε μερα
δοκιμασε το δεν εχεις να χασεις τιποτα..και σιγα σιγα θα φυγουν και ολα αυτα τα αγχη που εχεις τωρα..
εργασιοθεραπεια :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Αμελί...μπορείς να σκεφτείς τον εαυτό σου για πάντα μες στο σπίτι?


σιγουρα οχι θεοφανια μου.
απλα αν ειχα ηδη μια δουλεια στα χερια μου,θα ηταν αλλιως.
δεν θα ειχα να αντιμετωπισω *και* το προβλημα της προσαρμογης,περαν ολων των αλλων.
και οχι δεν ειναι σχεδιο ζωης μου να μεινω για παντα μες το σπιτι.
απλα θελω να ορθοποδησω πρωτα λιγακι(δεν εννοω να γινω τελειως καλα) και μετα να κανω αυτη την δυσκολη αρχη.

----------


## giota

Αμελι έχω μια εξαδέλφη είμαστε σαν ααδελφές αλλά μένει στην Αμερική.Το τι έχει περάσει δεν μπορεις να φανταστείς.Εφυγε απο την Ελλάδα απαγοητευμένη απο γονείς πήγε Αμερική πάνω στην απελπισία της παντρεύτηκε εναν απο προξενειό τον οποίο γνώρισε με φωτογραφίες.Ο άνθρωπος ήταν προβληματικός σε όλους τους τομείς και το επάγγελμά του ήταν ψυχολόγος.παιδιά δεν έκανε αυτός και το ήξερε μετά δεν είχαν σεξουαλικές σχέσεις και στο τέλος την άφησε μόνη.Ευτυχώς είχε βρεί δουλειά σαν δασκάλα σε ελληνικό σχολείο.Επειδή είχαν δάνειο για το σπίτι αναγκάστηκε να δουλευει σε 3 ελληνικά σχολεία και να τρέχει όλη μέρα για να ανταπεξέλθει στα έξοδα.Μετά απο 10 χρόνια που ζούσε με άλλη και αφού του έφαγε τα χρήματα γύρισε ο άνδρας της στο σπίτι για να τον προσέχει η εξαδέλφη μου μιας και ήταν άρρωστος.Είχε τρία σχολεία συν έναν άρρωστο παράξενο άνθρωπο που της στέρησε τα πάντα.Ο άνδρας της πέθανε αυτή τη στιγμή η εξαδελφη μου εργάζεται σε ένα σχολείο εξόφλησε το δάνειο έχουν περάσει 32 χρόνια ταλαιπωρίας και δεν έχει βάλει στο στόμα της ουτε βαλεριάνα.μου είπε εαν δεν είχα όλη την ημέρα γεμάτη ακομη και στο σπίτι δούλευα για τα σχολεία δεν θα υπήρχα.Το φάρμακο γι\'αυτην ήταν η δουλειά πέρασε μέρες δύσκολες γιατί η δόση ήταν τόσο μεγάλη που τα χρήματα πήγαιναν όλα εκεί.καμμιά φορά λέει ο θεός ήξερε που δεν μου έδωσε παιδιά για να μπορώ να παλεψω και δούλεψα με παιδιά κάθε ηλικίας σαν δασκάλα
ι

----------


## amelie74

*έχουν περάσει 32 χρόνια ταλαιπωρίας και δεν έχει βάλει στο στόμα της ουτε βαλεριάνα*

ναι γιωτα μου,καταλαβαινω οτι η φιλη σου περασε τοσα βασανα και ανταπεξηλθε,ομως δεν ηταν διπολικη.ο διπολικος αν δεν παρει τα φαρμακα του...βραστα χαραλαμπε που λενε....

ξερεις ποια σκεψη με βασανιζει?
οτι τωρα εχω να αντιμετωπισω τα προβληματα του σπιτιου.
αν βγω στην αγορα εργασιας,τα ψυχολογικα μου θα πολλαπλασιαστουν,γιατι θα εχω να αντιμετωπισω και τα προβληματα του σπιτιου και τα προβληματα της δουλειας...

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by amelie74_
> εχω καταληξει στο συμπερασμα οτι το μεσα στο σπιτι ειναι σκατα,ομως το εκτος σπιτιου,ειναι 2 φορες πιο σκατα(((((


Αμελί μου λες πως κατέληξες στο παραπάνω συμπέρασμα.Για το πρώτο σκέλος συμφωνώ για το δεύτερο όμως έχω ενστάσεις.Το έζησες η το υποθέτεις?
Ίσως πιο σωστό να ήταν να έγραφες είναι 2 φορές πιο σκατά η σκέψη του εκτός σπιτιού.
Αλλά αν δεν το ζήσεις πως θα το δεις?
Είναι απλά αγχωτικές σκέψεις αλλά η πραγματικότητα μπορεί να είναι πολύ διαφορετική.
Κάνε μικρά μικρά βηματάκια για αρχή π.χ. κανόνισε έστω και με το ζόρι να πηγαίνεις για καφέ μερικές φορές τη βδομάδα,κάνε μια βόλτα έστω και μόνη σου,γράψου σε ένα γυμναστήριο....βρες τρόπους να είσαι εκτός σπιτιού...
Συμφωνώ για τη δουλειά ότι είναι ότι καλύτερο κι ότι είναι κίνηση ντόμινο,ότι θα βοηθήσει και στα υπόλοιπα προβλήματά σου.

Αλλά έστω ξεκίνα κι ας είναι και κάτι πιο απλό.....όπως μια καθημερινή βόλτα.....

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by amelie74_
> [τα ψυχολογικα μου θα πολλαπλασιαστουν,γιατι θα εχω να αντιμετωπισω και τα προβληματα του σπιτιου και τα προβληματα της δουλειας...


Μήπως όμως θα είναι μικρότερα τα προβλήματα σπιτιού?
Όσο για τα προβλήματα δουλειάς δεν το ξέρεις ακόμα αφού δεν το έζησες....υποθέτεις μόνο.

----------


## giota

Αμελί συμφωνώ αλλά ξεπ\'ερασε και την κατάθλιψη δεν την έρριξε κάτω \'επρεπε να δουλέψει να τρέξει εμένα αντιθέτως η κατάθλιψη με τσάκισε.Αυτή ψόφια απο την κούραση μπόρεσε να κοιμηθεί έστω λίγο μάλιστα μου έλεγε για χρόνια είχε να κοιμηθεί στο κρεβάτι ετοίμαζε υλικό για τα σχολεία και κοιμόταν λίγο στον καναπέ.Μου το είπε ότι αυτό την έσωσε η υπεραπασχόληση θέλοντας και μη κάπου θα ξεχαστείς θα επικοινωνήσεις με ανθρώπους είναι σημαντικό αυτό.Οσοι μείναμε στο σπίτι δεν είχαμε διόδους διαφυγής τουλάχιστον εγώ έκανα αγώνα με αρρώστειες ,,γκρίνιες, πέρασαν τα χρόνια και δεν έχω ούτε την αναγνώριση των οσων προσέφερα.Ούτε ευχαριστώ ζήτησα αναγνώριση και σεβασμό ήθελα αλλά πως να τον έχω που δεν σεβάστηκα το ότι είμαι άνθρωπος και έγινα ο σάκκος του μπόξ για όλους;

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by amelie74_
> 
> αν βγω στην αγορα εργασιας,τα ψυχολογικα μου θα πολλαπλασιαστουν,γιατι θα εχω να αντιμετωπισω και τα προβληματα του σπιτιου και τα προβληματα της δουλειας...


Αν ομως βγεις στην αγορα εργασιας,
θα αποκτησεις αυτοπεποιθηση, ανεξαρτησια, αξιοπρέπεια.
Αν δεν αποκτησεις αυτα τα βασικα σαν ανθρωπος,
θα εχεις μεν λιγοτερο αγχος, αλλα καμια προοπτικη να αλλαξεις κατι.


Εκτος βεβαια αν εναποθεσεις την ζωη και τα προβληματα σου,
να στα λυνει καποιος αλλος εφ ορου ζωης.
Παλι ομως μπαινεις σε ενα αλλο φαυλο κυκλο.....

----------


## amelie74

> _Originally posted by Arsi_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by amelie74_
> εχω καταληξει στο συμπερασμα οτι το μεσα στο σπιτι ειναι σκατα,ομως το εκτος σπιτιου,ειναι 2 φορες πιο σκατα(((((
> 
> 
> *Αμελί μου λες πως κατέληξες στο παραπάνω συμπέρασμα.Για το πρώτο σκέλος συμφωνώ για το δεύτερο όμως έχω ενστάσεις.Το έζησες η το υποθέτεις?*


αρσι μου δεν εχω μεινει αδρανης ολα αυτα τα χρονια.
εχω εργαστει στο παρελθον και ξερω τι παιζει....
εκτος απο κατι \"αρπακτες\" για χαρτζιλικι,ουσιατικα εχω κανει δυο δουλειες.στη μια ηταν ολα καλα.εννοω το εργασιακο περιβαλλον.στην δευτερη ηταν η τραγικοτερη εμπειρια της ζωης μου.τα περισσοτερα ατομα κουτσομπολευαν ολο το 8-ωρο,οχι μονο εμενα αλλα τους περισσοτερους.μεχρι και ενα κοριτσακι που ηταν με ειδικες αναγκες(νοητικη υστεριση).
δραμα σου λεω η κατασταση...
ισως απο κει εχω επηρεαστει.
ας ελπισουμε στην επομενη μου δουλεια να μην ειναι τοσο τραγικα τα πραγματα....

----------


## amelie74

> _Originally posted by krino_
> Αν ομως βγεις στην αγορα εργασιας,
> θα αποκτησεις αυτοπεποιθηση, ανεξαρτησια, αξιοπρέπεια.


χμ...σαν να εχεις δικιο κρινο :Smile:

----------


## krino

παντα εχω δικαιο,
:P:P


βρες το θαρρος και ξεκινα σιγα σιγα.
Μην ασχολεισαι αν θα δεχτεις περισσοτερο αγχος θα μπορεσεις να το ισορροπήσεις με τα τρια στοιχεια που σου αναφερω.
Αν και δεν θα σου πει κατι, θα το πω....
το να μπορεσεις να βγεις απο ενα τελμα, εγκειται στο γεγονος του ποσο γρηγορα θα κινηθεις 
προς την κατευθυνση που σου γραφω.
Εν ολιγεις εσυ κινεις τα νηματα και τις διαδικασιες.



ΥΓ.... αν νομιζεις οτι εγω η και χιλιαδες κοσμος δεν εχει αγχος γελιεσαι.
Απλως ο καθενας ισορροπει οσο καλυτερα μπορει, αναλογα με το κατα ποσο εχει επιτυχιες σε αυτο το κομματι.

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by amelie74_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krino_
> Αν ομως βγεις στην αγορα εργασιας,
> θα αποκτησεις αυτοπεποιθηση, ανεξαρτησια, αξιοπρέπεια.
> 
> ...


κ γω συμφωνώ αμελί :Smile: 
Eύχομαι σύντομα να βρεις κάτι καλό :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

σας ευχαριστω πολυ παιδια :Smile: 
να ειστε παντα καλα :Smile:

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by amelie74_
> Σοφια μου,
> ειναι η σχεση με την μητερα μου.
> ειναι τα προβληματα της αδερφης μου.
> ειναι η επαγγελματικη μου αβεβαιοτητα.
> ειναι η ανυπαρκτη ερωτικη μου ζωη....


Αμελι,

ειναι ολα μαζι δλδ...Ναι σιγουρα δεν ειναι λιγα. Ουτε ασημαντα. Μα αν τα δω σαν εικονα, θεωρωντας πώς ολα αυτα καθονται σαν βαρη πανω σου κ δεν σ αφηνουν να σηκωθεις, θα σκεφτω πώς χρειαζεται να τα ξεφορτωθεις ενα ενα κ οχι ολα μαζι. Απαλλαγμενη απο ενα βαρος, αποκτας δυναμη για να συνεχισεις κ να απαλλαγεις κ απο τα υπολοιπα.

Μια δουλεια, μπορει να σε ενταξει καλυτερα στο κοινωνικο περιβαλλον. Μπορει να σε στηριξει περισσοτερο οικονομικα, να σου δωσει αυτοπεποιθηση κ να σε βγαλει εξω απο το σπιτι. Περα απο τις νεες γνωριμιες που κανεις. Κ βλεπεις οτι μπορεις να κανεις. Κάπως σαν αλυσιδα δλδ :Smile: 

Ισως ετσι Αμελι μου, αναλαμβανοντας την στηριξη του εαυτου μας, μπορουμε να δουμε καθαροτερα ποια ειναι τα περισσοτερο δικα μας θεματα κ ποια οχι.

----------


## amelie74

καλημερα και καλο μηνα!
δεν ξερω τι να κανω σημερα...
εχω μπερδευτει πολυ!
να παω στα φυλλαδια η να παω να κανω αιτηση στο κομπαρσαδικο?

----------


## amelie74



----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by amelie74_
> καλημερα και καλο μηνα!
> δεν ξερω τι να κανω σημερα...
> εχω μπερδευτει πολυ!
> να παω στα φυλλαδια η να παω να κανω αιτηση στο κομπαρσαδικο?


Καλό μήνα!
Γιατί δεν πας και στα 2?υποθέτω η δουλειά στα κομπαρσάδικα θα αργήσει λίγο να ξεκινήσει και θα έχουν και κόσμο με αιτήσεις οπότε δεν είναι και 100% σίγουρη...κάνω λάθος?
εσύ τι θες περισσότερο?

----------


## keep_walking

Και στα δυο :Smile: 
Μην το σκεφτεσαι και πολυ...κανε ενεργειες,με οσον το δυνατον λιγοτερο αγχος,δεν θα φτιαξουν ολα σε μια μερα :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

> _Originally posted by Arsi_
> Καλό μήνα!
> Γιατί δεν πας και στα 2?υποθέτω η δουλειά στα κομπαρσάδικα θα αργήσει λίγο να ξεκινήσει και θα έχουν και κόσμο με αιτήσεις οπότε δεν είναι και 100% σίγουρη...κάνω λάθος?
> εσύ τι θες περισσότερο?


αυτο ειναι το θεμα αρσι μου οτι δεν ξερω τι θελω περισσοτερο.
τα φυλλαδια ειναι κουραση....
τα γυρισματα στους κομπαρσους ειναι πολυ μακρια και πολυωρα...
φφφφφ τι να κανω?
κατααγχωθηκα

----------


## keep_walking

Amelie το τι θα κανεις αιτηση στα κομπαρσαδικα...δεν σημαινει οτι θα ειναι επιτυχης...εχω κανει εγω αιτησεις για δουλειες...απειρες.
Λοιπον απλα τα πραγματα,κανεις αιτηση στα κομπαρσαδικα,πας στα φυλλαδια...αν ειναι επιτυχης η αιτηση στα κομπερσαδικα τοτε κοιτας εκ νεου το τι θες...ή πας...ή τους γραφεις.

----------


## amelie74

λοιπον το πηρα αποφαση.
θα παω να κανω αιτηση στο κομπαρσαδικο.
ελπιζω να μην καταλαβουν το προβλημα μου...

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by amelie74_
> λοιπον το πηρα αποφαση.
> θα παω να κανω αιτηση στο κομπαρσαδικο.


Καλή επιτυχία αμελί μου,κάνε αυτό σήμερα άλλωστε αν αλλάξεις γνώμη μπορείς να κοιτάξεις για φυλλάδια και άλλη μέρα.Δεν αξίζει να αγχώνεσαι :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

εφυγααααα!
ελπιζω να πανε ολα καλα!
θα σας ενημερωσω!!!

----------


## amelie74

ενα μονο θα σας πω.
τα γυρισματα θα ειναι δεκαωρα,σε μακρινες περιοχες και η αμοιβη για το δεκαωρο μολις 35 ευρω,τα οποια θα τα παιρνω δυο μηνες μετα απο το γυρισμα.
σκατααα...

----------


## amelie74

πληρης απογοητευση δλδ..... :Frown:

----------


## keep_walking

Γιατι?
Εαν εχεις τα εισιτηρια πληρωμενα θα ηταν μια εμπειρια...οσο για τους δυο μηνες ξερω ανθρωπους που διδασκαν ενω ηξεραν οτι θα πληρωθουν μετα απο 1,5-2 χρονια!!!!!

----------


## amelie74

το μονο καλο που βρισκω κιπ μου σε αυτη την εμπειρια ειναι οτι θα λειπω απο το σπιτι και τις συνεχεις εντασεις που δημιουργουνται.

----------


## keep_walking

Μπορεις λοιπον να μεινεις μια στα ιδια...ή να κανεις κατι...δικια σου επιλογη.
Οσο για τα 35 ευρω...χαιρω πολυ,αν βρεις δουλεια με πολλα λεφτα πες μου και εμενα:P
Φυσικα αν δεν θες πηγαινε για τα φυλλαδια...απλως συζηταμε τωρα.

----------


## amelie74



----------


## amelie74

λοιπον το ξανασκεφτηκα.
θα συνεχισω στα φυλλαδια,που ειναι και κοντα μου και η πληρωμη ειναι αυθημερον.
εντομεταξυ....μετα τις εκλογες,περιμενω να δω αν με επελεξαν στο κεκ που εκανα αιτηση...

----------


## amelie74

σκαταααα
τα παραταω ολα.
στα φυλλαδια μου ρχεται ζαλαδα.
στους κομπαρσους δεν παω ουτε με σφαιρες.
το κεκ ειναι 2 ωρες δρομος με το λεωφορειο.
ΤΑ ΠΑΡΑΤΑΩ.
και μην με πει κανενας τεμπελα γιατι και εσεις οταν ησασταν σε φαση υποτροπης(δεν αναφερομαι μονο στους διπολικους)δεν κανατε τιποτα.
δεν με αντιπροσωπευει πια το \"δεν το βαζω κατω\"....

----------


## krino

τεμπελα?
οχι βρε κατσε να ξεκουραστεις, τι λες τωρα?

Και που θα το βαλεις, αν οχι κατω?

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by amelie74_
> και μην με πει κανενας τεμπελα γιατι και εσεις οταν ησασταν σε φαση υποτροπης(δεν αναφερομαι μονο στους διπολικους)δεν κανατε τιποτα.


Τεμπέλα δε σε λέει κανείς αμελί μου.
Κάποιος που δε γνωρίζει δε μπορεί να δει τι γίνεται μέσα σου και είναι άσχημο να σε πιέζουν ή πόσο περισσότερο να σου λένε κουβέντες που δεν ισχύουν σε καμιά περίπτωση.
Είναι δύσκολο,το καταλαβαίνω.Το έχω νιώσει.Να μαζεύω αγγελίες και να τις απορίπτω μία μία εννοείται όχι από τεμπελιά αλλά απ\'το φορτίο και τη δυσκολία που ένιωθα.
Ξέρεις όμως πολύ καλά ότι από κάπου πρέπει να ξεκινήσεις,να προσπαθήσεις για τη ζωή σου,την ανεξαρτησία σου,την Ιωάννα(έτσι σε λένε ε?),Εσύ ξέρεις τους ρυθμούς σου,τις δυνάμεις σου,το τι και πως πρέπει να γίνει.
Επεξεργάσου το,σκέψου και άλλες επιλογές ή και τις ίδιες χωρίς πίεση αλλά με στόχους και σχέδιο,ρώτα το γιατρό σου,πάρε συμβουλές(ρε γμτ τότε μια ψυχολόγος μου είχε πει για έναν σύλλογο που αφορά στην ενημέρωση,εμψύχωση,εκπαίδε υση γυναικών στην αγορά εργασίας και άλλα μπορεί να υπάρχουν θα το κοιτάξω στο ιντερνετ).

Αμελί μου όλα γίνονται για να είσαι εσύ καλά :Smile: αυτό έχει σημασία κι αυτό να σκέφτεσαι κι εσύ :Smile: φιλιά και μην απελπίζεσαι.

----------


## melene

αν με το να τα παρατησειςς νιωθεις καλυτερα,καν΄το!δεν εχεις να δωσεις λογο σε κανεναν!αν ηταν κατι το οποιο σε τραβαγε πολυ δεν νομιζω να το αφηνες.απλα θα σιυ δωσω μια συμβουλη η οποια μπορει να ειναι και ανεφικτη,αν ναι απλα απερριψε την.μην γινεσαι ερμαιο της υποτροπης σου.δεν σου λεω να την πολεμισεις ομως μην καθεσαι και με σταυρωμενα τα χερια περιμενοντας να περασει η θυελλα.βρες κατι το οποιο θα σε κανει να νιωθεις καλα η ακομα να ξεχνιεσαι και επενδυσε σε αυτο ετσι ωστε να μην υπαρξει στιγμη που να νιωσεις οτι αυτη σου η κατασταση σου εχει στερησει πραγματα..

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by melene_
> αν με το να τα παρατησειςς νιωθεις καλυτερα,καν΄το!δεν εχεις να δωσεις λογο σε κανεναν!




ετσι ε?
για φαντασου,
τοσο απλο ηταν και δεν μου ειχε περασει ποτε απο το μυαλο.....

----------


## melene

giati nomizeiς εχει υπογραψει καμια συμβαση η εχει παιδια-σκυλια να θρεψει?

----------


## krino

το σιγουρο ειναι οτι πρεπει να βρει τροπο να ζει,
για παιδια - σκυλια, ας μην το συζητησουμε, το πηγες παρα πολυ μακρια.

----------


## melene

εμα εννοειται αυτο!το θεμα ειναι να ζει και οχι να επιβιωνει για αυτο και λεω καλα εκανε και παρατησε αυτες τις δουλειες.και κακα τα ψεμματα αλλα ειτε απο το κομπαρσιλικι ειτε απο τα φυλλαδια δεν θα μπορουσε να ζησει..αποδεσμαυτηκε και ισως τωρα βρει κατι που της ταιριαζει περισσοτερο και με μεγαλυτερα κερδη ενδεχομενως..

----------


## krino

δεν εννοειται τιποτα,
εγω εμεινα σε αυτο......






> _Originally posted by amelie74_
> σκαταααα
> τα παραταω ολα.



Εσυ λες για μια καινουρια αναζητηση που θα ειναι πιο προσοδοφορα,
η αμελι, αισθανεται απογοητευμένη και λεει οτι τα παραταει ολα.....

για αυτο λοιπον και η κριτικη μου.

----------


## melene

αναφερει ομως οτι ειναι σε φαση υποτροπης,χρειαζεται μαλλον τον χρονο της να σκεφτει υποθετω..ποσες φορες εχουμε πει ολοι μας τα παραταω ολα?ποσοι τελικα το καναμε?ειναι μια φαση που περναει..το εννοειται το χρησιμοποιω ειδικα για την αμελι μιας και φαινεται ατομο το οποιο παλευει και εχει αρκετα ισχυρη θεληση,ισως ναι και να κανω λαθος και να μην εννοειται τιποτα απο την αλλη..

----------


## krino

εαν εχει πολυτελεια να σκεφτεται στο χαλαρο,
ας το κανει μιας και ειναι τυχερη.
Απλα αν η τυχη στερεψει, τοτε σταματανε και οι πολυτελειες
και οι φασεις που δεν μπορουμε - αντεχουμε κλπ,
περνανε σε δευτερη μοιρα.


Ξερεις πιστευω,
οτι μπροστα στην επιβιωση και πχ την καταθλιψη,
η καταθλιψη ερχεται σε δευτερη μοιρα.

----------


## amelie74

πες τα ρε melene!!!

----------


## amelie74

> _Originally posted by melene_
> αναφερει ομως οτι ειναι σε φαση υποτροπης,χρειαζεται μαλλον τον χρονο της να σκεφτει υποθετω..ποσες φορες εχουμε πει ολοι μας τα παραταω ολα?ποσοι τελικα το καναμε?ειναι μια φαση που περναει..το εννοειται το χρησιμοποιω ειδικα για την αμελι μιας και φαινεται ατομο το οποιο παλευει και εχει αρκετα ισχυρη θεληση,ισως ναι και να κανω λαθος και να μην εννοειται τιποτα απο την αλλη..


melene εγραψες!!!!
σε ευχαριστω που με καταλαβαινεις τουλαχιστον εσυ!!!

----------


## amelie74

κρινο το τα παραταω ολα το ειπα πανω σε φαση απελπισιας!
εσυ δεν εχεις νιωσει ποτε ετσι?
αν οχι εισαι πολυ τυχαιρος!!!

----------


## boubourina

> _Originally posted by amelie74_
> κρινο το τα παραταω ολα το ειπα πανω σε φαση απελπισιας!
> εσυ δεν εχεις νιωσει ποτε ετσι?
> αν οχι εισαι πολυ τυχαιρος!!!


Εγω βλεπω οτι κατι κανεις, γραφεις εδω που σημαινει το συζητας το θεμα.
Αρα καλα τα πας. Θα τον βρεις το δρομο σου

Κρινο: Ξερω - ξερω , Μοκο εγω (59%)

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by amelie74_
> πες τα ρε melene!!!



ταπε ταπε....
 :Wink:

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by amelie74_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by melene_
> αναφερει ομως οτι ειναι σε φαση υποτροπης,χρειαζεται μαλλον τον χρονο της να σκεφτει υποθετω..ποσες φορες εχουμε πει ολοι μας τα παραταω ολα?ποσοι τελικα το καναμε?ειναι μια φαση που περναει..το εννοειται το χρησιμοποιω ειδικα για την αμελι μιας και φαινεται ατομο το οποιο παλευει και εχει αρκετα ισχυρη θεληση,ισως ναι και να κανω λαθος και να μην εννοειται τιποτα απο την αλλη..
> 
> 
> ...



γιατι ποιος δεν σε καταλαβαινει?

----------


## melene

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> Ξερεις πιστευω,
> οτι μπροστα στην επιβιωση και πχ την καταθλιψη,
> η καταθλιψη ερχεται σε δευτερη μοιρα.


ξερεις ποσες φορες το σκεφτομαι και εγω αυτο?
εχω την μανα μου συνεχεια να μου λεει εγω σας μεγαλωνω μονη μου με οικονομικα πρβληματα και μπλα μπλα ενω εσυ εχεις ολη τη ζωη μπροστα σου και ασχολεισαι με τα ψυχολογικα σου,εγω δηλαδη τι θα πρεπε να ειχα να πει,να ειχα αυτοκτονησει?..ειναι θεμα πολυτελειας και βεβαια.οταν πρεπει να επιβιωσεις δεν υπαρχει τετοιο περιθωριο..

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by amelie74_
> κρινο το τα παραταω ολα το ειπα πανω σε φαση απελπισιας!
> εσυ δεν εχεις νιωσει ποτε ετσι?
> αν οχι εισαι πολυ τυχαιρος!!!



εχω ερθει σε φαση απελπισίας φυσικα.....
αλλα το ρημαδι, δεν ειχα ποτε την πολυτελεια να πω οτι τα παραταω.....


και δεν ειναι θεμα τυχης,
μαλλον κατι ειναι πειραγμενο στο dna μου.
Οσο πιο δυσκολα μου ερχονται τα πραγματα, τοσο το χειροτερο για αυτα: Μουλαρωνω ακομα χειροτερα.....

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by boubourina_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by amelie74_
> κρινο το τα παραταω ολα το ειπα πανω σε φαση απελπισιας!
> εσυ δεν εχεις νιωσει ποτε ετσι?
> αν οχι εισαι πολυ τυχαιρος!!!
> ...



να επανελθεις οταν πεσεις κατω απο το 30%.
Τζουστ τωρα,
:P

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by melene_
> 
> 
> εγω δηλαδη τι θα πρεπε να ειχα να πει,να ειχα αυτοκτονησει?..



αναγκαστικα θα συμφωνησω με την μητερα σου.

----------


## Sofia

> εχω την μανα μου συνεχεια να μου λεει εγω σας μεγαλωνω μονη μου με οικονομικα πρβληματα και μπλα μπλα ενω εσυ εχεις ολη τη ζωη μπροστα σου και ασχολεισαι με τα ψυχολογικα σου,εγω δηλαδη τι θα πρεπε να ειχα να πει,να ειχα αυτοκτονησει?..ειναι θεμα πολυτελειας και βεβαια.οταν πρεπει να επιβιωσεις δεν υπαρχει τετοιο περιθωριο..


melene, 

καταλαβαινω την οπτικη σου απολυτα. Μονο που η καταθλιψη δεν λειτουργει υποχρεωτικα οντας αποσυρομενη κ ανενεργη. Μπορει να λειτουργει μια χαρα κ σε μια γυναικα που ειναι κ φαινεται πολυ δραστηρια κ ενεργη. Μαχομενη δλδ. Το μεσα μας, μπορει να εκδηλωνεται κ να λειτουργει με διαφορους τροπους.

Καταλαβαινω πώς υπάρχει καποιες φορες ο χωρος ο απλετος για να εκδηλωθει η καταθλιψη με πιο δυνατο τροπο, αλλα ακομα κ οταν δεν υπάρχει θα περασει απο την χαραμαδα.

----------


## boubourina

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> να επανελθεις οταν πεσεις κατω απο το 30%.
> Τζουστ τωρα,
> :P


Μολις με ζητησε ο Προεδρος και παω μεσα!!!!!

Να δω τι θα μου ανακοινωσει!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## krino

χμμμ....
 :Embarrassment:

----------


## melene

σοφια μου στην καταθλιψη υπαρχουν αποχρωσεις.πιστευω οτι η μητερα μου εχει χρονια τωρα ομως η συνεχης πιεση και υποχρεωσεις που εχει να αντιμετωπισει καθημερινα δεν δινουν εδαφος στην καταθλιψη να ενδυναμωθει.υπαρχει,ομως δεν την κανει δυσλειτουργικη.
εγω απο την αλλη που ειμαι σε εντελως διαφορετικη φαση,πολυ πιο χαλαρη εχω πεσει με τα μουτρα πανω στο προβλημα μου,το σκαλιζω,ψαχνομαι,κλαιγομαι ..και εκει θελω να εστιασω.
αν επρεπε να δουλεψω,αν πραγματικα το ειχα αναγκη, δεν θα ειχα το περιθωριο να πω αυτο που λεω σημερα.
\'\'δεν μπορω,μαμα,ειμαι αρρωστη,πιεζομαι,να γινω πρωτα καλα και μετα ναι,σημασια εχει η πνευματικη μου υγεια..\'\'
θελω να πω οτι απο την μια ισως καποιοι να εκμεταλευομαστε αυτη την κατασταση(πολλες φορες το σκεφτομαι για τον εαυτο μου-αποποιηση ευθυνων-) η απ\'την αλλη το γεγονος οτι δεν υπαρχει ισχυρο κινητρο και τι πιο ισχυρο απο το να πρεπει να επιβιωσεις κανει την καθε μορφης νευρωση να εμφανιζεται η και να θεριευει και φυσικα συνδυαστικα με διαφορους αλλους παραγοντες(θεωρημα σκανδαλης)

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by melene_
> θελω να πω οτι απο την μια ισως καποιοι να εκμεταλευομαστε αυτη την κατασταση(πολλες φορες το σκεφτομαι για τον εαυτο μου-αποποιηση ευθυνων-) η απ\'την αλλη το γεγονος οτι δεν υπαρχει ισχυρο κινητρο και τι πιο ισχυρο απο το να πρεπει να επιβιωσεις κανει την καθε μορφης νευρωση να εμφανιζεται η και να θεριευει και φυσικα συνδυαστικα με διαφορους αλλους παραγοντες(θεωρημα σκανδαλης)


Συμφωνω πώς μπορουμε να εκμεταλλευτουμε ολοι αυτη την κατασταση, οντας καταθλιπτικοι. Μπορουμε να γινουμε κ εξαιρετικα χειριστικοι. \"Μη μου μιλας ετσι, κοιττα πώς ειμαι...\"κλπ.(Μιλάω για την κατάθλιψη, ως κατι γνωριμο σε μενα). 

Απλα η αποποιηση ευθυνων μπορει να φανει πιο εντονα οταν παιρνει τη μορφη αποχης απο τη δουλεια. Κ εκει ή ετσι να φαινεται πολυ περισσοτερο. 

Μιλας για τη μαμα σου κ πώς αν ειχε λιγοτερες δραστηριοτητες ή καιριες υποχρεωσεις ισως να αφηνονταν στην καταθλιψη. Ισως. Αλλα υπάρχουν κ αλλοι ανθρωποι που μεσα στις πολυ εντονες συνθηκες, κ μεσα στην αναγκη αυτη να ανταποκριθουν, να επιβιωσουν αναπτυσσουν καταθλιψη. Εχοντας τη σε τρελους ρυθμους μεσα τους.

----------


## melene

θα σου πω ενα παραδειγμα που εχω στο μυαλο μου για την καταθλιψη.
ειναι οπως η τενοντιτιδα!τη στιγμη που πιεζεσαι δεν σε πιανει.με το που χαλαρωσεις κανει την πρωτη της εμφανιση!φευγει αρκετα δυσκολα,προκειται για κατι χρονιο ομως αν δεν υπαρχει σχετικο υποβαθρο οπως κληρονομικοτητα καθως και συνεχης εκθεση σε αναλογη πιεση θεραπευεται 100 τοις εκατο.
συμφωνω λοιπον μαζι σου.σε εντονες συνθηκες πιεσης ειναι πιθανο να αναπτυχθει καταθλιψη το θεμα ειναι ποσο μπορει στη μια περιπτωση και στην αλλη αντιστοιχα να επηρεασει την ποιοτητα ζωης σου.

----------


## giota

Επειδή αρκετά χρόνια υποφέρω απο κατάθλιψη υπήρχαν υποτροπές που σίγουρα δεν ήμουν όσο παραγωγική θα ήθελα αλλά θπήρξε και φορά που δεν μπορούσα να σηκωθώ απο το κρεββάτι.Το εννοώ αισθανόμουν τόσο βαρύ το σώμα μου και η απόφαση για να σηκωθώ φαινόταν τρομερά δύσκολη μέχρι να ενεργήσουν τα αντικαταθλιπτικά.Κάποιος που δεν έχει περάσει απο αρκετά σοβαρές μορφές κατάθλιψης ειλικρινά δεν μπορεί να το καταλάβει.εαν μου το έλεγαν πριν 15 χρόνια και εγώ δεν θα το πίστευα.Η κάθε περίπτωση είναι διαφορετική με κοινά συμπτώματα για τον λόγο αυτό υπάρχουν και διαφορές στην δοσολογία ανάμεσα σε καταθλιπτικούς

----------


## amelie74

λοιπον....
εδω μεσα υπαρχουν προβληματα και προβληματα.
ορισμενοι,οι οποιοι ,ειτε εχουν ξεπερασει σε μεγαλο βαθμο τα προβληματα τους και απολαμβανουν πλεον τη ζωη,ειτε δεν αντιμετωπιζουν τα σοβαροτατα οικογενειακα προβληματα που αντιμετωπιζω εγω,ειτε τα ψυχολογικα τους προβληματα ειναι ελαφρυτερης μορφης απο τα δικα μου,ειτε εχουν \"βολευτει\" επαγγελματικα,απλα *ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΟΥΝ ΤΟΝ ΑΓΩΝΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΙΝΩ ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΣΟ ΠΟΛΥ ΥΠΟΦΕΡΩ*...

----------


## amelie74

ΣΑΣ ΤΟ ΔΗΛΩΝΩ ΡΗΤΩΣ!!!
ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΦΤΙΑΞΕΙ Η ΕΡΩΤΙΚΗ ΜΟΥ ΖΩΗ
ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΦΤΙΑΞΕΙ Η ΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΚΗ ΜΟΥ ΖΩΗ
ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΦΤΙΑΞΕΙ Η ΟΙΚΟΓΕΝΕΙΑΚΗ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ
ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΦΤΙΑΞΕΙ ΤΟ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΙΚΟ ΜΟΥ....

*ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΦΤΙΑΞΟΥΝ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΕΓΩ ΑΥΤΟΚΤΟΝΩ.-*

----------


## Ακροβατης

καλημερα εμιλυ.
πολλες φορες μπερδευουμε την εργασια με την ευτυχια.
προσωπικη μου αποψη οτι εδωσες τον αγωνα σου και προσπαθησες να βρεις μια εργασια εστω και αν δεν ηταν η καταλληλη για σενα ..
νικη δεν ειναι μονο η επαγγελματικη καταξιωση,οταν εχουμε φτασει σε σημειο να φοβομαστε τα παντα ,το να βγεις μια βολτα ειναι νικη και σου δινει χαρα,το να βρεις ενα χομπι να περνας ευχαριστα την ωρα σου ειναι και αυτο μια μεγαλη νικη..
ξεκινα απο μικρα πραγματα που ναι μπορεις να κανεις και ολα θα παρουν το δρομο τους..
δεν ειναι αναγκη να αγχωνεσαι μονο για το θεμα δουλειας,ζησε απλες ομορφες καθημερινες στιγμες,και ξεκινα σιγα σιγα...δεν εχουμε ολοι τη δυναμη ,δεν μπορουμε να τα κανουμε ολα μαζι,παρε το χρονο σου,κανε κατι που να ευχαριστει τη γιαννα και ολα θα αλλαξουν..
¨μην αγχωνεσαι τοσο πολυ για ολα τα πραγματα,τα καλυτερα ερχονται εκει π δεν το περιμενεις :Smile:

----------


## Ακροβατης

> _Originally posted by amelie74_
> ΣΑΣ ΤΟ ΔΗΛΩΝΩ ΡΗΤΩΣ!!!
> ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΦΤΙΑΞΕΙ Η ΕΡΩΤΙΚΗ ΜΟΥ ΖΩΗ
> ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΦΤΙΑΞΕΙ Η ΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΚΗ ΜΟΥ ΖΩΗ
> ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΦΤΙΑΞΕΙ Η ΟΙΚΟΓΕΝΕΙΑΚΗ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ
> ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΦΤΙΑΞΕΙ ΤΟ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΙΚΟ ΜΟΥ....
> 
> *ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΦΤΙΑΞΟΥΝ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΕΓΩ ΑΥΤΟΚΤΟΝΩ.-*



kai giati δεν λες αν δεν φτιαξει η ερωτικη μου ζωη,αν δεν φτιαξει η κοινωνικη μου ζωη,αν δεν φτιαξει η οικογενειακη μου κατασταση,αν δεν φτιαξει το επαγγελματικο μου εγω θα μαι εδω για να το προσπαθησω γιατι ειναι ομορφη η ******* η ζωη και μπορει τωρα να νιωθω ετσι αλλα κανεις δεν μ λειει πως θα ναι συνεχεια ετσι!!!

δεν μπορεις κουκλα μ να τα αλλαξεις ολα αυτα με τη μια,ξεκινα με το ενα κομματι αυτο π μπορεις αμμεσα,και σιγα σιγα ολα θα αλλαξουν..
βγεις εξω απασχολησου με ενα χομπι,αν δεν μπορεις τωρα να εργαστεις,θα γνωρισεις νεα ατομα,θα βγαινεις περισσοτερο απο το σπιτι θα νιωσεις πιο ανεξαρτητη,μπορει να διυρυνεις τον κυκλο γνωριμιων σου και να βρεις και μαι δουλιτσα για σενα..σκεψου θετικα εμιλη..

----------


## amelie74

εχω απελπιστει ολγα μου.
τιποτα πια δεν μου δινει χαρα.
τιποτα απολυτως.
ουτε η βολτες,ουτε τπτ....
γεννηθηκα για να υποφερω!

----------


## amelie74

> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> δεν μπορεις κουκλα μ να τα αλλαξεις ολα αυτα με τη μια,ξεκινα με το ενα κομματι αυτο π μπορεις αμμεσα,και σιγα σιγα ολα θα αλλαξουν..


προσπαθω ολγα,προσπαθω,αλλα ολες μου οι προσπαθιες πεφτουν στο κενο.
ΕΙΜΑΙ ΑΠΕΛΠΙΣΜΕΝΗ ΚΑΙ ΔΥΣΤΥΧΙΣΜΕΝΗ
ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΔΕΝ ΜΕ ΑΓΑΠΑ.
ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΔΕΝ ΜΕ ΣΕΒΕΤΑΙ.
ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΔΕΝ ΜΕ ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΖΕΙ.
ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΠΕΘΑΝΩ!!!

----------


## Ακροβατης

αμελι μ μη το λες αυτο,εχεις την οικογενεια σου που σε αγαπαει σε σεβεται και σε υπολογιζει,εχεις την κολλητη σου,εχεις εμας που ουτε καν σε γνωριζουμε απο κοντα..
ξερεις ποσα ατομα μπορεις να γνωρισεις που θα σε αγαπανε θα σε σεβονται και θα σε υπολογιζουν?πολλα αμελι..

και η δουλεια,και οι φιλοι και ο ερωτας ειναι ολα στον δρομο σου αμελι..

----------


## Ακροβατης

θα σ πω κατι¨θυμωνω με ανθρωπους που λενε οτι θελω να πεθανω και θυμωσα μαζι σου..

το καλοκαιρι αυτο ενα πολυ κοντινο μ προσωπο πεθανε απο καρκινο..
και ομως αμελι μεχρι και το τελος γελουσε..
προσπαθουσε να κανει την καθε του μερα καλυτερα.το εβλεπα και ελεγα πως ενω ξερει πως μπορει???
και ομως μπορουσε ενω ηξερε να χαμογελα...

εινα δυνατον εμεις π ειναι στο χερι μας να τα αλλαξουμε ολα να λεμε κατι τετοιο?ναι θα απελπιστουμε,θα γονατισουμε αλλα υπαρχει και το ΑΥΡΙΟ που θα ρθει και δεν θα ειναι το ιδιο...

----------


## Arsi

Τι έγινε αμελί μου?Όσο καιρό σε διαβάζω πρώτη φορά ακούω τόσο απελπισμένες λέξεις.
Τι έγινε και σε στεναχώρεσε τόσο πολύ γλυκιά μου?

----------


## amelie74

> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> αμελι μ μη το λες αυτο,εχεις την οικογενεια σου που σε αγαπαει σε σεβεται και σε υπολογιζει,εχεις την κολλητη σου,εχεις εμας που ουτε καν σε γνωριζουμε απο κοντα..
> ξερεις ποσα ατομα μπορεις να γνωρισεις που θα σε αγαπανε θα σε σεβονται και θα σε υπολογιζουν?πολλα αμελι..
> 
> και η δουλεια,και οι φιλοι και ο ερωτας ειναι ολα στον δρομο σου αμελι..


κανεις μεγαλο λαθος ολγα.
η μανα μου οταν της λεω σε αγαπω μου απανταει \"so what?\"*εσυ αυτο το λες σεβασμο?*
την αδερφη μου την αποκαλει συνεχως αγαπη μου,εμενα εχει να με αποκαλεσει αγαπη της μηνες.
η αδερφη μου την ωρα που ειμαι στο δωματιο μου και συγκεντρωνομαι στον η/υ μου ή προσπαθω να κοιμηθω,μπουκαρει μεσα και μου λεει τα προβληματα της.
*εσυ αυτο το λες σεβασμο?*

οσο για την κολλητη μου εγω να την δω εναμιση χρονο.
*εσυ αυτο το λες φιλια??????????*

----------


## amelie74

> _Originally posted by Arsi_
> Τι έγινε αμελί μου?Όσο καιρό σε διαβάζω πρώτη φορά ακούω τόσο απελπισμένες λέξεις.
> Τι έγινε και σε στεναχώρεσε τόσο πολύ γλυκιά μου?


βασικα η μερα μου ξεκινησε στραβα.
μπηκα στο facebook μηπως και εχω καποια προταση φιλιας απο αντρα ή ενα δωρακι εικονικο απο αντρα και αντ αυτου πηρα ενα αρχιδι.
φυσικα αυτος δεν ειναι ο λογος που ειμαι ετσι.
αυτο ηταν το κερασακι στην τουρτα.

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by amelie74_
> λοιπον....
> εδω μεσα υπαρχουν προβληματα και προβληματα.
> ορισμενοι,οι οποιοι ,ειτε εχουν ξεπερασει σε μεγαλο βαθμο τα προβληματα τους και απολαμβανουν πλεον τη ζωη,ειτε δεν αντιμετωπιζουν τα σοβαροτατα οικογενειακα προβληματα που αντιμετωπιζω εγω,ειτε τα ψυχολογικα τους προβληματα ειναι ελαφρυτερης μορφης απο τα δικα μου,ειτε εχουν \"βολευτει\" επαγγελματικα,απλα *ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΟΥΝ ΤΟΝ ΑΓΩΝΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΙΝΩ ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΣΟ ΠΟΛΥ ΥΠΟΦΕΡΩ*...





> _Originally posted by amelie74_
> ΣΑΣ ΤΟ ΔΗΛΩΝΩ ΡΗΤΩΣ!!!
> ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΦΤΙΑΞΕΙ Η ΕΡΩΤΙΚΗ ΜΟΥ ΖΩΗ
> ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΦΤΙΑΞΕΙ Η ΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΚΗ ΜΟΥ ΖΩΗ
> ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΦΤΙΑΞΕΙ Η ΟΙΚΟΓΕΝΕΙΑΚΗ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ
> ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΦΤΙΑΞΕΙ ΤΟ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΙΚΟ ΜΟΥ....
> 
> *ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΦΤΙΑΞΟΥΝ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΕΓΩ ΑΥΤΟΚΤΟΝΩ.-*


αγαπητη αμελι
πραγματικα δεν ξερω αν θα πρεπε να σου απαντησω οπως πραγματικα σκεφτομαι, η οπως νομιζω οτι θα πρεπε, γιατι δεν εχω κανεναν σκοπο να σε στεναχωρησω, αλλα μονο να σου πω μια αποψη που ΙΣΩΣ σε επηρρεασει τωρα η αργοτερα, θετικα...
θα σου μιλησω ειλικρινα τελικα, προσπαθωντας ομως να μην σε πληγωσω, γιατι ειλικρινα δεν εχω καμια τετοια προθεση.
λαμβανω σοβαρα υποψη, την φραση σου, \"κανεις δεν ξερει ποσο υποφερω\"
πραγματικα κανεις δεν μπορει να ξερει ποσο υποφερει ο καθενας μας ειτε αυτο που μας συμβαινει ειναι μια μεγαλη καταστροφη, ειτε απλα δεν μας πετυχε το μανικιουρ...
αντιλαμβανομαι οτι με ιδιας εντασης δυσκολιες, ο καθενας το αντιλαμβανεται και ενδεχομενα υποφερει, ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΤΙΚΑ. γιατι ειμαστε ολοι διαφορετικοι, γιατι ισως καποιοι απο εμας εχουν προβληματα που σαν παραμορφωτικοι φακοι, διαστρεβλωνουν τις πραγματικες δυσκολιες και τις κανουν να φανταζουν, βουνα...
ολα τα παραπανω τα σεβομαι, και μη ξεροντας τι ακριβως σου συμβαινει, *κρατω μια επιφυλαξη.*..

ΟΜΩΣ
*αν επιχειρησω να σε αντιμετωπισω σαν ιση προς εμενα*, οπως συνηθιζω να αντιμετωπιζω τους ανθρωπους, πρεπει να σου πω οτι τα παραπανω μηνυματα σου, μου προκαλεσαν εκνευρισμο.....λες να ειναι δικο μου το προβλημα? δεν ξερω...
πρωτα απ ολα, προσωπικα , παρολο που εχω διαβασει για τα προβληματα σου,δεν εχω δει κανενα τοσο απελπιστικο που να δικαιολογει αυτες σου τις...δηλωσεις...
και μετα, ο τροπος εκφρασης σου, δειχνει αυτο ακριβως που με κανει εξαλλη με καποιους ανθρωπους...
εχουν την εντυπωση ΟΤΙ Η ΖΩΗ ΤΟΥΣ ΧΡΩΣΤΑΕΙ...
δεν χρωσταει σε κανεναν η ζωη....
εχεις αναλογιστει, εχεις ψαξει, τι κοπο, προσπαθειες και προσωπικη βελτιωση εχουν κανει οσοι ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ τους πηγαινουν καλα?ξερεις πολλους που παρα τις υπερανθρωπες προσπαθειες τους, ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ τους πηγαινουν καλα?

και μονο η εκφραση
\"σας δηλωνω ρητως, αν δεν φιαξουν ολα αυτα...\"
μου φερνει την εικονα ενος κακομαθημενου παιδιου , που σταυρωνει τα χερια στο στηθος, χτυπαει το ποδι θυμωμενο κατω, και περιμενει η καποιος αλλος να φιαξει \"ολα αυτα\", η να φιαξουν μονα τους!!!!! γιατι ο ιδιος δεν θελει να κανει κανεναν κοπο.

δεν ειναι ετσι η ζωη κοριτσακι μου...
εκτος απο εξωφθαλμες περιπτωσεις κωλοφαρδιας, οποιος καταφερνει να του πηγαινουν ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ καλα, εχει φτυσει αιμα, και δεν περιμενε απο τους θεατες να τα φιαξουν γι αυτον, εΞαπολυοντας απειλητικες δηλωσεις.

ΕΛΕΟΣ!!!
ΓΙΑ ΟΛΑ ΟΣΑ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΕΙΣ, ΜΕ ΛΙΓΗ ΕΠΙΦΥΛΑΞΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΙΚΗ ΣΟΥ ΖΩΗ, ΕΙΣΑΙ ΕΣΥ Η ΜΟΝΗ ΥΠΕΥΘΥΝΗ!!!
ΑΝΕΛΑΒΕ ΤΙΣ ΕΥΘΥΝΕΣ ΣΟΥ ΣΑΝ ΕΝΗΛΙΚΗ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΑ, ΒΡΕΣ ΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΚΑΛΑ, ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ ΚΑΙ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ, ΔΙΟΡΘΩΣΕ ΤΟ...

δεν σου χρωσταει η ζωη ,και σε κανεναν...
ΕΣΥ ΧΡΩΣΤΑΣ ΣΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΣΟΥ ΝΑ ΕΚΤΙΜΗΣΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΔΩΡΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΚΙ ΑΝ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΑΞΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΑΞΙΟΠΟΙΗΣΕΙΣ.

----------


## amelie74

σε ευχαριστω ρεμεντι.
διαβαζω και ξαναδιαβαζω το μηνυμα σου και οφειλω να ομολογησω πως ηταν αφυπνιστικο και βοηθητικο.
σε ευχαριστω πολυ.

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by amelie74_
> σε ευχαριστω ρεμεντι.
> διαβαζω και ξαναδιαβαζω το μηνυμα σου και οφειλω να ομολογησω πως ηταν αφυπνιστικο και βοηθητικο.
> σε ευχαριστω πολυ.


μακαρι αμελακι μου.
γιατι εγω ηδη αναρωτιομουν αν σου κανω καλο η κακο...

----------


## Helena

αναρωτιεμαι αν υπαρχει κανενας εκει εξω που του πηγαινουν ολα αυτα που αναφερεις καλα ταυτοχρονα..για την ιστορια εγω παντως δεν ειμαι απο αυτους...

----------


## amelie74

> _Originally posted by Helena_
> αναρωτιεμαι αν υπαρχει κανενας εκει εξω που του πηγαινουν ολα αυτα που αναφερεις καλα ταυτοχρονα..για την ιστορια εγω παντως δεν ειμαι απο αυτους...


δεν εισαι ομως διπολικη.
ουτε εχεις ψυχωσικη αδερφη.
ουτε σε φτυνουν οι αντρες.
ουτε η μανα σου,σου μιλαει απαξιωτικα.

ακομα ομως και αν ενα απο τα παραπανω ισχυει,σιγουρα δεν ισχυουν ολα ταυτοχρονα....

----------


## katerinaki

Αmelie 74 αυτο που περιγραφεις με τα δεν κ ουτε ,που σου συμβαινουν δεν ειναι αναγνωριση της καταστασης σου ,αλλα αυτολυπηση!Ειναι ασχημο συναισθημα κ συμπτωμα των ψυχικων ασθενειων!
Θα μπορουσα πλαι στα στραβα που αναφερεις κ σε πληγωνουν να σου γραψω αλλα τοσα θετικα που εχει η ζωη σου!
Μη στεναχωριεσαι ολοι κουβαλαμε το σταυρο μας κ γι αυτο γεννηθηκαμε ,για να προσπαθησουμε ν ανεβουμε το Γολγοθα!Οσο πιο δυσκολος ειναι ο δρομος τοσο περισσοτερη χαρα θα παρουμε ,κ εξ αλλου οτι δε μας σκοτωνει ,μας κανει πιο δυνατους.
Μη σε παιρνει απο κατω !Για καθε ψυχη υπαρχει το ταιρι της ,και μη ξεχνας να ονειρευεσαι!

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by amelie74_
> λοιπον....
> εδω μεσα υπαρχουν προβληματα και προβληματα.
> ορισμενοι,οι οποιοι ,ειτε εχουν ξεπερασει σε μεγαλο βαθμο τα προβληματα τους και απολαμβανουν πλεον τη ζωη,ειτε δεν αντιμετωπιζουν τα σοβαροτατα οικογενειακα προβληματα που αντιμετωπιζω εγω,ειτε τα ψυχολογικα τους προβληματα ειναι ελαφρυτερης μορφης απο τα δικα μου,ειτε εχουν \"βολευτει\" επαγγελματικα,απλα *ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΟΥΝ ΤΟΝ ΑΓΩΝΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΙΝΩ ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΣΟ ΠΟΛΥ ΥΠΟΦΕΡΩ*...


Αμελι,

ολοι εχουμε προβληματα κ προβληματα. Εχεις δικιο σ αυτο. Αλλοι πιο σημαντικα, αλλοι λιγοτερο.

Εχεις δικιο η διπολικη δεν ειναι κατι μικρο. Κατι ασημαντο, ή κατι αμελητεο.Δεν το ξερω, αλλα το υποθέτω ακουγοντας εσενα κ αλλους ανθρωπους που γνωριζω κ εχω γνωρισει. Αισθανομαι πώς εχοντας προβληματα γκομενικα, οικονομικα, επαγγελματικα μπορει να αισθανομαστε πολυ ασχημα. Ποσο μαλλον να υπάρχει κ ενα ακομα κρατουμενο. Ομως Αμελι μου, ολοι μα ολοι εχουμε θεματα με τον εαυτο μας, ετσι κ αλλιως. Κενα μεσα μας. Κενα που μπορουν να δυσκολεψουν τη ζωη μας, τοσο πολυ οσο κ καποιου ανθρωπου με ενα αντικειμενικο προβλημα σημαντικο.

Ετσι καλη μου, αν εχουμε περάσει ολοι απο καποιες δυσκολιες (γιατι ολοι περναμε λιγο πολυ), καποιοι θελουμε να σταθουμε κ να ακουσουμε, να νιωσουμε κ να αισθανθουμε. Οχι με αποσταση απο το προβλημα που αφησαμε πισω μας, αλλα με τη συναισθηση πώς το προβλημα του άλλου μπορει να αγγιζει τα κομματια της ψυχης μας. Αυτα που θελουν να ειναι σε επαφη με το \"εγω\" αλλα κ με τον \"αλλον\".

Πιστεύω λοιπον πώς θελουμε να σε καταλαβουμε :Smile:  Βοηθησε μας...

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by amelie74_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> δεν μπορεις κουκλα μ να τα αλλαξεις ολα αυτα με τη μια,ξεκινα με το ενα κομματι αυτο π μπορεις αμμεσα,και σιγα σιγα ολα θα αλλαξουν..
> 
> 
> ...


Αμελι,

το αν εισαι απελπισμενη κ δυστυχισμενη, σιγουρα δεν μπορει να αμφισβητηθει. Ειναι δικα σου συναισθηματα. 

Αν μου επιτρεπεις ομως, εγω τουλαχιστον απο το χωρο αυτο βλεπω κατι που θα θελα να στο πω: πολλοι και σε υπολογιζουν και σε σεβονται. Κανεις μας δεν ειναι υποχρεωμενος να το κανει. Μην ξεχνας πώς ο σεβασμος δεν ειναι αυτοννοητος. ΚΕΡΔΙΖΕΤΑΙ. Κι εσυ το εκανες!

----------


## Θεοφανία

Και γω θεωρώ πως όλοι έχουμε τα προβλήματα μας και με αυτά πορεύομαστε. Σίγουρα δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο να τα έχεις όλα μαζί, αλλά θα επανέλθω σε κάτι που σου είπαν πριν μερικές σελίδες. Ξεκινα να τα λύνεις ένα-ένα. 
Βρες το πιο \"εύκολο\" και αρχισε από κει. Θα είναι μια μεγάλη επιτυχία που θα σου δώσει τη δύναμη να συνεχίσεις παρακάταω....

----------


## πανος12345

δεν θα το ελεγα αυτολυπηση κατερικανι την καταθεση ψυχης της αμελι! 
ουτε καν ιδιωμα των ψυχικα ασθενων αλλα ακριβως το αντιθετο!
δειγμα ωριμοτητας και αυτοελεγχου γιατι καταγραφει αντικειμενικα τα σημερινα προβληματα που βιωνει καθημερινα στο περιβαλλο της και τα οποια , αν καταφερει να τα λυσει η εστω να τα κανει να μην δηλητηριαζουν την σκεψη της , θα εχει βγει πληρως απο τα αδιεξοδα της !
εγω θα τα παρω ενα ενα και θα αναλυσω οπως μπορω την αποψη μου για την συνεχεια 

δεν εισαι ομως διπολικη.

Η καθε ταμπελα που μας κολανε οι ειδικοι για να μπορουν να μας χορηγουν θεραπεια αντιστοιχη, ειναι εννοια σχετικη και οχι απολυτη , στιγμιαια και οχι μονιμη!
Δεν ειναι κακο να εισαι διπολικη , ειναι κακο απλα να μην το πιτσευεις οτι εισαι!
στην περιπτωση σου , παρε την ταμπελα και πηγαινε να την αφησεις στο γραφειο αυτου που σου την κολσησε αφου τον ευχαριστησεις γιατι η θεραπεια σου εχει ηδη κανει την δουλεια της και μαλλον αυτη τη στιγμη που εγραψες ολα αυτα δεν εχει πλεον καμμια αξια για εσενα! 

ουτε εχεις ψυχωσικη αδερφη.

Αυτο σιγουρα ειναι ενα συναισθηματικο προβλημα που πηγαζει απο το περιβαλον σου ,
γιατι αγαπας την αδελφη σου αλλα δεν αφορα εσενα και πρεπει να βρεις τροπο να το περιορισεις , για να μην σε ριχνει και εσενα ψυχολογικα , αφου εξαλλου δεν εισαι εσυ που θα την θεραπευσεις αλλα δικος της γιατρος!

ουτε σε φτυνουν οι αντρες.

\"οι ανδρες \" δεν ειναι ολοι ιδιοι αλλα απλα συ απο αυτοαμυνα λογω ισως καποιας δυσαρεστης εμπειριας , τους εβαλες ολους μαζι σε ενα πακετο αι τους πεταξες στα σκουπιδια! Λαθος φιλεναδα! γραψου σημερα σε ενα σαιτ σχεσεων και γνωρισε πολλους ανδρες μεχρι να βρεις αυτους που σου ταιριαζουν εσενα ! κανε ολα τα τεστ προσωπικοτητας για να ξερεις ποια εισαι και τι σου ταιραιζει στον χαρακτηρα , τα ενδιαφεροντα , την σεξουαλικοτητα και τα ζωδια ...

ουτε η μανα σου,σου μιλαει απαξιωτικα.

Αχ η μανα σου ! Ελα για λιγο στην θεση της και δες οτι εχει δυο κορες με ψυχικα προβληματα κοντα στα ηδη σχεδον σιγουρα δικα της , για να δεις ποση αποσταση πρεπει να κρατησεις συναισθηματικα απο την ιδια , 
για να μην σου μεταδιδει 
το δικο της αγχος και φοβιες !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by amelie74_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Arsi_
> Τι έγινε αμελί μου?Όσο καιρό σε διαβάζω πρώτη φορά ακούω τόσο απελπισμένες λέξεις.
> Τι έγινε και σε στεναχώρεσε τόσο πολύ γλυκιά μου?
> 
> ...


Αμελί μου με κάλυψαν τα παιδιά με τις απαντήσεις τους.Θέλω να σου πω μόνο υπομονή και δύναμη,σιγά σιγά όλα θα γίνουν,με βηματάκια.Ελπίζω να είσαι καλύτερα :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

ολγακι,αρσι,σοφια,πανο,θεοφ ανια,κατερινακι,ρεμεντι,ελ να σας ευχαριστω θερμα για τις απαντησεις σας και τον χρονο σας!
κοιμηθηκα πολλες ωρες και αυτο μου εκανε καλο...τα βλεπω πιο ξεκαθαρα και ηρεμα τα πραγματα τωρα.
θα επανελθω αργοτερα,γιατι τωρα ειμαι σαν κοτοπουλο απο τον πολυ υπνο:P

----------


## melene

an θελεις στειλε μου το φασεμπουκ σου να γινουμε φιλες!

----------


## amelie74

μιλενακι καλημερα!
σου εστειλα το email του facebook μου με u2u.
περιμενω να γινουμε φιλες :Big Grin:

----------


## amelie74

> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> 
> Αν μου επιτρεπεις ομως, εγω τουλαχιστον απο το χωρο αυτο βλεπω κατι που θα θελα να στο πω: πολλοι και σε υπολογιζουν και σε σεβονται. Κανεις μας δεν ειναι υποχρεωμενος να το κανει. Μην ξεχνας πώς ο σεβασμος δεν ειναι αυτοννοητος. ΚΕΡΔΙΖΕΤΑΙ. Κι εσυ το εκανες!


σοφια για μια ακομα φορα σε ευχαριστω μεσα απο την ψυχη μου!
με τα παραπανω λογια σου ειναι σαν να μου εκανες ενα δωρο :Big Grin:

----------


## amelie74

σημερα η μητερα μου εκανε ενα βημα για να ερθουμε πιο κοντα.
χθες της ειχα εκφρασει το παραπονο οτι δεν μου μιλαει τρυφερα και γενικα ημουν ολο νευρα απεναντι της.
φαινεται το ελαβε υποψιν της και μολις ξυπνησε μου ειπε οτι με τις εκρηξεις μου,δεν βγαινει τιποτα και οτι φθειρουν βασικα εμενα...
αγκαλιαστηκαμε μετα απο παρα πολυ καιρο...
ηταν γενικα τρυφερη απεναντι μου...

----------


## Ακροβατης

Aμελι καλημερα,χαιρομαι παρα πολυ που εισαι καλυτερα και τα βρηκες με τη μητερα σου :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Remedy

καλημερα Αμελι  :Smile: 
μπραβο!!!!!!!
ειδες? ισως το παραπονο σου ηταν πιο δραστικο απο τα νευρα σου κι εκανε την μητερα σου να σκεφτει ορισμενα πραγματα και να εχει περισσοτερη διαθεση να σε πλησιασει  :Smile:

----------


## Ακροβατης

αμελι εχεις u2 :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

olgaki kai melene exete u2u  :Smile:

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by amelie74_
> σημερα η μητερα μου εκανε ενα βημα για να ερθουμε πιο κοντα.
> χθες της ειχα εκφρασει το παραπονο οτι δεν μου μιλαει τρυφερα και γενικα ημουν ολο νευρα απεναντι της.
> φαινεται το ελαβε υποψιν της και μολις ξυπνησε μου ειπε οτι με τις εκρηξεις μου,δεν βγαινει τιποτα και οτι φθειρουν βασικα εμενα...
> αγκαλιαστηκαμε μετα απο παρα πολυ καιρο...
> ηταν γενικα τρυφερη απεναντι μου...


Καλημερα Αμελι :Smile: 

Πολυ ωραια τα νεα αυτα. Το χω μαλλον γραψει πολλες φορες, αλλα το πιστευω: πολλες φορες δεν μιλαμε για κατι που μας ενοχλει με τον φοβο οτι μπορει να απομακρυνθουμε. Κρατωντας αυτη τη σταση πετυχαινουμε αυτο ακριβως που δεν θελουμε. Να διατηρησουμε μια αποσταση, εστω αθελα μας. Οταν ομως πουμε, διεκδικησουμε, μιλησουμε γι αυτο που θελουμε μπορουμε να ρθουμε οντως πιο κοντα, πιο πραγματικα κ αληθινα. 

Ξερω πώς ειναι καποιες φορες αβολο, αμηχανο ολο αυτο, αλλα σιγουρα αξιζει το ρισκο :Smile:  :Smile: 

Παντα τετοια Αμελι :Smile:

----------


## anwnimi

Μπράβο γλυκιά Αμελί.
Οταν εξωτερικεύουμε τα συναισθήματά μας, και ειδικά με επιχειρηματα, είναι προτιμότερο γιατί έχουμε περισσότερες πιθανότητες να εισακουστούμε :Smile: 
Καθε αρχή και δύσκολη αλλά αν γίνει η αρχή, έπεται και συνέχεια.
Σε ακούω πιο δραστήρια τον τελευταίο καιρό... :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

να στε καλα κοριτσια!!!
ναι ανωνυμη μου προσπαθω!!! :Smile:

----------


## Sofia

ναι, συμφωνω με την ανωνυμη: σ ακουω πιο ανησυχη, πιο μαχιμη κ περισσοτερο σε εγρηγορση :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

σοφια μου  :Smile: ))))))))))))))))

----------


## Sofia

:Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

η μητερα μου ειναι επιοικως ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΗ!!!
εκει που καθομουν ηρεμη στο δωματιο μου,μπουκαρει μεσα και μου λεει \"αν σου βρω δουλεια θα πηγαινεις ή θα απουσιαζεις και θα με κανεις ρεζιλι?\"
δεν την ενδιαφερει δλδ μια ενδεχομενη αδεια που μπορει να παρω λογω υποτροπης,αλλα μονο ο εαυτουλης της και η φημη της οικογενειας μας.
στην συνεχεια αρχισε να μου την λεει γιατι δεν παω εγω στο super market και παει εκεινη.
την εστειλα στο διαολο και την ειπα μαλακισμενη,γιατι εχω ξυπνησει απο τις 4 τα χαραματα και εχω κανει ενα καρο δουλειες.
εχω καταληξει στο συμπερασμα οτι ολες οι εκρηξεις μου,πυροδοτουνται απο εκεινη και την απαραδεκτη συμπεριφορα της απεναντι μου.
ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΑΙΣΙΑ!

----------


## Arsi

Aμελί μου,χθές διάβασα την ιστορία σου και παρατήρησα πως απ\'τις πρώτες κιόλας μέρες παραπονιόσουν για το περιβάλλον και εστίαζες ένα σημαντικό ανασταλτικό θέμα για την ψυχική σου υγεία εκεί.

Πιστεύω λοιπόν πως πρέπει να εστιάσεις πιο πολύ στο πως θα βγεις περισσότερο έξω απ\'το σπίτι παρά στο πως σου φέρονται και τι συμβαίνει.Φυσικό είναι βέβαια να σε επηρεάζουν αλλά προσπάθησε να στρέψεις τη σκέψη σου στο τι θα κάνεις.Η μητέρα σου δε θα αλλάξει.Αυτή είναι,έχεις καταλάβει ότι μερικές φορές σε χαλάει η συμπεριφορά της και πιθανότατα να συνεχίσει,εσύ όμως πρέπει σιγά σιγά να παλέψεις για να κάνεις τη δική σου ζωή όπως τη θες.

----------


## amelie74

ναι αρσι μου αλλα να σου αναφερω ενα παραδειγμα ακριβως αντιθετο με την δικη μου περιπτωση.
εχουμε ενα παιδι στη γειτονια που εχει παρομοιο προβλημα με το δικο μου.
τον ζηλευω αφανταστα γιατι η μητερα του του φερεται αψογα με αποτελεσμα να ειναι τωρα σχεδον μια χαρα.
φιλους δεν εχει μεν,ουτε δουλεια,εχει ομως την αμεριστη συμπαρασταση της μητερας του.

----------


## Arsi

Kαταρχάς αμελί δεν είσαι στο μυαλό του να ξέρεις αν είναι καλά και δεν ξέρεις τι μπορεί να περνάει μέσα του......
Απ\'την άλλη δεν οφελεί.Πάντα υπάρχουν παραδείγματα ανθρώπων που είναι καλύτερα από μας αλλά και χειρότερα.Σημασία έχει υπό τις συνθήκες τις δικές μας τι κάνουμε.Εντάξει τον ζηλεύεις,δεν είναι κακό,το θέμα είναι όμως πως θα μπορέσεις να βοηθηθείς εσύ.Δεν έχεις τη δική του μαμά και ούτε θα την έχεις ποτέ αλλά τη δική σου.Με αυτά τα δεδομένα λοιπόν αλλά και τα υπόλοιπα της ζωής σου πρέπει να τα βάλεις κάτω και να δεις το καλύτερο που μπορείς να κάνεις για σένα.Το λες εδώ και καιρό ότι ένα πρώτο βηματάκι είναι να περνάς πιο πολλές ώρες έξω απ\'το σπίτι.Σκέψου πως μπορεί να γίνει αυτό.

----------


## amelie74

ναι αλλα οταν βγαινω εξω απο το σπιτι,ειμαι ενα φοβισμενο ανθρωπακι(εξαιτιας ολων αυτων των οικογενειακων προβληματων) και ο κοσμος με κοιταει περιεργα,γιατι το προβλημα μου ειναι εμφανες!

----------


## Arsi

Eγώ πάλι αμελί μου άλλο πιστεύω.Είναι φυσικό όταν έχουμε καιρό εντός κι όχι εκτός,το εκτός να μας προκαλεί φόβο,αμηχανία,άγχος.Κ αυτό ισχύει για τον οποιοδήποτε.
Ο πρώτος καιρός είναι δύσκολος μετά σιγά σιγά θα νιώσεις προσαρμοσμένη με τους άλλους και το έξω περιβάλλον.
Στο λέω εγώ που ήμουν απομωνομένη στην πιο εκρηκτική ηλικία(αλλά και πιο μετά ένα διάστημα) και τον πρώτο χρόνο που βγήκα ένιωθα σαν τη μύγα μες το γάλα.

----------


## Sofia

Amelie

συμφωνω με την Arsi. Τα δεδομενα σου ειναι αυτα: αυτο το οικογενειακο περιβαλλον. Οσο και να θυμωσεις, να χτυπηθεις, να βρισεις, να φωναξεις η μαμα ειναι ετσι. Τί κανεις λοιπον? Εχε το σαν κρατουμενο οτι ειναι ετσι τα πραγματα. Οχι σαν προσπάθεια να την αλλαξεις. Καποιες στιγμες μπορει να σε καταλαβει κ να τα βρισκετε. Αλλα προφανως, δεν ειναι ο κανονας αυτος.

Με τα εργαλεια που εχεις θα χτισεις τη ζωη σου, και με οσα μπορεις να αποκτησεις. Τους γονεις το ξερεις, δεν τους επιλεγουμε. Ειναι αυτοι.Μπορει να βοηθησουν, μπορει να εμποδισουν. Αλλα δεν μπορουν για παντα. Εκτος αν τους αφηνουμε να το κανουν.

Σε οτι αφορα το εξω: ειμαι σιγουρη πώς εκτος απο φοβισμενη, εισαι κ πολλα αλλα. Ο καθενας επιλεγει να δει καμια φορα, οτι τον συμφερει ή του ειναι ευκολο. Εχεις κ αλλα προσωπα εκτος του φοβου...μηπως να δωσεις λιγο φως κ σ αυτα :Smile: ?

----------


## amelie74

καλημερα παιδια.
σημερα η μητερα μου ειναι αδιαθετη και ετσι οπως την ειδα πεσμενη και ανημπορη,ενιωσα πολλες τυψεις για τα βαρια λογια που της ειπα χθες...
ομως βρε παιδια με προκαλεσε με αυτα που μου ειπε..
παντως νιωθω τυψεις...

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by amelie74_
> καλημερα παιδια.
> σημερα η μητερα μου ειναι αδιαθετη και ετσι οπως την ειδα πεσμενη και ανημπορη,ενιωσα πολλες τυψεις για τα βαρια λογια που της ειπα χθες...
> ομως βρε παιδια με προκαλεσε με αυτα που μου ειπε..
> παντως νιωθω τυψεις...


καλο θα ηταν αμελι να αρχισεις σιγα -σιγα να κοβεις τον ομφαλιο λωρο με την μαμα σου γιατι αυτο θα σημαινει στην τελικη του μορφη οτι θα εχεις θεραπευθει!
ποια ειναι αυτη η τελικη μορφη?
Ο αλληλοσεβασμος που θα προελθει απο την συναισθηματικη απεξαρτηση!

----------


## amelie74

θα προσπαθησω πανο μου...

----------


## melene

αν πραγματικα πιστευεις οτι εκανες λαθος θα ηταν πολυ ωραιο εκ μερους σου να της ζητησεις συγγνωμη θα οφεληθεις και εσυ απο αυτο και θα την κανεις να νιωσει καλυτερα..
μη νιωθεις τυψεις,ολοι πανω στα νευρα μας λεμε πραγματα τα οποια δεν τα εννοουμε,το ιδιο θα κανει και η μαμα σου οποτε θα σε καταλαβαινει,δε μπορει..

----------


## amelie74

μολις πριν λιγο της ζητησα συγγνωμη μιλενακι μου και αγκαλιαστηκαμε.τελικα οι γονεις και οι παααααρα πολυ στενοι φιλοι,ειναι αυτοι που μας συγχωρουν τις ακραιες μας συμπεριφορες και τις εκρηξεις μας.
ομως παλι με εριξε γιατι μου ειπε οτι ειναι στεναχωρημενη πολυ μαζι μου,επειδη δεν κανω τιποτα στον εργασιακο,κοινωνικο και ερωτικο τομεα.
λες εμενα να με ευχαριστει ολη αυτη η αποστασιοποιηση απο τη ζωη?
γιατι μου το τονιζει?
το εχουμε συζητησει αυτο και μου εχει πει οτι το κανει και καλα για να με αφυπνισει...

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by amelie74_
> θα προσπαθησω πανο μου...


θα τα καταφερεις ειναι σιγουρος γιατι ξερεις να αυτοπειθαρχης ...

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by amelie74_
> μολις πριν λιγο της ζητησα συγγνωμη μιλενακι μου και αγκαλιαστηκαμε.τελικα οι γονεις και οι παααααρα πολυ στενοι φιλοι,ειναι αυτοι που μας συγχωρουν τις ακραιες μας συμπεριφορες και τις εκρηξεις μας.
> ομως παλι με εριξε γιατι μου ειπε οτι ειναι στεναχωρημενη πολυ μαζι μου,επειδη δεν κανω τιποτα στον εργασιακο,κοινωνικο και ερωτικο τομεα.
> λες εμενα να με ευχαριστει ολη αυτη η αποστασιοποιηση απο τη ζωη?
> γιατι μου το τονιζει?
> το εχουμε συζητησει αυτο και μου εχει πει οτι το κανει και καλα για να με αφυπνισει...


γιατι και η μητερα σου ειναι ψυχικα ασθενης ισως αμελι , με την εννοια οτι ασυνειδητα περιμενει απο σενα να κανεις οτι δεν καταφερε ισως να κανει η ιδια οπως θαθελε στην ζωη της !
αυτο εννω \"ομφαλιος λωρος\"!
δωστης με ηρεμια να καταλαβει οτι δεν ειστε ιδιες !
την σεβεσαι , θες το καλο της , θες να την βλεπεις ευτυχισμενη οπως αυτη εσενα , αλλα οτι σε αφορα πρεπει να το κανεις μονη σου!

----------


## amelie74

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> περιμενει απο σενα να κανεις οτι δεν καταφερε ισως να κανει η ιδια οπως θαθελε στην ζωη της !


μπορει να ισχυει σε ενα βαθμο και αυτο που λες Πανο,ομως βασικα θελει την ευτυχια μου.(σημερα τα βλεπω πιο ψυχρεμα τα πραγματα).

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by amelie74_
> ομως βασικα θελει την ευτυχια μου.(σημερα τα βλεπω πιο ψυχρεμα τα πραγματα).


K γω το πιστεύω αυτό αμελί μου.Μπορεί να μην ξέρει τον τρόπο μερικές φορές αλλά σ\'αγαπάει και θέλει να σε δει ευτυχισμένη.Χαίρομαι που τα είδες πιο ψύχραιμα τα πράγματα :Smile:

----------


## narnia

Arsi η υπογραφή σου με ταρακούνησε σήμερα. Πολύ αληθινό.
Αμελί χαίρομαι που πίσω από τις σκιές του νου σου διακρίνεται κομμάτι κομμάτι το φως. Τα βλέπεις πιο ψύχραιμα τώρα, φρόντισε κάθε φορά να ψάχνεις τα αληθινά.

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by narnia_
> Arsi η υπογραφή σου με ταρακούνησε σήμερα. Πολύ αληθινό.


K γω το ίδιο ένιωσα narnia μου διαβάζοντάς το σε ένα άρθρο για τη δραματοθεραπεία,γι\'αυτό το έβαλα :Smile:

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by amelie74_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> περιμενει απο σενα να κανεις οτι δεν καταφερε ισως να κανει η ιδια οπως θαθελε στην ζωη της !
> 
> 
> μπορει να ισχυει σε ενα βαθμο και αυτο που λες Πανο,ομως βασικα θελει την ευτυχια μου.(σημερα τα βλεπω πιο ψυχρεμα τα πραγματα).


καθε μανα θελει την ευτυχια των παιδιων της αμελι....
και χθες και αυριο και παντα ....
τα παιδια καμμια φορα ασιθανονται περισσοτερη ασφαλεια απο οσο πρεπει , για να κανουν το τελικο βημα και να ψαξουν να την βρουν μονα τους μακρυα της .....
εκει ειναι το προβλημα σου αμελι...
στην ασφαλεια και στο βημα που θα πρεπει να κανεις μονη σου πια για να ανοιξεις τα φτερα σου....

----------


## amelie74

η αδερφη μου παλι ειναι ταραγμενη...
εχω κλειδωθει στο δωματιο μου,γιατι δεν εχω τις ψυχικες δυναμεις να την στηριξω.

----------


## Ακροβατης

fobasai μην γινει καποιο επεισοδιο?πηγε στο γιατρο της κι γυρισε ταραγμενη?

----------


## amelie74

> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> fobasai μην γινει καποιο επεισοδιο?


ολγα μου οταν ειναι ετσι μπαινει καθε 3 λεπτα στο δωματιο μου και μου λεει τα προβληματα της,πολλες φορες επιτιθεμενη σε μενα(λεκτικα).
οταν ειμαι καλα οκ την στηριζω.
απλα σημερα δεν ειμαι στις καλες μου(για προσωπικους μου λογους) και δεν εχω αποθεματα αντοχων,για να την στηριξω...

----------


## Ακροβατης

αν νιωθεις ετσι βαλε μουσικουλα και χαλαρωσε στο δωματιο σου..
ισως η οποιαδηποτε συζητηση κανει κακο αφου ειναι ταραγμενη και εσυ δεν εισαι στα καλυτερα σου..
αυριο που θα ηρεμησει θα ναι πιο καλα τα πραγματα

----------


## Winston_man

πως τα πήγες στο μαθημα??

----------


## amelie74

πολυ καλα winston μου.
σε ευχαριστω πολυ για το ενδιαφερον :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

καλημερα!
παλι 2 η ωρα σηκωθηκα σημερα απο το αγχος μου να διαβασω για το ECDL.(ειχα κοιμηθει βεβαια απο τις 10...)
μηπως το παραπηρα ενθερμα με την μελετη?
παντως νιωθω κομματια τωρα απο την κουραση και τη νυστα και απο την αλλη δεν με παιρνει ο υπνος...

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by amelie74_
> καλημερα!
> παλι 2 η ωρα σηκωθηκα σημερα απο το αγχος μου να διαβασω για το ECDL.(ειχα κοιμηθει βεβαια απο τις 10...)
> μηπως το παραπηρα ενθερμα με την μελετη?
> παντως νιωθω κομματια τωρα απο την κουραση και τη νυστα και απο την αλλη δεν με παιρνει ο υπνος...


Αμελι , ισως να συμφωνουσα μαζι σου οτι καθε μορφη στρες ισως ριχνει κατα καποιο τροπο λαδι στην φωτια σε ενα ατομο με εκδηλη συναοσθηματικη ασταθεια η ευαισθησια 
απο την αλλη ομως , βοηθαει να ξεκολησεις απο αλλα εξισου ενοχλητικα στοιεια οπως η εξαρτηση απο το σπιτι και την μαμα σου με την οποια οι σχεσεις σας θα καλυτερευουν, οσο θα βρισκεις με σταθερα και σιγουρα βηματα , τον δρομο στην επαγγελματικη σου αποκατατασταση και την οικονομικη αυτονομια .
θα σου δωσω την εξης συμβουλη.
την επομενη ορα που θα πας στον γιατρο σου ζητησε του να σου γραψει καποιο φαρμακο για τον υπνο και φροντισε να μην κοιμασαι ποτε αν δεν εισαι πραγματικα κουρασμενη και ετοιμη.Συχνα λιγη τηλεοραση στο κρεββατι ειναι ενα καλο υπνωτικο!

----------


## amelie74

μπα... μην το λες Πανο μου αυτο.
ετσι κοιμομουν και οταν δεν εκανα τπτ απολυτως.
δεν φταιει η εναρξη μαθηματων.
παντως κοιμηθηκα το μεσημερι τελικα γυρω στις 3-4 ωριτσες και ετσι αναπληρωσα υπνο  :Smile:

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by amelie74_
> μπα... μην το λες Πανο μου αυτο.
> ετσι κοιμομουν και οταν δεν εκανα τπτ απολυτως.
> δεν φταιει η εναρξη μαθηματων.
> παντως κοιμηθηκα το μεσημερι τελικα γυρω στις 3-4 ωριτσες και ετσι αναπληρωσα υπνο


δεν ειπα οτι φταει το μαθημα αλλα το αγχος που προυπαρχει απο αλλα γεγονοτα στο περιβαλλον σου ...
καλα εκανες που κοιμηθηκες το μεσημερι αλλα μην εχεις παραπονο αν θα παει 2 το βραδυ για να ξαννυσταξεις παλι!
μην πας στο κρεβατι πριν νυσταξεις για τα καλα για να ξαναρυθμισεις σωστα το βιολογικο σου ρολοι που μαλλον εξαιτιας του αγχους, φαινεται να εχει αποριθμιστει...
Επισης αμελι εχει σημασια η ποιοτητα του υπνου....
Αν ξαναπας στον γαιτρο ζητα του να σου κανει ενα εγκεφαλογραφημα για να δεις τα κυματα στον ΡΕΜ υπνο τα οποια δειχνουν αν βλεπεις ονειρα ....
Ισως αυτο να μην σε αφηνει να κοιμηθεις καλα και να σε ξυπναει.. 
το περιεχομενο του ΡΕΜ υπνου!

----------


## amelie74

οκ thanks Πανο :Smile:

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by amelie74_
> οκ thanks Πανο


yoy are welcome anytime...

----------

